# SEMPER FI C.C.



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

shout out to all the SEMPER FI RIDERS IN LAYITLOW 
so shout out who you roll.


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

OOH-RAH :biggrin: I was an 0351 ---mach. gunner--60--& just found some old buddies last week from the Suck we were in Saudie together...Damn you brought up good memories  OOH-RAH


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

OOO-RAH BROS :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

lethal lowz represent........sup semper fi


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whaddup Joe :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

what's up DAWG!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whaddup homeboy, can't wait til my plaques come in


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

shout out from backstreet passion...keep it real :biggrin:


----------



## HITMANN (Dec 15, 2004)

To the 2 "ONLY" registered Layitlow members of Semperfi C.C. whats up :ugh:


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh shit how did i miss this thread :dunno: 

Sup Leather necks, Hooo-Rahhh!

Happy B-lated Marine Corps birthday, Hooo-Rahhh!

Keep it motivated, for all this slacking we will do a short 20 mile run and maybe 5 more for the Corps, Hooo-Rahhh!


----------



## RRG (May 18, 2005)

sup devil dogs :machinegun:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

happy thanksgiving semper fi OOH-RAH or whatever it is


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

My car is all stock for now but if I get passed for SSgt 1 mo gin and get that "13 for 30" paycheck then I'ma get a plaque that says "Semper Fi C.C."..I'll hold down BFE aka 29 Palms until then..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh God, 29 Stumps. CAX sucked homie, but I wish I would have stayed in :tears:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

OOOHRAHHHHHHH!!! DEVIL DOGS

1st Battalion 5th Marines Camp Margarita Home of the Fighting Fifth.
1986-2000


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

it kinda grows on you..takes a while for it to happen but after you quit complaining/raising hell it ain't so bad..a few hrs from LA/Vegas/SD without all the city problems..they have a stereo shop up here and "Ground Zero CC" with no fully customized vehicles..I'm trying to get my Regal in tip-top condition and roll solo..  2 more yrs and then I'm getting out and starting off as a WG8/WG10 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn, I knew there were Marines on here, but I aint know all of you were Marines too :biggrin:

shortydoowop, when you almost done with it come holla at me uffin:


----------



## shortydoowop138 (Sep 18, 2005)

Give me a grid and I'll make your driveway a checkpoint on my drive home..If they ain't talking right during my hiring board then I'm rolling back to Memphis with a few lbs of purple in the trunk..


----------



## Sweet & Freaky (Jul 6, 2005)

Big props to all you Marines. My brother in law in a Gunnery Sgt stationed in El Paso. I have lots of respect for guys like you all. It's nice to see Marines who are in to lowriding as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 12:36 PM~4263732
> *damn, I knew there were Marines on here, but I aint know all of you were Marines too :biggrin:
> 
> shortydoowop, when you almost done with it come holla at me uffin:
> *


They know you from your great cooking when you were in there my brotha


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whaddup Panic :wave:


----------



## BOOM BOOM (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 02:04 PM~4264438
> *whaddup Panic :wave:
> *


 :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yo homie you gonna have to come down to the burbs sooner or later :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

TO THE TOP.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wonder if Gary could change the name to Semper Fi C.C. :dunno:


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Happy thanksgiving Semper FI


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Thanksgiving Lethal Lowz :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 05:37 PM~4266026
> *I wonder if Gary could change the name to Semper Fi C.C. :dunno:
> *


oh boy :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

YO YO PRIVATE :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Semper Fi PNW picnic :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=220109


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sweet & Freaky_@Nov 23 2005, 02:53 PM~4263920
> *Big props to all you Marines. My brother in law in a Gunnery Sgt stationed in El Paso. I have lots of respect for guys like you all. It's nice to see Marines who are in to lowriding as well.  :thumbsup:
> *


dont I know you from somewhere?


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 06:52 PM~4266566
> *YO YO PRIVATE :biggrin:
> *



yea watch me walk in there private 1st class 

be all that you can be


----------



## DIPITLOW (Nov 19, 2005)

yoooo shout outz 2 da semper fi C.C click! TORonto chapter coming soon get at me


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Nov 23 2005, 10:40 PM~4267350
> *yea watch me walk in there private 1st class
> 
> be all that you can be
> *


that sucks, I had to earn my stripes, Army just gives it away


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 07:42 PM~4267363
> *that sucks, I had to earn my stripes, Army just gives it away
> *


fucker they didn't give it away when i was in so don't go there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wasnt even in the army and i know they dont give em away,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Nov 23 2005, 10:44 PM~4267370
> *fucker they didn't give it away when i was in so don't go there!!!!!!!!!
> *


that must have been before 2000, cuz I've seen kids come out as Specialists. It took me 2 years to get E-4, my sister 3 1/2, and this guy just walked out of Ft. LostInTheWoods with it after 9 weeks


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPITLOW_@Nov 23 2005, 10:42 PM~4267359
> *  yoooo shout outz 2 da semper fi C.C click! TORonto chapter coming soon get at me
> *


whats going on in the T-Dot tonight homie???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nw chapter is still growin and acceptin newcomers,


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

no army bash please :biggrin: they dont give away 1st class i earn it for workin for the army before i start basic


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 07:53 PM~4267427
> *that must have been before 2000, cuz I've seen kids come out as Specialists. It took me 2 years to get E-4, my sister 3 1/2, and this guy just walked out of Ft. LostInTheWoods with it after 9 weeks
> *


nope just retired in 2003


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

the only military I respect is 2002 and prior, cuz even the Corps changed. Now you have to talk shit out and do paperwork. Before, it was take someone to the tree line and wear they dumbass out until they were screaming for the medics. Old Corps right there uffin:

Joe I got respect for you if you're earning it, but I've seen people given rank cuz they parents are some Master Gunz or Colonel, like this guy I went to boot camp with


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i dont have it like that its just the army gives you a chance to come into basic with a higher rank if you do certain jobs they need done before you start basic...and if im givin that chance ima take it cause im sure it aint nothing like being a bitch the first day
one luv
military straight the fuck up


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I feel ya brotha. Semper Fi homie :biggrin:


----------



## ockennyb (Oct 3, 2005)

Whats going down? don't eat too many turkey sandwiches this weekend, you know everyting is turkey something after thanksgiving. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

turkey fajitas are always my favorite after holiday favorite :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

WASSUP ***** :biggrin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

WHATS UP MARINES. 1ST LAR BN CURRENTLY SERVING HERE IN IRAQ. REPRESENTING TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB. QVO'S GO OUT TO SEMPER FI CAR CLUB. YOU HOMIE STAY COOL.

SGT PEREZ 
TECHNIQUES FOREVER FOREVER TECHNIQUES.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you're TopCop's son aint you?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NOW IM LEARNIN MORE THAN I KNEW ON A CHUNK OF THIS,


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

yah that me. how did you know??


----------



## Tony Soprano (Nov 3, 2005)

yo i wanna join semper fi ..


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

[attachmentid=362157]


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Nov 24 2005, 12:35 PM~4269722
> *yah that me. how did you know??
> *


last name kinda looked familiar, and I know he has a son in the Corps, Where he been anyways?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Tony Soprano_@Nov 24 2005, 12:37 PM~4269729
> *yo i wanna join semper fi ..
> *


I wanna be a Soprano :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tony Soprano_@Nov 24 2005, 10:37 AM~4269729
> *yo i wanna join semper fi ..
> *


are you talkin the CC or the marines part? if the CC part is what your talkin,then im sure if we aint got a chapter up there dawg could help you on that.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

But I couldnt be in the Soprano crime family, I'd have to get a top position to make it good enough


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Happy Tanksgiven fellas


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Turkey Day BBQ Whore :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I aint mad at that bro :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol thats kinda funny,indeed happy turkey day yall.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok I'm done pigging out at my own crib, now I'mma hit up Nim and Gotti tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## DiamondStuddedPrincess (Aug 18, 2005)

Good job marines! We Love you!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DiamondStuddedPrincess_@Nov 24 2005, 10:41 PM~4272077
> *Good job marines! We Love you!!!
> *


  WE LOVE YOU TOO PRINCESS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Volume 2 looks hot homie. Hopefully Volume 4 will have the picnic footage :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i hope so.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE UCE FAILY FORM OUR BLVD ACES FAMILY


----------



## RRG (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 10:53 PM~4267427
> *that must have been before 2000, cuz I've seen kids come out as Specialists. It took me 2 years to get E-4, my sister 3 1/2, and this guy just walked out of Ft. LostInTheWoods with it after 9 weeks
> *


 i been to that fort, got my first tat there :ugh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bringin SEMPER FI CC to the top


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RRG_@Nov 25 2005, 11:40 AM~4273616
> *i been to that fort, got my first tat there :ugh:
> *


thats the first time I nailed a stripper :biggrin: 

BIG LOUIE'S :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i cant remember the first time i nailed a stripper too many to count


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

who all will be in Vegas next year?


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 23 2005, 10:05 PM~4267503
> *the only military I respect is 2002 and prior, cuz even the Corps changed. Now you have to talk shit out and do paperwork. Before, it was take someone to the tree line and wear they dumbass out until they were screaming for the medics. Old Corps right there uffin:
> 
> Joe I got respect for you if you're earning it, but I've seen people given rank cuz they parents are some Master Gunz or Colonel, like this guy I went to boot camp with
> *


Are you saying you dont respect any military after 2002..I know thats what it says, but I hope its not what you meant.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll always respect the military homie, but different levels of respect. I got in before they took away the Old Corps spirit. Now its all paperwork, NJP, court martials and shit. Before it was take it to the pit and knock the shit out each other. Man I miss them days :tears:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Nov 26 2005, 12:20 AM~4277597
> *I'll always respect the military homie, but different levels of respect. I got in before they took away the Old Corps spirit. Now its all paperwork, NJP, court martials and shit. Before it was take it to the pit and knock the shit out each other. Man I miss them days :tears:
> *


Ok bro..I thought that what you meant. I'm sure some join for different reasons..I have all the respect for any and all of my countrymen who would defend the freedoms and priviledges of my home and country.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wanted to join because of one reason,family tradition that skipped a generation,and to make somethin again of the family name.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool man. can't wait for the picnic next year homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me either.


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

MY BROTHA-IN-LAW IS CURRENTLY IN OKANAWA JAPAN, WHEN WE LAST SPOKE TO HIM, HE SAID THAT HE WILL BE GETTING DEPLOITED TO IRAQ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majesticsfl_@Nov 27 2005, 08:58 PM~4287385
> *MY BROTHA-IN-LAW IS CURRENTLY IN OKANAWA JAPAN, WHEN WE LAST SPOKE TO HIM, HE SAID THAT HE WILL BE GETTING DEPLOITED TO IRAQ!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn that sucks man, wish him luck for us


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

more coming soon, BEEYOTCHES :biggrin:


----------



## SuGa*K (Nov 28, 2005)

hey everyone what's up?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bringin the cc to the top.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SuGa*K_@Dec 2 2005, 09:42 AM~4320249
> *hey everyone what's up?
> *


wassup sexy Suga :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Dec 1 2005, 01:52 AM~4312247
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whos car is that on the top? similar to mine but mines is a 2dr


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

the very top one? That belongs to Donny (JokermanN808)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like it
too bad mine will look better,as mine will lift that high with bags,and is a 2dr


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

once Donny is fully done with it I think his is gonna look killer


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

SEMPER FI DO OR DIE!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

exactly,but his will still be a 4dr,thats the diff, and believe me its a do or die for semper fi here too.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

that guys car is a grand marquie from mercury...i thought you had a olds :uh: :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i do have an olds,i noticed that after my last post,either way mines a gm and a 2dr,so i know that ima b lookin fly on the road,after another 5gs.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

jerseys will be in this week, and my ass will be in Texas :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cool n congrats


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=374630]
[attachmentid=374631]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i can hear in the back of my head is thump thump thump,the sound of a bed smashin into a wall.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=375863]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dayum baby got back,and a good amount of it.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

she could pull me over anytime


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

id let her strip search me as long as she strips n i search her,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed lil bro indeed.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm gonna be in Florida sometime this week so hopefully I can scope out some good shit down there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight, maybe some more members


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GET THEM FEMALES ON TAPE!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Dec 6 2005, 02:31 AM~4345707
> *GET THEM FEMALES ON TAPE!!
> *


already got it covered :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good thing he does the females here that look good dont exactly like gettin caught on tape.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

get the camera and catch them, that's what I've been doing


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight then.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait for this guy to finish :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=376105]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice car,got more pix.


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

Lethal Lowz DVD Volume 3 Coming soon to DVD 

Hopefully Jan 06 but they will be 10 dollars each... its completely produced by me and i worked my Ass on it so i hope you all like it!

My AIM SN is "Jake Ji220"

and My email is [email protected]

get at me for shipping arangements

heres a sneek Peek.!!!

http://videos.streetfire.net/player.aspx?f...5E-699D624B3818


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks tight jake,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bringin semper fi to the top,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

WE ON TOP YOU CANT STOP US BITCHES


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol where you been? you on the road again.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

to the top for the big homie on the road.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

in Phoenix, seen some peeps that might get a chapter going :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bout time your back here,wasnt the same


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I know mayn, Lay It Low needs its village idiot to live on :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

wait i thought that was me? oh well i think it takes 2 of us to fill that slot.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bringin semper fi back up to the top,as the prez is on the road.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Happy holidays to the SEMPER FI C.C. family


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thnx man,and happy holidayz to you too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

happy holidays lolow :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yo what up brandon holla at ya boi :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO ALL THE FAMILIES OUT THERE FROM THE SEMPER FI CAR CLUB FAMILY,


just be safe and come back safe n happy.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Joe where da hell you at?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hell yeah


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

Happy New Year To You Guys :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy New Years to everyone


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup,happy new years yalls


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i figured you would laugh at that dawg


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Wassup Pimp K?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nadda lot just enjoyin a day off.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

u actually get those?

check your email


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

http://semperficc.proboards49.com/index.cg...ge=1#1136174232


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=408413]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i wouldnt mind drivin that 64,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

any update on a date?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nope.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## {-_-} (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HITMANN_@Nov 21 2005, 04:23 PM~4250302
> *To the 2 "ONLY" registered Layitlow members of Semperfi C.C. whats up :ugh:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Jesse you're a straight up bitch made ass ****. Why dont you get your face out everyone's ass and be your own damn man, fuckin ******.....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm sounds like someone just has no time but to screw with other ppl and cause drama,hey jesse how bout you go to lowrider.com if you love drama.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck that bitch *****. when he can say the shit face to face then he'll be important enough to pay attention to


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,indeed


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

SHOUT OUT TO SEMPER FI C.C. ON BEHALF OF TOP OF THE WORLD C.C. KEEP IT UP DEVIL DOGGGG


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

nice plaque homie, who made it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

was thinkin the same thing,i need to get to creatin a new design for a plaque for ours


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

call E kneegrow :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

USMC_DevilDawg, you're from Texas now??? :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

And what's up with your Toronto chapter???? :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 7 2006, 10:11 PM~4570098
> *USMC_DevilDawg, you're from Texas now??? :0
> *


yep, so dont think about trynna come in my territory or you gonna die :angry: jk :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 7 2006, 10:12 PM~4570103
> *And what's up with your Toronto chapter???? :0
> *


aint heard shit from that niglette in almost a week :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 7 2006, 09:26 PM~4570159
> *yep, so dont think about trynna come in my territory or you gonna die :angry: jk :biggrin:
> *


Haha... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 7 2006, 09:28 PM~4570172
> *aint heard shit from that niglette in almost a week :angry:
> *


I told you bro, there ain't no U.S Marines in Canada man...  :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 02:28 PM~4573044
> *I told you bro, there ain't no U.S Marines in Canada man...   :biggrin:
> *


I finally heard from that *****, he got legal problems


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 02:50 PM~4573509
> *I finally heard from that *****, he got legal problems
> *


So??? That doesn't mean he can't start a U.S Marines chapter in t-dot...  :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 03:52 PM~4573516
> *So??? That doesn't mean he can't start a U.S Marines chapter in t-dot...   :biggrin:
> *


dont make me call your parole officer on you :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 02:59 PM~4573550
> *dont make me call your parole officer on you :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

So man, did you get a new Lolo yet?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

still building, I got something in the works right now


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 03:06 PM~4573578
> *still building, I got something in the works right now
> *


Cool man...I know you sold your other car because your mom was sick or something...Hope she's doing better bro...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 04:07 PM~4573584
> *Cool man...I know you sold your other car because your mom was sick or something...Hope she's doing better bro...
> *


she's back to bitching and hell raising, so she's improved 

next ride will hopefully bring Semper Fi into the national spotlight :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

SAY HELLO TO OUR NEWEST RECRUIT :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=415492]

[attachmentid=415493]

[attachmentid=415494]


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 03:17 PM~4573628
> *she's back to bitching and hell raising, so she's improved
> 
> next ride will hopefully bring Semper Fi into the national spotlight :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear that brother...


----------



## Virgin Surgeon (Dec 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

may the force be with you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 04:41 PM~4574002
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who that GRAND CHAMP???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 8 2006, 08:23 PM~4574956
> *Who that GRAND CHAMP???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


SEMPER FI GROUPIE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well that is now a new member,i just have to deliver the news,the nw chapter welcomes its new member the owner of the 4 dr box


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 04:46 PM~4573778
> *SAY HELLO TO OUR NEWEST RECRUIT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=415492]
> ...


niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

ohh SEMPERFI C.C. has a topic here? i did not kno that...lol.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and im the one that started it.

so ya know the nw is growin along with the rest of the club


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 9 2006, 02:15 AM~4577046
> *Hiya USMC
> *


wassup sexy :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey girl,bout time you joined us in here,and welcome.now just to fill that void where a cc should be,hhmmmmmm,.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I concur with what Kevin has stated, which would be a first since I'm a devil and he's a demon and demons never come up with anything special but in this case he just managed to :ugh:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 11:25 PM~4577111
> *I concur with what Kevin has stated, which would be a first since I'm a devil and he's a demon and demons never come up with anything special but in this case he just managed to :ugh:
> *


ahhaha...u funny brandan


and welcome Boo :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

leave that to me,you know that i can take care of that,

but brandon can help with that.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 9 2006, 02:29 AM~4577133
> *Ok...so bein that i'm new here....how about u 2 guys help me out around here, think i need a bodyguard?
> *


a bodyguard? of course, we gotta make sure nobody fucks with you


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

ey where is ma bodyguard?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64+Jan 9 2006, 02:33 AM~4577153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's enough USMC to go around :biggrin: 

where's Kevin's ugly self at :dunno:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 8 2006, 11:43 PM~4577196
> *I gotz your back, aint nobody gonna mess with you
> there's enough USMC to go around :biggrin:
> 
> ...


aightz someone gonna potect me :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

like i said ladies thats my job and b can help me with that,you girls know my temper and when someone steps wrong i tend to get REALLY MEAN.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 9 2006, 02:53 AM~4577249
> *you know how selfish i am USMC...
> *


ok ok, I'll protect you and Kevin can protect chicana :biggrin:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 8 2006, 11:52 PM~4577246
> *like i said ladies thats my job and b can help me with that,you girls know my temper and when someone steps wrong i tend to get REALLY MEAN.
> *


oh yea i do not wanna b tha one to make u mad kevin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mmm hmm indeed,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

:uh: :0 :0 haha....u jusy so funny devil...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol big wishin dawg? ill admit even i aint that big,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

black men are packin homie

once you go black you never go back

you go white, you come running black to black


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me either,lol, thats somethin i have to laugh at due to other situations in my life.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 9 2006, 11:58 AM~4578406
> *LoL....i'm not even gonna comment on this.
> *


  that's my baby :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :machinegun: :angry: :thumbsdown: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :twak: dont make me get mad dawg,you know thats mi familia.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 9 2006, 02:40 AM~4577427
> *black men are packin homie
> 
> once you go black you never go back
> ...


And some say once you go black, we don't want you back...Haha...  :biggrin: Joke :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i heard that bfor,oh wait i said it once.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 11 2006, 06:19 PM~4596217
> *And some say once you go black, we don't want you back...Haha...   :biggrin: Joke :biggrin:
> *


I'MMA KICK THE SHIT OUTTA YOU YOU NASTY CANUCK FUCKIN BBC WATCHIN HOCKEY PLAYIN TONY BLAIR LOVIN QUEEN WORSHIPPIN CANADIAN BACON EATIN FAT CHICK LICKIN HOOKER :angry: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

:0


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup my Jawaiian brotha, got pics yet?


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

not yet, it's been rainy and shit out here, plus my batteries are dead right now  haha my friend keeps falling through with the damn charger. I cleaned up the stock wheels though since i took the wires off for winter. I think ill pick up a camera and see if my homey can scan some soon


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool bro. Kevin picked up another member for PNW chapter, so your ride would be a nice addition uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

next project???

[attachmentid=419962]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if yall see me rollin it for a sec,that would be as i have permission.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

how the hell am I gonna get that back to Chicago is a good question


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmm im thinkin have me drive it back,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

probably wont make it back, just might have to have it transported down :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

why wouldnt it make it back? if its fully sound it should make it just fine.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wouldnt drive it all the way from Washington


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 11 2006, 10:22 PM~4598739
> *I'MMA KICK THE SHIT OUTTA YOU YOU NASTY CANUCK FUCKIN BBC WATCHIN HOCKEY PLAYIN TONY BLAIR LOVIN QUEEN WORSHIPPIN CANADIAN BACON EATIN FAT CHICK LICKIN HOOKER :angry:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


this is never gonna happen

That is english tv from England, why would I watch this crap?

Yep, I love hockey

Again, English stuff from England you foo

That's more you there...haha...

Hahaha bro...Some of it is true fact but most of that statement does not apply to me... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 12 2006, 09:51 AM~4601357
> *this is never gonna happen
> 
> That is english tv from England, why would I watch this crap?
> ...


did you just fuckin color code a damn reply?

ok man, I give up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 12 2006, 06:08 PM~4605128
> *did you just fuckin color code a damn reply?
> 
> ok man, I give up
> *



I wanted to maka sure that you would understand soldier... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 12 2006, 07:47 PM~4605486
> *I wanted to maka sure that you would understand soldier... :0  :biggrin:
> *


pinche pocho panocha :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 12 2006, 06:51 PM~4605524
> *pinche pocho panocha :angry:
> *


I got love for you too soldier... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 12 2006, 08:17 PM~4605780
> *I got love for you too soldier... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

DevilDawg, how'd you pick up spanish? I'm that chinito que habla espanol, pero i thought you were just a kneegrow


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Jan 13 2006, 12:20 AM~4607778
> *DevilDawg, how'd you pick up spanish?  I'm that chinito que habla espanol, pero i thought you were just a kneegrow
> *


black n rican ya jawaiian :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=421444]


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup sexy, how you feeling?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

switching between Lay It Low and Stickdeath :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 13 2006, 05:33 AM~4609068
> *koo....well have fun
> *


come here and I'll have even more fun :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 13 2006, 05:41 AM~4609094
> *lol...how can you if your to busy goin back and fourth?
> *


I can drop Stickdeath, and I've mastered the art of having sex and typing on Lay It Low at the same time


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yep, ever wonder why some of my posts are meaningless and off the point


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 13 2006, 05:56 AM~4609130
> *why is that?
> *


you'll find out for yourself :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 13 2006, 05:04 AM~4609143
> *you'll find out for yourself :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what I do?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you know what I wanna do to you


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

come on over and find out

bring the 64, the suspension needs to be tested out


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks mijo, so are you


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64+Jan 13 2006, 08:58 PM~4614336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what Kevin dont know wont hurt him


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool beans hunny


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 13 2006, 07:07 PM~4614407
> *I know punk :biggrin:
> what Kevin dont know wont hurt him
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :guns:   :buttkick: :angry: 

EXCUSE ME!!!! YOU KNOW YOU STEPPIN ON VERY BAD GROUND AND YOU KNOW MY TEMPER,OR SHOULD I HAVE TO REMIND YOU?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 14 2006, 02:39 AM~4616217
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :machinegun:  :guns:      :buttkick:  :angry:
> 
> EXCUSE ME!!!! YOU KNOW YOU STEPPIN ON VERY BAD GROUND AND YOU KNOW MY TEMPER,OR SHOULD I HAVE TO REMIND YOU?
> *


calm down Kevin, we was having innocent fun homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NOT FUNNY,YOU KNOW HOW PROTECTIVE I AM OF MY SISTER,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 14 2006, 02:55 AM~4616295
> *relax brother dear....we just trying to have some MmMmMmmMm OoOoooOooo FUN..
> *


yes we are


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight sis just remember that you also know the temper,just remember when vegas comes round you get to party with me,and if i see a certain someone dont come near as i have biz to tend too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Jan 14 2006, 03:01 AM~4616329
> *Hi Brandan...did you miss me?
> *


hizzle yizzle  

Kevin keeps threatening me :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just remember that theres a list of ppl thats off limits in my list
and you know who they are.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm lemme think,
u know why


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

vengence 

O Dogg

Posts: 933
Joined: Sep 2005
From: Olympia,Washington
Car Club: SEMPER FI CC


exactly when did you become an O Dogg :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know i power type,and i would rather you be with someone i know isnt like me and definitely not with that azz.as it is hes in trouble.

btw brandon aint the azz.u know who is that person.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mmmmm corona.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dont forget the chips with hot sauce next to it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hold the hot sauce,ulcer killin me enough.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

candidate for Southern California chapter, what you think so far?

[attachmentid=422678]

[attachmentid=422679]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i like the paint,more pics would be good,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

true dat, we'll learns him


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ttt for Vengence


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah the paint is sick


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey G-House, are you the same person as Notorious76?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

nah my first screen name was lowcadi if yall og layitlowers know :biggrin: just changed it last yeat but we 2 differnt people though


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool beans bro :thumbsup:

hows the planning coming?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS GOING GOOD SO FAR, CANT WAIT 2 GET THIS PLAQUE MADE TO REALLY MAKE IT OFFICIAL


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thats the spirit :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YALL HOMIES ARE COOL FOLKS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah well have to teach him to provide more pix for more descisions,sup e and glass house


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Glasshouse and Big E are cool peeps


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup n thanks :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sup Ryan, where's your bitch Scotty at?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:dunno: WHO? :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 15 2006, 12:07 AM~4622390
> *:dunno: WHO? :biggrin:
> *


Big Scotchtape :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ohhh shit :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man I need a life :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you might need 2 get some pussy


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

BADLY HOMIE :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

well shit you need to get off layitlow and go out its saturda2 2 shit you should be hoeing right now :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wish I could homie, but giving hoes the flu in exchange for some pussy aint a good thing


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just strapp up and dont be kissin and eatin them hoes out and you will be straight :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

u a fool mayn :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

extreme boredom and one too many coronas :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cheer 2 u


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hows the model search coming Ryan


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 15 2006, 12:42 AM~4622617
> *extreme boredom and one too many coronas :biggrin:
> *


damn should of got me a couple of colt 45s before 12 but damn time flew by fast :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 15 2006, 12:49 AM~4622661
> *damn should of got me a couple of colt 45s before 12 but damn time flew by fast :angry:
> *


mayn I need more, I'm down to my last 24 bottles


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

last 24? shit all i want is 6


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dawg drinks like me,only thing is im over due for more alcohol and more pussy,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

lets not mention pussy anymore


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol sorry man,wait till we make it to tejas


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man I'm starting to feel happy


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 15 2006, 01:28 AM~4622885
> *lets not mention pussy anymore
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man fuck it, I'mma call this hoe and see if she wanna come over


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 15 2006, 02:14 AM~4623178
> *man fuck it, I'mma call this hoe and see if she wanna come over
> *


LIKE YOU SAID, THATS THE SPIRIT :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 15 2006, 02:19 AM~4623203
> *LIKE YOU SAID, THATS THE SPIRIT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

BUST A NUT 4 ME 2 HOMEBOY :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

of course, but now I gotta share my corona :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

got to do what ya got to do


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I love corona more than pussy


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i wouldnt go that far!! perfect combo


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

corona is better than pussy

now if it was MGD, then I'd be glad to give this shit to her


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed i aint sharin my corona unless a certain someone wants some.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool beans bro


----------



## Virgin Surgeon (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 15 2006, 01:52 AM~4623409
> *corona is better than pussy
> 
> now if it was MGD, then I'd be glad to give this shit to her
> *


i disagree no beer is better than pussy


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Virgin Surgeon_@Jan 15 2006, 04:49 PM~4626287
> *i disagree no beer is better than pussy
> *


corona is :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 15 2006, 11:28 PM~4630006
> *corona is :thumbsup:
> *





:ugh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 15 2006, 01:52 AM~4623409
> *corona is better than pussy
> 
> now if it was MGD, then I'd be glad to give this shit to her
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 12:32 AM~4630053
> *:ugh:
> *


come on homie, you know Corona is my favorite :biggrin:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 15 2006, 11:42 PM~4630146
> *come on homie, you know Corona is my favorite :biggrin:
> *




yea, jus messin wit ya homie :biggrin: whats the damn deal?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 16 2006, 12:36 AM~4630092
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Jan 16 2006, 12:43 AM~4630156
> *yea, jus messin wit ya homie :biggrin:  whats the damn deal?
> *


waiting for you to bring yo ass back to the club kneegrow


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what he said.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i meant what you said dummie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said

oh wait, you dick :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn i needed to laugh,now that was funny.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fucker


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you brought her you fuck her,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wanna fuck her, you kept getting butt hurt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the one in your avatar or vero,the one in the avatar i dont know but wouldnt mind bendin her over,vero i could care less if someone stuck a stick of dynamite up her ass n lit it.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

come on bro dont say that man, she still cool

but I'd fuck both of them


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not with me she aint,she burnt


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Ok now both of you listen to me cuz it seems like neither of you will listen to me without cutting me off. You both need to resolve this shit somehow someway and find a way to coexist. I refuse to lose neither one of you over some bullshit. Both of you are like family and love you both and it hurts to see two people that are close suddenly up and turn backs on each other


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:angry: :banghead:  ill think about it,but dont ask for a miracle.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

this is the style I chose


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PERFECT!!!!


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

ey i like that syle ;D
and im lovin ur avatar 2 brandan


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup girl.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

what up devildawg to u and ur club :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup man,nice avatar.


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 18 2006, 11:35 PM~4655394
> *whaddup man,nice avatar.
> *


 :biggrin: thnks homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup no problem


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

Just Sayin Hi


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hit me up.we need to talk,


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

where?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Ben, you know where I can get some graphics done for cheap?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> this is the style I chose
> 
> 
> looks good homie :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> > this is the style I chose
> > looks good homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> wassup mayn where u been?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=429299]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP FOOLS


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what happened to Crawling Low C.C.?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks like they ust shortened the name


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DECIDED TO GO SHORT AND GO WITH CRAWLING, CUZ IT MEANS TO MOVE SLOWLY BY DRAGGING TO THE GROUND, SO IT SAYS IT FOR ITS SELF, YA DIG


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah I feel ya homie 

but you'll always be honorary Semper Fi homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COOL MY SECOND HOME


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hizzle yizzle


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FIZZLE NIZZLE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

mayn you gotta take over the block homie, guerilla pimp homie uffin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH IMA TRY TO KILL THESE NICCAS DOWN HERE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hell yeah, snag me a new chapter while you at it :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WILL DO


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

THAT TOO :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

MINE :angry:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MY BAD HOMEBOY THEY WERE LOOKIN AT ME :0 J/K


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

mayn you can have her :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

COOL PASS IT AROUND LIKE A BLUNT :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

go to El Paso and get her homie, or get on Myspace and holla


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey are you talkin bout who i think? dont make me :twak: you


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

who you think?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

u know who,shy,


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

:cheesy: :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HELL NO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok then,


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 19 2006, 01:59 AM~4656093
> *COOL PASS IT AROUND LIKE A BLUNT :biggrin:
> *


can i hit it?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

just dont fuck up the rotation lol sup fools


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed no fuckin up the rotation,


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya Guys.....hows it goin? just stoppin in real quick to say sup..talk to you soon


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you some dirty ass mofos :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

man im only human and whassup baby boo


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2006, 12:46 AM~4699253
> *man im only human and whassup baby boo
> *



chillin...just seein whats up in here, hows things goin with you?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

same as usual,gettin close to havin the olds on the road,.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

What's up Soldiers... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nadda lot here,just enjoyin a night off from work,whats up with you man,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2006, 09:45 PM~4705421
> *What's up Soldiers... :biggrin:
> *


wassup homie :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Texas Texas Texas


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i think ima b movin there too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

no room for you homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

my ass,theres plenty of room,as texas is bigger then washington.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

there's no room here


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so deflate ya head and there will be plenty of room,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2006, 02:06 AM~4714820
> *so deflate ya head and there will be plenty of room,
> *


:twak:


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

HELLO MARINES! JUST GOT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMARINE_@Jan 27 2006, 02:19 AM~4714859
> *HELLO MARINES! JUST GOT BACK :biggrin:
> *


OOORAH BROTHA :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome back,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

wassup B, wassup Kevin :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 27 2006, 08:45 PM~4720329
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who's that bro?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 01:25 AM~4721381
> *Who's that bro?
> *


who are you and where is impy&caddy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 28 2006, 12:32 AM~4721401
> *who are you and where is impy&caddy?
> *


I changed my screen name bro...Impy&Caddy is gone...I'm the Lux from Montreal bro...LuxuriouSMontreaL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 01:34 AM~4721406
> *I changed my screen name bro...Impy&Caddy is gone...I'm the Lux from Montreal bro...LuxuriouSMontreaL :0  :biggrin:
> *


TRAITOR :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Jan 27 2006, 10:41 PM~4721146
> *wassup B, wassup Kevin :thumbsup:
> *


whassup homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 01:25 AM~4721381
> *Who's that bro?
> *


some girl I'm trynna hook upz with


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Jan 28 2006, 12:41 AM~4721146
> *wassup B, wassup Kevin :thumbsup:
> *


hey bitch you stealin my pics again :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah but im thinkin somethin like da doing doing doing to be nice,.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HITMANN_@Nov 21 2005, 05:23 PM~4250302
> *To the 2 "ONLY" registered Layitlow members of Semperfi C.C. whats up :ugh:
> 
> *


hey bitch, hope to see you and your bitch Gotti tonight, lets see if you're as big as the shit you talk


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 28 2006, 01:10 AM~4721543
> *TRAITOR :angry:
> *


Haha... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 28 2006, 03:39 AM~4721955
> *:biggrin:
> some girl I'm trynna hook upz with
> *


Didn't you have a girlfriend when you were in Chicago? Or was it a boyfriend???? :0  :biggrin: J/K
:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Jan 28 2006, 01:42 PM~4723167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YOUR MOM IS A MAN :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 28 2006, 12:47 PM~4723185
> *FREE IMPY&CADDY :angry:
> :0 YOUR MOM IS A MAN :dunno:
> *


my mom is dead bro...
:tears:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 02:02 PM~4723263
> *my mom is dead bro...
> :tears:
> *


sorry bro, so is my dad :tears:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 28 2006, 01:04 PM~4723267
> *sorry bro, so is my dad :tears:
> *



That's ok bro...People come and go...They're gone but never forgotten...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 03:25 PM~4723632
> *That's ok bro...People come and go...They're gone but never forgotten...
> *


words of encouragment bro  

now sell me your ride :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 28 2006, 07:02 PM~4724769
> *words of encouragment bro
> 
> now sell me your ride :angry:
> *


I got 3 caddies... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

well, sell me one of them


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

got a big body?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey dawg check out LR, the beef is on


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i saw that earlier,just wait i have somethin new comin,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

his ass is dead when I go to L.A.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

someone's gonna have a nice Valentines :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i still dont know what to get my baby for V day


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

get her roses, be cheap :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yeah i know besides that, im going to try to get here to put my name on her lower back :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

put her name on your back,


----------



## USMARINE (Jan 27, 2006)

VIVA HITLER EL REY POR VIDA Y QUE PUTOS!!!! :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE+Jan 29 2006, 03:03 AM~4726981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are dorks


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ILL DO THAT WHEN WE GET MARRIED


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I getz nobody name put on me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i have no names on me,then again if im ever dumb enough to get married i might consider it,only after the first year,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wouldnt put a name on me, thats dumb teenage shit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as many think,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry but it is, its just not right. unless its my dad or D.J., I aint puttin no name on me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMARINE_@Jan 29 2006, 03:21 AM~4727215
> *VIVA HITLER EL REY POR VIDA Y QUE PUTOS!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 10:50 PM~4731001
> *:0
> *


what did he say :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 29 2006, 09:56 PM~4731063
> *what did he say :dunno:
> *


Long live Hitler for life...That's what he said... :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 12:44 AM~4731645
> *Long live Hitler for life...That's what he said... :0
> *


some people are just weird like that :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 29 2006, 04:24 PM~4728958
> *I wouldnt put a name on me, thats dumb teenage shit
> *


hey love is a mathafucker :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed it is,although i actually have my first loves initials on me without them being known


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 30 2006, 12:10 AM~4731856
> *some people are just weird like that :uh:
> *


I guess so...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup,then again im workin on gettin more ink anyways.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2006, 01:16 AM~4731902
> *indeed it is,although i actually have my first loves initials on me without them being known
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you guys are crazy, I aint gettin shit but my plaque tatted on me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

she died in my arms when we were 15,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man im sorry to hear that i know it must of been really hard to deal with that


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 30 2006, 01:24 AM~4731989
> *she died in my arms when we were 15,
> *


:tears:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T
E E E
X X X
A A A
S S S


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn man if she in texas im extendin my visit,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry bro, thats for me only


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh well i have others im gonna be seein down there, :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2006, 02:39 AM~4740266
> *oh well i have others im gonna be seein down there, :thumbsup:
> *


just stare at the ass :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats ok ima be playin with somethin better lookin.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

me 3 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you aint playin with what i am,but ill prolly be rollin the club hopper to that location.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2006, 02:55 AM~4740335
> *you aint playin with what i am,but ill prolly be rollin the club hopper to that location.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hopefully that guy gets at me about selling us the Monte for 500


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hopefully,i better pack some painkillers for the trip though,long ride from up here to down there in it,after all the work is done,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN THATS GOING TO BE A LONG DRIVE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

from washington to texas,with a layover in vegas,.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

man i know its ruff but will be worth it though


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

after its done I want it transported by truck, especially if I do a new engine


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if you want it on a truck you comin to get it and ill roll with you,otherwise i say put it to the test,drive that ride and make sure its road worthy,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 31 2006, 02:46 AM~4740296
> *just stare at the ass :0  :biggrin:
> *


man ill wax that ass :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 31 2006, 03:35 AM~4740478
> *man ill wax that ass :biggrin:
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i would rather wax shys azz,have her callin me daddy by the time im done,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 31 2006, 03:43 AM~4740511
> *i would rather wax shys azz,have her callin me daddy by the time im done,
> *


GOD BLESS THE STATE OF TEXAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

shit daddy my name


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i think ima b enjoyin my trip there a whole lot.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 31 2006, 03:47 AM~4740526
> * shit daddy my name
> *


watch the weather more often :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

the weather look good,oh wait i missed the forcast,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 31 2006, 03:50 AM~4740538
> *watch the weather more often :biggrin:
> *


damn wished the weather looked that good over here :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me too,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

as you all see, Texas is clear, so I can see more of this :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

DUES DUE BY DECEMBER 15TH!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HUH :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok,and look shes bent over and ready for me,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

FOR VENGENCE :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

PAY UP NICCA


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 31 2006, 04:35 AM~4740691
> *PAY UP NICCA
> *


tell that to didimakeyascream too :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jan 31 2006, 04:35 AM~4740691
> *PAY UP NICCA
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

76 you're honorary, so PAY UP :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH WHEN I GET MY HONORARY CLUB SHIRT HAT JACKET AND PLAQUE :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

demanding bastard :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT ILL JUST TAKE A PLAQUE THEN


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

hopefully get a chance to meet ya guys this summer..gonna be doing alot of traveling.. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll see you at Indy


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now that will be me at vegas,one guy and lots of freaky girls all around me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry bro, Keith beat us all to it :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just wait till vegas bro.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just wait till vegas bro.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just wait till vegas bro.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

no


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

no


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

sup B, what's the deal with the Monte???


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jan 31 2006, 05:36 PM~4744009
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMN, SHE GREW UP :0


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

*SEMPER FI CAR CLUB 4 LIFE!!!*


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup hustla,if b gets it ill be pickin it up and deliverin it to get setup then bringin it to him,either vegas or tejas.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sounds good Kevin. The guy is still thinkin about it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

his ass better hurry up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed,otherwise ima be bringin it back to the nw for the jendas to build it.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Brandy aint been on here in a while


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats ok,theres ways of contactin her.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

contact her and ask her the price of a one pump setup or a fast bag setup


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight,ill have to look up her number and drop her a line,just let me know for sure whether you want juice or bags,and did you mean 2 pump setup.1 pump is kinda slow.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP  YALL LIKE THE ONLY 2 THAT BE ON HERE WERE EVERY ONE ELSE AT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hustla checks in once in a while


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 2 2006, 11:18 PM~4762942
> *SUP   YALL LIKE THE ONLY 2 THAT BE ON HERE WERE EVERY ONE ELSE AT
> *


Hustla comes on like Dr. Dre drops albums
Didimakeyascream lives in Off Topic being gay
Alex88Caprice doesnt come on but once a year
BabyBoo64 is busy doing God knows what
Chicana is at home thinkin of me  
Playboi Hunni3 got tired of bitches messin with her and stays off here


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

theres more they just rarely come in


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dont forget David, he's over in Iraq, and Zane hangs out in Off Topic


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

them too,any word from david lately?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 3 2006, 01:24 AM~4764241
> *them too,any word from david lately?
> *


loving Iraq, he's weird like that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol i guess,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

D' aundre will probably be on tonight, who knows


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

we know hustla should be in tonight


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where's 76 G House? usually he's in here


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he was in earlier.


----------



## 2lowcav (Aug 29, 2005)

Low & Easy representing


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

aint that a bitch


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Low & Easy, nice plaque :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed nice plaque,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wonder where calvin is :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what you guys think?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:around: MAN THIS COLT 45 GOT ME RIGHT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 3 2006, 02:56 AM~4764921
> *what you guys think?
> *


OH SHIT DIDNT SEE THE PCS, ITS COOL , IS IT YOURS??


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 3 2006, 03:03 AM~4764947
> *OH SHIT DIDNT SEE THE PCS, ITS COOL , IS IT YOURS??
> *


prospective buy down in Florida. Calvin said it might be a POS, I'mma see if he'll check it out for me


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN AINT YOU IN TEXAS? YOU CAN FIND THEM ALL DAY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

for 800, I might need to make a trip to Miami


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats going to be a long trip for that homie to me not worth the trip for a 4 door box,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah true


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

JUST KEEP SAVING UNTIL YOU FIND SOMETHING AROUND YOUR WAY TRUST ME IT WILL BE WORTH IT, YOU MIGHT FIND SOMETHING REAL NICE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what me and Kevin is trying to get working on is an 81 Monte. no more comments can be made on that :0


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that box,rims too big,too many doors,and it aint got the right nose.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

but for 800, think of the possibilities


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:uh: DONT DO IT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dont worry 76, I wont


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

http://seattle.craigslist.org/car/130450508.html


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm not sure,theres a 65 2dr up here also,that aint bad,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

pic?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how bout a link instead? 

http://seattle.craigslist.org/car/129371792.html


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

its a thought


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

[attachmentid=448310]


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I knew you'd like that


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

crack kills homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good thing i dont use it then.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

is some 1 pimpin :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wish I was homie, I thought you had all the hoes :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he aint talkin about me,i may have a hard time pickin which one i wanna chase after but it aint like that with em all.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

youre more of a pimp than I am


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

we all know that,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

cant wait till the picnic,then again thats alot of work in that too.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

there's a lot in the car club business homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what's up guys... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats up you crazy canuck

who does the graphics for LuxuriouS?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 11:43 AM~4780988
> *whats up you crazy canuck
> 
> who does the graphics for LuxuriouS?
> *


I have a guy that worked on ours in Montreal but this is done in Cali by the mother chapter I believe...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

how much does your guy charge?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 5 2006, 06:53 AM~4780194
> *I wish I was homie, I thought you had all the hoes :biggrin:
> *


SHIIIIIT I DO WHAT I DO


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

mayn whats your secret :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2006, 03:17 AM~4786453
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 well well, look who decided to finally claim their club :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 6 2006, 03:14 AM~4786446
> *mayn whats your secret :dunno:
> *


SHIT EVERYBODY CANT CLAIM PIMPIN YA DIG ITS EITHER YOU GOT IT OR NOT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 6 2006, 03:39 AM~4786508
> *SHIT EVERYBODY CANT CLAIM PIMPIN YA DIG ITS EITHER YOU GOT IT OR NOT
> *


:tears: I aint no pimp :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WE KNOW THAT YOU A LOVER BOY LOL ,YOU BOUT TO GET MARRIED AINT YA?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 6 2006, 03:53 AM~4786532
> *WE KNOW THAT YOU A LOVER BOY LOL ,YOU BOUT TO GET MARRIED AINT YA?
> *


no time soon, not until the end of the year


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SHIT YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 6 2006, 04:03 AM~4786551
> *SHIT YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY :biggrin:
> *


you're never happy before the wedding. man the way shit goin between me and her she might be dead before the wedding


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

ITS STRESSFULL AINT IT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hell yeah mayn, especially when you with a bitch that aint grateful for shit


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WELL SHIT THAT SHOULD TELL YA SOMETHING THEN MAN


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck that bitch homie, this is what I'm currently eyeing for the club :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=450937]
[attachmentid=450936]
[attachmentid=450935]
[attachmentid=450934]
[attachmentid=450938]


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHOS THAT SOMEBODYS ELSES WIFE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'mma guess homie, those the pics off the site sellin them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

FUCK BITCHES GET MONEY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I wanna fuck some bitches :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup 76


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMEBOY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup homie :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nice.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

that first one's a little too big for me haha


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Feb 7 2006, 01:57 AM~4793446
> *that first one's a little too big for me haha
> *


 :angry: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

hey there...just stoppin in to say hi


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 7 2006, 03:38 AM~4793717
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CHECKMATE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Feb 7 2006, 03:23 AM~4793677
> *hey there...just stoppin in to say hi
> *


hey wassup sexy, you joined?


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2006, 03:17 AM~4786453
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 2 2006, 11:18 PM~4762942
> *SUP   YALL LIKE THE ONLY 2 THAT BE ON HERE WERE EVERY ONE ELSE AT
> *


I'm on every 7 days :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 7 2006, 04:44 AM~4793787
> *CHECKMATE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK U AND YOUR GIRL :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 7 2006, 05:12 AM~4793817
> *I'm on every 7 days :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Sleepy_MP16 (Dec 12, 2005)

WAS UP HOMIE ITS DAT VATO FROM MIGENTE DATZ KOOL U INTO LOWRIDIN. HOW LONG HAVE U BEEN LOWRIDIN. IM KURRENTLY HOOKIN UP MY WICKED '85 BUICK REGAL, EVEN THOUGH IM ONLY 15 RIGHT NOW IM ON THE COME UP. SO YEA STAY UP KEPP IT REAL HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup lil one,we just chillin here


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy_MP16_@Feb 7 2006, 07:48 PM~4797849
> *WAS UP HOMIE ITS DAT VATO FROM MIGENTE DATZ KOOL U INTO LOWRIDIN. HOW LONG HAVE U BEEN LOWRIDIN. IM KURRENTLY HOOKIN UP MY WICKED '85 BUICK REGAL, EVEN THOUGH IM ONLY 15 RIGHT NOW IM ON THE COME UP. SO YEA STAY UP KEPP IT REAL HOMIE
> *


wassup homeboy? I've been building rides since 4, though I've only been lowriding for 2, had my club for 6. Got pics of the ride homie?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed got some pix


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2006, 11:15 PM~4799402
> *indeed got some pix
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 7 2006, 06:15 AM~4793860
> *FUCK U AND YOUR GIRL :angry:
> *


oh man I'm so hurt  bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy_MP16_@Feb 7 2006, 07:48 PM~4797849
> *WAS UP HOMIE ITS DAT VATO FROM MIGENTE DATZ KOOL U INTO LOWRIDIN. HOW LONG HAVE U BEEN LOWRIDIN. IM KURRENTLY HOOKIN UP MY WICKED '85 BUICK REGAL, EVEN THOUGH IM ONLY 15 RIGHT NOW IM ON THE COME UP. SO YEA STAY UP KEPP IT REAL HOMIE
> *


Hey wassup homie, hope to meet you soon


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 8 2006, 05:28 AM~4801394
> *oh man I'm so hurt   bitch :biggrin:
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2006, 11:15 PM~4799402
> *indeed got some pix
> *


how would this be as a project?


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

WUT UP DEVIL DAWG WUTS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Camel :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not bad if we buildin a super mudder,otherwise lots of work,especially if we doin a 2wd conversion,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHOS THEM BLACK CHICKS? HOOK ME UP HOMIE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont look to me,im more into latin chicks.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

HAHA I FEEL THAT I ONLY FUCK WITH BLACKS I DONT KNOW ITS A BIG TURN ON FO ME, NOTHIN WRONG WITH THE OTHERS BUT YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well ima snowball but i tend to prefer latin,its just me,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SNOWBALL :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 8 2006, 06:06 PM~4805126
> *not bad if we buildin a super mudder,otherwise lots of work,especially if we doin a 2wd conversion,
> *


I thought about taking the bumper and winch off, replacing the front end, smoothing out the body and shaving the handles and stuff, dropping it on 24's and painting it either black and red or red and white


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm the ideas are brewin,ill hit you with some in a lil while.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey man, someone on here will be hitting you up concerning the show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ooooook,who?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

its a surprise


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know that me n surprises aint always good,then again some of em really good.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

you know it aint me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

FOR THOSE THAT WERE CURIOUS,HERES A LINK TO A SO FAR WITH MINE,
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=239751


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

3400, but that blue Impala is impressive too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man decisions decisions :tears:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

yo what up my homies? hows it been going?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats up


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

shiiit u


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nadda damn thing here,just chillin like a villan.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what you lookin sad for?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll explain it later


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

niiicce


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man I might just do the K5 from Undr8ed and go dub


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lemme guess ima have a lot of work ahead of me with that


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

if you can get a front bumper for cheap and get the old bumper and winch off, then no


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm i think i know how i can fix that,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i got a workload on my list now.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I know, I'mma get the bumper switched then take it to Brett


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ooook,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

or you can do it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im up for it lets talk to street about workin on it at his shop.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

aight let me get in touch with Undr8ed and see if he's down to sell it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok
just still keep an eye out for a 2wd


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats wrong with a 4wd?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 04:31 AM~4816918
> *or you can do it
> *


DAMN, IM GOIING TO COME SEE YOUR GUYS SITE MORE.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

a lil harder to slam,but it can be done,it just costs more,think of the suspension on the rear of your s-10 all around on a k5 blazer


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn I aint know that homie. I always thought it was more like that Tahoe or Suburban


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Feb 10 2006, 06:55 AM~4816964
> *DAMN, IM GOIING TO  COME SEE YOUR GUYS SITE MORE.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that light blue suburban i showed you was 2wd,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh damn, I didnt know that. if we can get that bumper replaced and the lift off, the rest should be a piece of cake :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup,i just hope we dont run into a load of trouble,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whatever undr8ed tells me I will post here


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ooook,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

beano and pepto uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

mmm sounds good,although i just drank an entire large bottle of pepto to try n fix stomach,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

youre gonna be shittin all day :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nope i grew up drinkin it like it was candy,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

not good. I told undr8ed he can take some of that stuff off the truck to lower the price


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHO IS YOU :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 11 2006, 01:19 AM~4824263
> *WHO IS YOU :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


http://tiaraxposed.com


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

AAAHHHHHHH


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

"I can't really budge on the K5 cus I've got all new weather stripping (front to back) new springs, another set of wheels (35"s, those on it are 33"s) and some parts to build a SUPER fucking baaad Blazer... It's also got a nos/boxed edelbrock qjet on it... I could take that off and get $400+ on ebay!" - undr8ed


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

what up DevilDawg.. :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Lux fan :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm,well keep lookin for a 2wd and ill see what i find,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ohh i wanna watch that,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

they'll be at a show this summer


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: picture time


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 12 2006, 01:43 AM~4830369
> *:biggrin: picture time
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nothin but drool runnin.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 12 2006, 02:12 AM~4830614
> *nothin but drool runnin.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahhh how sweet,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thats my baby :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 10 2006, 05:34 AM~4816777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take that bumper and winch off, throw on a chrome Cadillac grille and smoothie bumper, shave some handles, take that top off and replace is with a soft top, and we'd have a sweet club ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 12 2006, 12:28 AM~4829755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is the one for 1000?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 12 2006, 04:32 AM~4831373
> *take that bumper and winch off, throw on a chrome Cadillac grille and smoothie bumper, shave some handles, take that top off and replace is with a soft top, and we'd have a sweet club ride :thumbsup:
> *


you forgot a slam, some rims, lo pro tires, running boards, exactly how I will get it up, whatever whatever :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 12 2006, 01:12 AM~4831007
> *:0  :0
> *


hmmm i wanna play with both


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

like to be at that water fight


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

u aint the only one


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 13 2006, 03:48 AM~4837663
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 12 2006, 03:12 AM~4831007
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 12 2006, 11:51 AM~4832405
> *you forgot a slam, some rims, lo pro tires, running boards, exactly how I will get it up, whatever whatever :biggrin:
> *


well in that case I also forgot the interior, sounds, and all the stuff too you dumb fuck :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27873

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol,dont worry hustla i will more than likely be the one doin the audio install,and some of the other work too,.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2006, 11:15 AM~4838419
> *lol,dont worry hustla i will more than likely be the one doin the audio install,and some of the other work too,.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i told ya,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 14 2006, 04:53 AM~4844942
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 14 2006, 02:53 AM~4844942
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
THATS SOMETHIN I WOULD PLAY WITH.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2006, 12:02 PM~4845898
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THATS SOMETHIN I WOULD PLAY WITH.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DID YOU GET A CAR YET???????? :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

next week Mr. Crawling Low, until then, I still pimp the daily


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yo the new forum is up www.LethalLowz.org


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Feb 15 2006, 01:35 AM~4851402
> *yo the new forum is up www.LethalLowz.org
> *


happy birthday for the club homie :thumbsup:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

thanks again homie :biggrin: NOW sign up on my forum


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Feb 15 2006, 01:41 AM~4851439
> *thanks again homie :biggrin: NOW sign up on my forum
> *


here sign up for mine  

http://semperfiforums.com


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

trust me lethal its worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

nice forums :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill look soon,sorry lots to work with,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

work :thumbsdown:

being a Lay It Low whore :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not a whore,but i know this i have more work than most would want.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I hate work


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 14 2006, 12:02 PM~4845898
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THATS SOMETHIN I WOULD PLAY WITH.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 15 2006, 08:22 AM~4852570
> *:thumbsup:
> *


dick rider


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 15 2006, 01:12 AM~4851276
> *next week Mr. Crawling Low, until then, I still pimp the daily
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup dawg,hustla,g house,and all the above if i missed ya.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

where u been :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

work where else


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah I know man


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

pimp on pimpin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as usual


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn, stay in one place :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

me one place,lol,you know me that aint possible.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 05:37 AM~4858645
> *me one place,lol,you know me that aint possible.
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 05:37 AM~4858645
> *me one place,lol,you know me that aint possible.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thatll keep me in here.wait id rather be there playin with it instead,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

who wouldnt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

naturally ill stay for that,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

bout time u in here.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry, fajita night was still goin down


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

did ya eat one for me?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

at 14 for you :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

streetsupraz should join us :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2006, 01:32 AM~4865500
> *IF YOU GOT THE ITCH HIT THAT SWITCH,OTHERWISE JUST WATCH N LEARN, 360 RIDIN FOR LIFE
> 
> 1981 Oldsmobile Delta Royale Brougham 2dr.
> *


I see u added Brougham 2 ur sig. Got 2 let them know about the brouam. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he with united classics,but he still the homie with me,cant wait till he gets the caddy rollin on chrome.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 17 2006, 12:49 AM~4865615
> *I see u added Brougham 2 ur sig. Got 2 let them know about the brouam. :biggrin:
> *


you know it homie,gotta let em know its not just a weakling its a big boys toy,


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

hellooooo USMC_DevilDawg


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup homie glad to see you in,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 17 2006, 02:53 AM~4865649
> *hellooooo  USMC_DevilDawg
> *


yo mayn, sorry about the hairy guy pic :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

:ugh: Ill never b the same again. :tears:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

huh?

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what?

:thumbsup:

tell Tyler and Pimp to bring their asses in here


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: u


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

******* :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yup.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

id bend her over,


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 17 2006, 04:15 AM~4866013
> *:thumbsup:
> *


so we going to do this or what?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2006, 02:45 AM~4872883
> *so we going to do this or what?
> *


Indy or Louisville :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you comin over here nim,that would be killer and of course its on,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Tyler will have his ride ready for the Indy show so hopefully by the picnic I'll be pimpin too uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2006, 02:46 AM~4872887
> *you comin over here nim,that would be killer and of course its on,
> *


ask your pres homie he said he would have us over there homie.  it all falls on B


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2006, 02:54 AM~4872920
> *ask your pres homie he said he would have us over there homie.  it all falls on B
> *


how much would it cost to rent a car hauler from U-Haul?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

why u askin me i dont use those i work for a towin company.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2006, 02:59 AM~4872943
> *why u askin me i dont use those i work for a towin company.
> *


man you're slow :twak:

I WAS ASKING NIMWITSTER  jk big homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

pass the corona just keep the chips.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2006, 03:04 AM~4872966
> *pass the corona just keep the chips.
> *


BBQ with hot sauce homie, you better get down with them :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hot sauce=ulcer flare up=really bad mood and bad day for all including me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2006, 03:14 AM~4873021
> *hot sauce=ulcer flare up=really bad mood and bad day for all including me.
> *


like you're ever in a good mood :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

imagine with hot sauce!
:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you're cranky without it :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 15 2006, 08:14 PM~4856142
> *dick rider
> *


why I gotta be all that :tears:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 03:30 AM~4858409
> *whassup dawg,hustla,g house,and all the above if i missed ya.
> *


:wave:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 18 2006, 01:52 AM~4872642
> *:biggrin:
> *


bend her ass over and make her scream OOORAH :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 18 2006, 02:54 AM~4872920
> *ask your pres homie he said he would have us over there homie.  it all falls on B
> *


it would be nice if you and Silver came :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2006, 03:04 AM~4872966
> *pass the corona just keep the chips.
> *


B loves them fuckin things for some reason :uh:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 18 2006, 04:40 AM~4873366
> *you're cranky without it :biggrin:
> *


this coming from the guy that got bent out of shape for a bag of M&M's at 7 eleven at 3 in the morning :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

FUCK DIZ CLUB.!!!! AND THA BLACK ******.!!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. CEE_@Feb 18 2006, 08:42 AM~4873709
> *FUCK DIZ CLUB.!!!! AND THA BLACK ******.!!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


we're gonna kill you


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whos this fool :uh:


----------



## MR._T (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol damn,whassup yall,.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn tyler you made it in here finally.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 18 2006, 06:43 PM~4876185
> *whos this fool :uh:
> *


which one, Cee or Hustla?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

:wave: 
wutz up ppl?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup sexy


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

what part of sd you at chicana? i im from chula vista :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn I missed my baby :tears:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup devildawg i see u


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 20 2006, 03:40 AM~4885660
> *damn I missed my baby :tears:
> *


what happen


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup 76, how's the 76 :dunno:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

the 76 is gone had to much rust under the vinl top its just a parts car now im ridin in a 73 4 door :angry: but hopefully im going to get me another glasshouse like next week so hope everything go good :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 20 2006, 03:46 AM~4885677
> *the 76 is gone had to much rust under the vinl top its just a parts car now im ridin in a 73 4 door :angry:  but hopefully im going to get me another glasshouse like next week so hope everything go good :biggrin:
> *


4 doors are coming back bro :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as usual.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I WANT TO PUT A 454 IN IT AND SOME 22s


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that would be nice,


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YEAH IT WOULD BUT WE WILL SEE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

goofy smurf


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and what you got against a smurf


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

they leave blue footprints on my carpet


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 18 2006, 12:52 AM~4872642
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SSSSSKKKKOOOUUUUUUDDDDDAAAAWWWWWWOOOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chicana_@Feb 20 2006, 02:20 AM~4885617
> *:wave:
> wutz up ppl?
> *


Hey whats up girl long time no see. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 20 2006, 06:51 AM~4886009
> *SSSSSKKKKOOOUUUUUUDDDDDAAAAWWWWWWOOOOOOO  :biggrin:
> *


NO MESSIN WITH MY HYNAS :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 20 2006, 05:35 PM~4888723
> *NO MESSIN WITH MY HYNAS :twak: :biggrin:
> *


Aw come on I was being nice I didnt say anything bad like never mind. Tell her I said hi. :cheesy: 





















Like her and I can do it doggy style so we can both watch tv. :biggrin:
































Oh yeah dont kiss her homie :0 :biggrin: Just playing I can look at the menu but no ordering LOL.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 20 2006, 10:19 PM~4890143
> *Aw come on I was being nice I didnt say anything bad like never mind.  Tell her I said hi. :cheesy:
> Like her and I can do it doggy style so we can both watch tv. :biggrin:
> Oh yeah dont kiss her homie :0 :biggrin:  Just playing I can look at the menu but no ordering LOL.
> *


 :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol,damn now thats some funny shit you 2,and that pic can stay here,smileys taker and one hot female.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

we cant help it :biggrin:

we need someone like him in our club


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR. CEE_@Feb 18 2006, 08:42 AM~4873709
> *FUCK DIZ CLUB.!!!! AND THA BLACK ******.!!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


the black ****** :uh:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2006, 06:36 AM~4879564
> *
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 21 2006, 05:58 AM~4892592
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 22 2006, 05:40 AM~4899885
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


rims :thumbsup:

white girls :thumbsdown:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 21 2006, 04:58 AM~4892592
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OOO this is no fair if I have 2 chose between the ruca or the carucha I m gonna b honest Ill chose the Lac over her. :biggrin:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg+Feb 22 2006, 04:40 AM~4899885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well looks like the rim is bigger than a Twinkie deuces.  

Come on I think white girls r good 4 something they improve ur credit report. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 22 2006, 05:35 AM~4900008
> *:0 OOO this is no fair if I have 2 chose between the ruca or the carucha I m gonna b honest Ill chose the Lac over her. :biggrin:
> *


if i had to choose the girl or the car,well thats easy ill take the car,then i can get more girls and prolly still her.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Feb 22 2006, 07:36 AM~4900009
> *Well looks like the rim is bigger than a Twinkie deuces.
> 
> Come on I think white girls r good 4 something they improve ur credit report. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2006, 11:26 PM~4865465
> *did ya eat one for me?
> *


 :0 I KNEW THIS CLUB EATS DICK LIKE THA..... :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 23 2006, 09:14 PM~4916002
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TO BAD THIS CLUB AINT GOT REAL LO LO'z LIKE THAT IN THE CLUB.!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 24 2006, 12:17 AM~4916026
> *TO BAD THIS CLUB AINT GOT REAL LO LO'z LIKE THAT IN THE CLUB.!!!!
> *


KILL YOU? MY PLEASURE :machinegun:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 23 2006, 09:18 PM~4916040
> *KILL YOU? MY PLEASURE :machinegun:
> *


U WISH.!!!! :biggrin: COME TO SAN JO RIDIN LIFT KITS ON 26'z, HAHA U REMEBER WUT I TOLD YOU.!!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 24 2006, 12:29 AM~4916118
> *U WISH.!!!! :biggrin:  COME TO SAN JO RIDIN LIFT KITS ON 26'z, HAHA U REMEBER WUT I TOLD YOU.!!!!   :roflmao:
> *


I would still come on my 26's, but you better believe it'll be on something to be seen next summer :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint rollin no 26s im keepin it traditional,14s and thats all ill run.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 23 2006, 09:37 PM~4916188
> *I would still come on my 26's, but you better believe it'll be on something to be seen next summer :0
> *


HAHA, WUT 28'z.... :uh: TO THE TRASH IT GOES....AND OH YEA THIS IS 4 YOU....  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

good thing i never used one of them,strictly rwd here man.


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 23 2006, 11:32 PM~4917040
> *good thing i never used one of them,strictly rwd here man.
> *


ONE OF THE SMART MEMEBERZ FROM THE CLUB.!!!! HAHA :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm ok,whatever,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 24 2006, 02:17 AM~4916976
> *HAHA, WUT 28'z.... :uh: TO THE TRASH IT GOES....AND OH YEA THIS IS 4 YOU....   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE+Feb 24 2006, 12:16 AM~4916016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we'll take his words more serious


----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## LISTO (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR. CEE_@Feb 18 2006, 06:42 AM~4873709
> *FUCK DIZ CLUB.!!!! AND THA BLACK ******.!!!! :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Feb 24 2006, 01:47 PM~4919554
> *
> *


wow, a ****** comes in and thinks he's cool :uh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Whats up B


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Waddup Gotti? you got any idea who that Triste ****** is :dunno:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Asian Chick with a nice ass!*


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Feb 24 2006, 02:06 PM~4919680
> *Asian Chick with a nice ass!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: hook a ***** up :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

PINCHE GOTTI :angry:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 24 2006, 12:17 AM~4916026
> *TO BAD THIS CLUB AINT GOT REAL LO LO'z LIKE THAT IN THE CLUB.!!!!
> *


bitch shut the fuck up and stay out our busines


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 24 2006, 02:58 AM~4917160
> *ONE OF THE SMART MEMEBERZ FROM THE CLUB.!!!! HAHA :thumbsup:
> *


Inspirations :thumbsdown: can suck on a fat dick :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Feb 24 2006, 02:06 PM~4919680
> *Asian Chick with a nice ass!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 24 2006, 02:01 PM~4919644
> *wow, a ****** comes in and thinks he's cool :uh:
> *


WTF is Family Ties? Sounds like Alex P. Keaton is gonna be riding on 13's now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 25 2006, 02:17 AM~4924940
> *WTF is Family Ties? Sounds like Alex P. Keaton is gonna be riding on 13's now
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 25 2006, 04:17 AM~4924940
> *WTF is Family Ties? Sounds like Alex P. Keaton is gonna be riding on 13's now
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what he said.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sorry, that was just too damn funny

I know thats the club B A Rider is in


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm maybe you should ask b a whats up with that guy,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'mma PM him and see whats up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good.,


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what's up guys... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Dave :wave:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Feb 25 2006, 09:38 AM~4925251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck both them bitches. Funny how that bitch has in his sig not to take shit out on his club, then comes in and says fuck our club. Well I'll say the shit loudly

*FUCK INSPIRATIONS*

see, even did it in color to let you know how much I hate you fuckers

oh yeah, its my opinion, so dont take it out on my club, right Cee


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

in any situation, I wouldnt condone this type of behavior


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 26 2006, 03:29 AM~4930218
> *wassup Dave :wave:
> *


Hey Brandon, what's going on bro... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2006, 02:09 PM~4931582
> *Hey Brandon, what's going on bro... :biggrin:
> *


where the hell you been homie :dunno:

hope the back is better


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 26 2006, 01:21 PM~4931674
> *where the hell you been homie :dunno:
> 
> hope the back is better
> *


My back is getting a little better man...Thanks for asking...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 26 2006, 10:06 PM~4934064
> *My back is getting a little better man...Thanks for asking...
> *


its all good my canadian bacon loving friend :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP FOOLS


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 27 2006, 12:34 AM~4935143
> *SUP FOOLS
> *


 :0 wassup buey, where the hell u been :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

MAN BEEN ON THE RUN SO MUCH DONT HAVE TIME TO BE ON HERE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn, we thought you forgot all about us


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NEVER THAT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

good homie. no more leaving us homie :twak:

we familia :thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

YUP BUT ITS TIME FOR HAPPY SMOKE TIME ILL BE BACK uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HAPPY SMOKE MY ASS :machinegun:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i could use some happy smoke about now.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DAMN :biggrin: MY IMPALA IS SMOKED OUT LOL


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn smokers :twak:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I DONT SEE NOTHIN WRONG WITH IT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm,header panel,a bumper,possibly a radiator support,and more work but its a good start.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHOS BOX


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 27 2006, 02:42 AM~4935632
> *WHOS BOX
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

2 OR 4 DOOR


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

2 door 81 Cutty


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

NO THE 1 IN FRONT OF THAT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh, I have no idea, that belongs to the guy selling me the Cutty


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 26 2006, 11:28 PM~4935103
> *its all good my canadian bacon loving friend :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

how hard is it to replace the front clip of a 81 cutty with the front end of an 87 cutty :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2006, 09:49 AM~4936394
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


wassup Davey :wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i would try to put that euro clip on, would look alote cleaner homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thats what I'mma do homie, then either bag or juice it, but the frame will definitely get some kinda wrapping


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i would use juice with spokes or big rims with bags


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm doing powdercoated spokes


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 27 2006, 02:38 AM~4935618
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Feb 28 2006, 02:19 AM~4943038
> *i would try to put that euro clip on, would look alote cleaner homie
> *


I like the euro clip a lot better than the one on it now


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 28 2006, 04:54 AM~4943578
> *I like the euro clip a lot better than the one on it now
> *


yeah I'd rather do the euro clip more


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

eh, you got a camera to take pics of that? but why not of your caddy that you say you got?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wow, why do bitch ****** always come into threads just to talk shit :dunno:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

BECAUSE WE ARE 








> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 28 2006, 08:07 AM~4943744
> *wow, why do bitch ****** always come into threads just to talk shit :dunno:
> *


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

1 more thing, i wasnt talking shit i just asked a Q


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yes I know you are homie, we all know that

stop talkin shit behind a fuckin computer homie. you got shit to say, pick up the fuckin phone and say it like a man


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

who ever said i was talking shit??????

and why pick up a phone its just words

real men settle it with a drinking game


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

too bad I dont drink homie

quit being a little bitch and runnin up when someone has shit to say about me and trynna throw sucker punches. you supposed to be the head of your own club and act like a pussy homie. be a man, you got something to say fuckin step up and say it like a man. If not, sit your ass down and be a bitch homie


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

well how am i talking shit ***** , and you are suppose to be leader of your club and you don't even got a ride inless you did pick up that cutty. but still and just dont go asking people to join your club. 

And how am i being a pussy, i only asked a Q and then you blow the fuck up mayne. Man just chill out and eat some chicken.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm done with your bitch ass. keep running around the site talkin shit homie, all you doing is boosting us up  

damn, and to think Nimster and Big Rich told us congrats on getting bigger and stronger compared to you trynna sneak diss us, who should we take more serious :ugh:

Majestics or Royal Kings 

Oh thats right, 30 years and countless awards versus 3 years and no awards, we'll stick with the props we get from the Majestics homie


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 28 2006, 08:13 AM~4943752
> *1 more thing, i wasnt talking shit i just asked a Q
> *


here's a question then ****. why did you get put out your last 3 clubs?


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 28 2006, 08:26 AM~4943772
> *well how am i talking shit ***** , and you are suppose to be leader of your club and you don't even got a ride inless you did pick up that cutty.  but still and just dont go asking people to join your club.
> 
> And how am i being a pussy, i only asked a Q and then you blow the fuck up mayne.  Man just chill out and eat some chicken.
> *


can we see pics of your ride? dont try posting the blue Monte cuz we know you got rid of the shit. Yeah I remember you from when you were a member


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 28 2006, 09:03 AM~4943858
> *here's a question then ****. why did you get put out your last 3 clubs?
> *


I know he was put out of Lethal Lowz and Semper Fi, is there something you know that I dont :dunno:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg+Feb 28 2006, 08:31 AM~4943781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he tried getting a chapter of Enchanted Dreams but the head ***** saw his fucked up attitude and wouldnt let him in


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

http://www.cpixel.com/searchp.asp?person=cRaZy_LaTinA69&rv=1


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Feb 28 2006, 12:55 PM~4945253
> *http://www.cpixel.com/searchp.asp?person=cRaZy_LaTinA69&rv=1
> *


AYE YAY YAY, SolitoS always with the nice chicanitas :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 28 2006, 12:52 PM~4945212
> *fuck that bitch *****. Big ups to Majestics and Uce for the love, Lux fam too :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck it homie. just kinda sad we picked him up when Lethal Lowz dropped his ass and this is the thanks we get for taking him in. fuck it though. We're bigger and stronger now, and that's all that matters :thumbsup:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Feb 28 2006, 12:01 PM~4945307
> *AYE YAY YAY, SolitoS always with the nice chicanitas :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by solitoscarclub_@Feb 28 2006, 01:24 PM~4945545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

ahhahaha you bitch ****** are funny. one i got out of leathal lowz, and 2 i didnt want to be in some club with some child melaster trying to hit on 16 yr old bitches, and he dont even got a ride. i got 2 rides thank you.. so fuck ya'll and get some real rides bitch ******


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 28 2006, 02:59 PM~4946361
> *ahhahaha you bitch ****** are funny.  one i got out of leathal lowz, and 2 i didnt want to be in some club with some child melaster trying to hit on 16 yr old bitches, and he dont even got a ride.  i got 2 rides thank you.. so fuck ya'll and get some real rides bitch ******
> *


coming from a ****** like you, that means so little. now if someone like, ohh lets say KITA said that, it would have some weight to it. But some guy that claims to be a crip, you're a joke homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok yall can quit talkin all this shit,the current owner of the cutlass took those pics,and thats that,any questions,eat shit im too fuckin tired to deal with all this.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2006, 03:47 PM~4946697
> *ok yall can quit talkin all this shit,the current owner of the cutlass took those pics,and thats that,any questions,eat shit im too fuckin tired to deal with all this.
> *


:thumbsup:

dont trip on him homie. fake thugs need somewhere to bang. since he'll easily get mopped up on the streets, he needs to do it here where he has the protection of his keyboard


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@Feb 28 2006, 02:59 PM~4946361
> *ahhahaha you bitch ****** are funny.  one i got out of leathal lowz, and 2 i didnt want to be in some club with some child melaster trying to hit on 16 yr old bitches, and he dont even got a ride.  i got 2 rides thank you.. so fuck ya'll and get some real rides bitch ******
> *


you're not even worth the time it would take to type any sort of response homie. fuck it, go tend to your Royal Queens C.C. and stop bothering our club. your club must suck if you're sitting here worrying about us :uh:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 28 2006, 03:47 PM~4946697
> *ok yall can quit talkin all this shit,the current owner of the cutlass took those pics,and thats that,any questions,eat shit im too fuckin tired to deal with all this.
> *


check your PM's homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Feb 28 2006, 04:11 PM~4946908
> *check your PM's homie
> *


yeah what he said :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

yall boys are a :biggrin: ctin a fool in this bitch


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 1 2006, 01:10 AM~4950369
> *yall boys are a :biggrin: ctin a fool in this bitch
> *


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah i just aint in the mood to deal with a bunch of bickerin like a bunch of kids,and you must mean on semper hustla.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 1 2006, 03:39 AM~4951232
> *nah i just aint in the mood to deal with a bunch of bickerin like a bunch of kids,and you must mean on semper hustla.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 1 2006, 01:10 AM~4950369
> *yall boys are a :biggrin: ctin a fool in this bitch
> *


just dont like fake bangers comin in here swearin they aint concerned with us, but always in our thread. Like B said, Majestics gave us props on how we run our shit, and last I checked they were on the verge of winning Club Of The Year. Who opinion you think carries more weight to it  

Majestics & LuxuriouS :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 1 2006, 08:19 AM~4951606
> *just dont like fake bangers comin in here swearin they aint concerned with us, but always in our thread. Like B said, Majestics gave us props on how we run our shit, and last I checked they were on the verge of winning Club Of The Year. Who opinion you think carries more weight to it
> 
> Majestics & LuxuriouS :thumbsup:
> *


not even a concern homeboy, just keep focusing on the positive ones


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 1 2006, 06:19 AM~4951606
> *just dont like fake bangers comin in here swearin they aint concerned with us, but always in our thread. Like B said, Majestics gave us props on how we run our shit, and last I checked they were on the verge of winning Club Of The Year. Who opinion you think carries more weight to it
> 
> Majestics & LuxuriouS :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 1 2006, 12:59 PM~4952923
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wassup Wally, how's shit out in L.A. :wave:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 1 2006, 12:59 PM~4952923
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 1 2006, 11:01 AM~4952939
> *wassup Wally, how's shit out in L.A. :wave:
> *


 Dammm...they been shooting at the spots...shits crazy....but still gona ride to the wheels fall off.......yea same old same old...ooh raw!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 1 2006, 05:14 PM~4955002
> *Dammm...they been shooting at the spots...shits crazy....but still gona ride to the wheels fall off.......yea same old same old...ooh raw!
> *


keep it gangsta homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

You guys keep on doing your thang and don't pay attention to the haters...The more they talk, the more you grow...  :biggrin:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 1 2006, 09:38 PM~4956593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 1 2006, 04:16 PM~4954530
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 1 2006, 09:38 PM~4956593
> *You guys keep on doing your thang and don't pay attention to the haters...The more they talk, the more you grow...   :biggrin:
> *


we love haters. the more they open their mouths, the more we grow. hell, we should give them recruiting bonuses just for getting us more members :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 2 2006, 12:18 AM~4957465
> *:thumbsup:
> *


:wave: wassup homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 2 2006, 05:03 AM~4958506
> *we love haters. the more they open their mouths, the more we grow. hell, we should give them recruiting bonuses just for getting us more members :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 06:03 AM~4958586
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 2 2006, 04:03 AM~4958506
> *we love haters. the more they open their mouths, the more we grow. hell, we should give them recruiting bonuses just for getting us more members :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 1 2006, 06:16 PM~4956041
> *keep it gangsta homie
> *


 at the moment.....times two! :cheesy:


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 1 2006, 02:16 PM~4954530
> *:wave:
> *


...ass critic......all that corn and shiZ out there...DAMMM!!!...bet sum big boo-teas out there...
:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 2 2006, 09:34 AM~4958939-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

WHOS CAPRICE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that is the nw region v.p's car,mines is in here too look in my signature,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 2 2006, 05:22 PM~4961970
> *WHOS CAPRICE
> *


Alex's. he just got another member with a 90 Fleetwood and a 65 Chevy pickup :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for my bro Devil Dawg... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

do yall thang


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Mar 2 2006, 11:44 PM~4964512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the love bro :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 08:56 PM~4964596
> *thanks for the love bro :biggrin:
> *


anytime dog.......


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 12:01 AM~4964636
> *anytime dog.......
> *


you going to Portland?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

even i am,but the olds aint gettin showed,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

idiota :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 2 2006, 09:05 PM~4964662
> *you going to Portland?
> *


yeah not sure if i'm showing but i will be there.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 09:33 PM~4964867
> *even i am,but the olds aint gettin showed,
> *


shut up smurf................................... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 12:55 AM~4965089
> *yeah not sure if i'm showing but i will be there.
> *


I'm not gonna make the Phoenix show due to all the drama surrounding it but Portland might be on the list


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yall know that im the king smurf.


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 09:58 PM~4965123
> *yall know that im the king smurf.
> *


lol. yea u tha king smurf


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i will have to see how this custody battle plays out. that's where all my funds are. priorities bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its all good man i aint stressin ill still see you around.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 12:59 AM~4965134
> *i will have to see how this custody battle plays out. that's where all my funds are. priorities bro
> *


damn bro sorry to hear that. no kids for me until I'm dead is my motto


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i cant have kids and thats a good thing.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yup. it will be good to meet yall guys. kevin you are first on my list to meet you short fucker! :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you know im short so what,but i kinda feel honored.


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:02 PM~4965171
> *you know im short so what,but i kinda feel honored.
> *


helz yea...itz an homor 2 b short :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:02 PM~4965171
> *you know im short so what,but i kinda feel honored.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah jacky would know she has to sit on my shoulders to see in the windows,thats ok she still cool with me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 01:02 AM~4965167
> *yup. it will be good to meet yall guys. kevin you are first on my list to meet you short fucker!  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:05 PM~4965203
> *yeah jacky would know she has to sit on my shoulders to see in the windows,thats ok she still cool with me.
> *


ey ey ey....dont clown on me cuz i needs an unbrella


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry we have a short section in the club,but i aint bringin a booster seat for you in the olds,


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

_______________You must be this tall to post
l
l
l______kevin you are here
l
l
l
l
l

a couple of more feet and you can talk shit!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oohhh ouch thats funny,but then again i met the height limit to hit a switch though.


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:08 PM~4965242
> *dont worry we have a short section in the club,but i aint bringin a booster seat for you in the olds,
> *


ohh aightz...i was gettin kinda worried there....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 01:11 AM~4965274
> *_______________You must be this tall to post
> l
> l
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok thats gettin old now


----------



## chicana (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 2 2006, 10:11 PM~4965274
> *_______________You must be this tall to post
> l
> l
> ...


yea kevin!  :tongue: 
shytz....im shorter than u kevin....itz ok im the exception 2 tha rule :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Semper Fi

yall keep it real and true. but it's time to be UNPREDICATBLE :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im the unpredictable one.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 2 2006, 10:17 PM~4965342
> *im the unpredictable one.
> *


listen to the song by Jamie Fox fool........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i figured that much man,i just turned it off befor you said that.


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

HEY 'CHICANA'' ''ME N YOU'' LETS ................. :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 3 2006, 01:50 AM~4965632
> *HEY 'CHICANA''  ''ME N YOU'' LETS ................. :0
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Mar 2 2006, 11:33 AM~4959511
> *...ass critic......all that corn and shiZ out there...DAMMM!!!...bet sum big boo-teas out there...
> :wave:
> *


hizzle yizzle


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicana_@Mar 3 2006, 01:03 AM~4965180
> *helz yea...itz an homor 2 b short :biggrin:
> *


short is one thing, but bite size is another


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicana_@Mar 3 2006, 01:14 AM~4965305
> *yea kevin!   :tongue:
> shytz....im shorter than u kevin....itz ok im the exception 2 tha rule :biggrin:
> *


only because youre adorable :cheesy:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2006, 01:14 AM~4965307
> *Semper Fi
> 
> yall keep it real and true. but it's time to be UNPREDICATBLE  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 3 2006, 01:50 AM~4965632
> *HEY 'CHICANA''  ''ME N YOU'' LETS ................. :0
> *


you must be lookin for an ass whoopin homie :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey D I like the new sig :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $200.00 Ca
Double Pump Hop $200.00 Ca
Radical Hop $200.00 Ca


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME***​


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 07:13 AM~4966508
> ***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
> **ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**
> RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
> ...


Do a picnic in New York and I'm down... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 3 2006, 08:16 AM~4966517
> *Do a picnic in New York and I'm down... :biggrin:
> *


the thought has crossed my mind. since you're closest to New York, lets do a picnic like what Majestics and Individuals did for 2007


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

next time someone talks about chicana that way gets :twak: about 50 times, with a steel bat,and sounds like i only have a lil bit to arrange left for the picnic or do i.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

FOR BRANDON AND SEMPER-FI


> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 05:13 AM~4966508
> ***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
> **ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**
> RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
> ...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Mar 3 2006, 03:31 PM~4969280
> *FOR BRANDON AND SEMPER-FI
> *


whats the password?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

John from Medford, Oregon :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that caddy has semper fi writtin all over it.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

clean as fuck :thumbsup:


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 3 2006, 01:02 PM~4968996
> *next time someone talks about chicana that way gets :twak: about 50 times, with a steel bat,and sounds like i only have a lil bit to arrange left for the picnic or do i.
> *


 :uh: A ''BAT'' :uh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmm those dont scare me,if you came here to start shit wrong place man,take it somewhere else.chicana is a very close friend of mine and i may pick on her once in a while thats due to the fact that its me n her havin fun,you can just eat chode.


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 4 2006, 12:38 AM~4973748
> *hmm those dont scare me,if you came here to start shit wrong place man,take it somewhere else.chicana is a very close friend of mine and i may pick on her once in a while thats due to the fact that its me n her havin fun,you can just eat chode.
> *


I JUST WANT TO BONE HER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry you aint the only one,but shes off limits till shes of age.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what he said


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 07:57 AM~4966479
> *hey D I like the new sig :thumbsup:
> *


show the haters whats up


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 06:24 PM~4970880
> *John from Medford, Oregon :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice ride, hope we pull more out the midwest :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 3 2006, 10:10 PM~4972206
> *:uh: A ''BAT'' :uh:
> *


dude take that bullshit somewhere else homie :angry:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 3 2006, 08:13 AM~4966508
> ***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
> **ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**
> RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
> ...


thas right :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 4 2006, 08:30 AM~4974380
> *nice ride, hope we pull more out the midwest :biggrin:
> *


someone needs a geography lesson :uh:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 4 2006, 09:04 AM~4974426
> *someone needs a geography lesson :uh:
> *


northmidwest :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 4 2006, 04:31 PM~4975926
> *northmidwest :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


wow, I thought Tyler was my dumbest member :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how about adding a chapter here in 29 palms ca?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 07:18 PM~4976549
> *how about adding a chapter here in 29 palms ca?
> *


how about starting a chapter out there in 29 stumps :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah boi, them stumps are lonely


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 07:39 PM~4976682
> *yeah boi, them stumps are lonely
> *


nice ride  

got a pic of the other guy ride?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah. i gotta get some pics of the trunk up on the net


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn, who does this belong to :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

1985 cutlass supreme brougham
13" daytons (real daytons)
4 prohopper gforce pumps
8 batteries ( 2 banks of 48 v) whitch i am converting to just 4 batts.
2 tone mint green paint
all clean undercarraige 
fresh engine compartment
electric cooling fan
lays frame in front with a scrapeblock on the belly
coil under and 14's in the rear


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

someone on the progopper web site lol. i just liked the pic


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:03 PM~4976842
> *1985 cutlass supreme brougham
> 13" daytons (real daytons)
> 4 prohopper gforce pumps
> ...


I tell you what. you get your homie to go with you and I will grant you the 29 Stumps chapter


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what do you mean? ill write him a letter but im pretty sure hed be down.

he doesnt come back from iraq till september


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:09 PM~4976889
> *what do you mean? ill write him a letter but im pretty sure hed be down.
> 
> he doesnt come back from iraq till september
> *


who did he deploy with? our VP is there now and he aint coming back til September too :cheesy: 

if you're sure he's down, then it's easier. Just write him and let him know we love his ride


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh yeah my old room mate from LAV PLT has a late 90's s10 pickup truck all white tonneau cover on 22's with bags lays frame real nice. but hes in iraq now too...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 4 2006, 08:13 PM~4976925
> *who did he deploy with? our VP is there now and he aint coming back til September too :cheesy:
> 
> if you're sure he's down, then it's easier. Just write him and let him know we love his ride
> *



hes is deployed with 3rd lar alpha and charlie lav plt bn maint and mt all just left


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:13 PM~4976928
> *oh yeah my old room mate from LAV PLT has a late 90's s10 pickup truck all white tonneau cover on 22's with bags lays frame real nice. but hes in iraq now too...
> *


IS THE ENTIRE MARINE CORPS IN IRAQ :dunno:

oh well, I'll be back over there soon hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:15 PM~4976942
> *hes is deployed with 3rd lar  alpha and charlie lav plt bn maint and mt all just left
> *


I forgot who David is attached to, but he's Motor T as well

damn, all the Motor T Marines in one club, go figure :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i forgot they have computer centers n shit now. so i emailed him. when he hits me back ill let you know fo sho


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:20 PM~4976975
> *i forgot they have computer centers n shit now. so i emailed him. when he hits me back ill let you know fo sho
> *


welcome to the club homie :thumbsup:

send me an email so I have the address

[email protected]


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 4 2006, 08:16 PM~4976953
> *I forgot who David is attached to, but he's Motor T as well
> 
> damn, all the Motor T Marines in one club, go figure :biggrin:
> *



who better to be in a club but motor t? im a 31 and my homie randy is a 33. i should have been a 36 but i got hurt really bad and am pending a medical discharge


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you have email


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:21 PM~4976990
> *who better to be in a club but motor t? im a 31 and my homie randy is a 33. i should have been a 36 but i got hurt really bad and am pending a medical discharge
> *


36 is wrecker right? I'm a 31 that hate 33's


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

everyone hates 33's thats why theyre mos is closed out! lmfao yeah wrecker lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:42 PM~4977113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you say his name was again?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

randy dale


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats randy on the left

and me on the bottom


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm jealous :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

jealous?

got any good snaps of ya whip?

by the way im originally from hartford, connecticut
and randy is from daphne alabama


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:50 PM~4977154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u gotta pic of the damage :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:52 PM~4977170
> *jealous?
> 
> got any good snaps of ya whip?
> ...


look back a few pages, I just picked up an 81 Cutty in Seattle :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damage?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:53 PM~4977180
> *damage?
> *


the back of the Cutty


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah but not online. the d/s tail light lense got knowked out the trunk lid got dented and the plastic part of the bumper (between the bumper and trunklid) got a hole punched in it and the paint chipped off. ill post pics asap


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wasnt his fault tho. the car was posted up slammed on the deck and someone backed into him when he wasnt there. but he admitted to it out of respect and fear of an asswhooping and his insurance is gonna take care of it soon i hope its hard to take care of a car woth out POA in your hands


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:57 PM~4977204
> *yeah but not online. the d/s tail light lense got knowked out the trunk lid got dented and the plastic part of the bumper (between the bumper and trunklid) got a hole punched in it and the paint chipped off. ill post pics asap
> *


damn. doesnt sound too major, shouldnt be too hard to fix :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nah. paint is gonna be the biggest issue cuz i dont know who mfg'd the color or who layed it. plus the car is 2 tone also


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:58 PM~4977219
> *wasnt his fault tho. the car was posted up slammed on the deck and someone backed into him when he wasnt there. but he admitted to it out of respect and fear of an asswhooping and his insurance is gonna take care of it soon i hope its hard to take care of a car woth out POA in your hands
> *


do like we did when I went over, just say its yours, sign the title and when he gets back sign it back over


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my old switchbox i put in randys car. and i took his 15 switch panel. which i need to get a pic of


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im out, i dont wanna pay to use this stupid computer anymore peace and chicken grease


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

peace homie. welcome to the club :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ok im back with my word and some pics!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ok here we go


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

more


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

moree


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

more still


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

caddy setup shes been goot to me for almost 3 years straight with only minor problems

3 cce pumps 4 batts 8's in the back 11 to the front

14's in the back with a chain bridge and 8inch torpedoes in the front

randys car had super 16 pumpheads all around and baby adel dumps


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

and finally some pics of bryan levesques radical dancer he was the 1999 world champion at the vegas supershow and is the reason w3hy i have switches on my caddy


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

these pics were from like 3 years ago at the magnetic minis car show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

welcome,nice rides,sorry about the damage,i thought i was lookin at my old 4x4 in the background of that picture with the dancer,no pics,now i wonder what region that would be considered,im the nw region pres,.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin he falls under your jurisdiction until we build something stronger along the southwest. Utah also falls under you too uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok then,sweet,:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so does that make me the west coast region pres. instead?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Temporarily, but Tony will be your VP until he can get more experience under his belt


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg+Mar 4 2006, 07:56 PM~4976793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welcome to the club big homie


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 08:42 PM~4977113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 4 2006, 09:50 PM~4977473
> *moree
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

like I said, welcome homie


----------



## Texas Jim (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 5 2006, 08:14 AM~4979516
> *welcome to the club big homie
> *



Nice Caddy, Homie! I was at Ft. Bragg, NC (82nd. Airborne Div.) in the mid-1970's and would meet up with the Marines from Camp Lejune on my way home to NYC, either on the train, bus or when us or some of the Marines would hitch-hike up for the weekends. We always gave each-other rides and turned up many drinks together, a strong bunch of GAME MF's they were. I'm setting up an '82 fleetwood now w/ Pro-Hopper Pro-comp kit and accumulators. I was turned on to "Lowriders" when at Ft. Bragg by some Locos from LA, Calif. I had a '47 Plymouth coupe deluxe, a '62 Impala and a '69 Impala custom during the time I was there. My Caddy is going to be "old-school", similar to the dropped "lowriders" those guys drove over from LA back then.

ALWAYS, "MY HAT IS OFF" to the marines, for being great guys back then and doing a "hell of a job" now. Everybody appreciates what you guys are about! "Good Luck" in all you do!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Mar 5 2006, 10:40 AM~4979662
> *Nice Caddy, Homie!  I was at Ft. Bragg, NC (82nd. Airborne Div.) in the mid-1970's and would meet up with the Marines from Camp Lejune on my way home to NYC, either on the train, bus or when us or some of the Marines would hitch-hike up for the weekends.  We always gave each-other rides and turned up many drinks together, a strong bunch of GAME MF's they were.  I'm setting up an '82 fleetwood now w/ Pro-Hopper Pro-comp kit and accumulators.  I was turned on to "Lowriders" when at Ft. Bragg by some Locos from LA, Calif.  I had a '47 Plymouth coupe deluxe, a '62 Impala and a '69 Impala custom during the time I was there.  My Caddy is going to be "old-school", similar to the dropped "lowriders" those guys drove over from LA back then.
> 
> ALWAYS, "MY HAT IS OFF" to the marines, for being great guys back then and doing a "hell of a job" now.  Everybody appreciates what you guys are about!  "Good Luck" in all you do!!!
> *


hats off to you too homie. come check us out in August at the picnic


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Jim_@Mar 5 2006, 10:40 AM~4979662
> *Nice Caddy, Homie!  I was at Ft. Bragg, NC (82nd. Airborne Div.) in the mid-1970's and would meet up with the Marines from Camp Lejune on my way home to NYC, either on the train, bus or when us or some of the Marines would hitch-hike up for the weekends.  We always gave each-other rides and turned up many drinks together, a strong bunch of GAME MF's they were.  I'm setting up an '82 fleetwood now w/ Pro-Hopper Pro-comp kit and accumulators.  I was turned on to "Lowriders" when at Ft. Bragg by some Locos from LA, Calif.  I had a '47 Plymouth coupe deluxe, a '62 Impala and a '69 Impala custom during the time I was there.  My Caddy is going to be "old-school", similar to the dropped "lowriders" those guys drove over from LA back then.
> 
> ALWAYS, "MY HAT IS OFF" to the marines, for being great guys back then and doing a "hell of a job" now.  Everybody appreciates what you guys are about!  "Good Luck" in all you do!!!
> *


thanks for the love homie. comments like that is the reason we keep saying fuck the haters and keep going :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 5 2006, 01:34 PM~4980349
> *thanks for the love homie. comments like that is the reason we keep saying fuck the haters and keep going :thumbsup:
> *


I'mma jack your sig homie, you aint rockin it right :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what's up crazy fuckers... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats up my favorite BBC watchin buddy :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 02:01 PM~4980787
> *whats up my favorite BBC watchin buddy :biggrin:
> *


BBC is in England you goof...I l;ive in Canada and up here, the equivalent of the BBC is the CBC... :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2006, 03:24 PM~4980908
> *BBC is in England you goof...I l;ive in Canada and up here, the equivalent of the BBC is the CBC... :biggrin:
> *


that bullshit sucks too

NBC & ABC :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave: wassup streetsupraz


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Whatz up USMC_DevilDawg u caught me. LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 02:51 PM~4981021
> *that bullshit sucks too
> 
> NBC & ABC :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2006, 07:44 PM~4982117
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup big homie,nice to see you stoppin in to visit,and i thought alex was the v.p. or is that the nw region and tony is the v.p of the southwest region,you confusin me again and that aint good.


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey vengence check this out. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll put it in email form


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 6 2006, 12:34 AM~4983902
> *Hey vengence check this out.    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 02:51 PM~4980730
> *I'mma jack your sig homie, you aint rockin it right :biggrin:
> *


damn, why you wanna stick me for my siggy


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 6 2006, 06:17 AM~4984830
> *damn, why you wanna stick me for my siggy
> *


you aint rockin it right puto :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 5 2006, 11:06 AM~4979716
> *hats off to you too homie. come check us out in August at the picnic
> *



what day in august? my 21st is on the 9th, and i might be taking leave around then any way. holler at me lemme know what up!

thanks for the love everybody! i try to keep it real all day long. i been peepin out alotta rides here as soon as i get my camera back ill have a ton more pics. its a photographer thing. if i dont get out on a medical in makin a LAT move to Combat Camera man
:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 6 2006, 02:34 PM~4987114
> *what day in august? my 21st is on the 9th, and i might be taking leave around then any way. holler at me lemme know what up!
> 
> thanks for the love everybody! i try to keep it real all day long. i been peepin out alotta rides here as soon as i get my camera back ill have a ton more pics. its a photographer thing. if i dont get out on a medical in makin a LAT move to Combat Camera man
> ...


August 12th in Olympia Washington. I might have found someone for your photoshoot homie  

I'll get at you in an email


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill pull a private photoshoot with her :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

i bet you would ditchmaster :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

GOD DAMN!!!! 
<~~~~~single!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you guys trip me out :roflmao:


----------



## TXBROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 6 2006, 01:56 PM~4987706
> *August 12th in Olympia Washington. I might have found someone for your photoshoot homie
> 
> I'll get at you in an email
> *


I WANT TO PUT MY PEE PEE IN HER BUTT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2006, 03:19 AM~4992407
> *I WANT TO PUT  MY PEE PEE IN HER BUTT
> *


exact reason why newbies cant access the Off Topic


----------



## TXBROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 01:30 AM~4992429
> *exact reason why newbies cant access the Off Topic
> *


 :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2006, 03:34 AM~4992438
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## TXBROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2006)

:0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2006, 03:38 AM~4992448
> *:0
> *


what part of Texas you in?


----------



## TXBROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 01:38 AM~4992451
> *what part of Texas you in?
> *


 DEL RIO  BUT IM USUALLY IN SAN ANTONIO


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2006, 03:40 AM~4992456
> *DEL RIO   BUT IM USUALLY IN SAN ANTONIO
> *


any riders down in Del Rio?


----------



## TXBROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 01:42 AM~4992460
> *any riders down in Del Rio?
> *


  YEA,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TXBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2006, 03:46 AM~4992467
> * YEA,
> *


 :angry:


----------



## TXBROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2006)

TURN THAT FROWN UPSIDE DOWN


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

try posting a custom avatar :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

new pic of David, being his silly self :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 6 2006, 03:56 PM~4987706
> *August 12th in Olympia Washington. I might have found someone for your photoshoot homie
> 
> I'll get at you in an email
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 08:31 AM~4992876
> *:0  :0
> *


THAT BITCH GOT SOME EYE PILLOWS :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 7 2006, 02:37 PM~4994806
> *THAT BITCH GOT SOME EYE PILLOWS :0
> *


and 6 babies :ugh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall,street supraz whassup man hit me up sometime.i see you in here.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whos the chick in the bathroom ill play with her,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

if I told you I'd have to kill you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 7 2006, 06:20 PM~4996516
> *ttt
> *


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 08:40 PM~4997325
> *
> *


milk bladders :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

human pillows. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sick freaks


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 7 2006, 02:21 PM~4995145
> *whassup yall,street supraz whassup man hit me up sometime.i see you in here.
> *


I did didnt u see the pic of my eye posted up?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man you musta got your ass handed to you :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wheres the topless pics? :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Mar 8 2006, 05:30 PM~5003640
> *wheres the topless pics? :biggrin:
> *


I was gonna ask you to post those :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@Mar 8 2006, 01:31 AM~4999758
> *I did didnt u see the pic of my eye posted up?
> *


i saw that pic someone got smashed on,
and thats not street trust me hes got hair.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

street is one of my best friends outside of here man.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah I know homie :twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

no wonder you have so many posts its all your smily face posts your a whore b


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

:biggrin: TTT 4 MY BLACK *****.!!!! POWER TO THE PPL DEVIL DAWG.... :roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz+Mar 9 2006, 02:06 AM~5007289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## mudsniper (Jun 22, 2005)

whats up semper fi c.c. from a fellow jarhead (0321) & untouchable c.c lansing mi,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup man,nice to hear from more jar heads,:biggrin: i aint even a marine and im known as one,then again thats a different story.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mudsniper_@Mar 9 2006, 03:59 PM~5010896
> *whats up semper fi c.c. from a fellow jarhead (0321) & untouchable c.c lansing mi,
> *


OOORAH :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

IM NOT A MARINE, BUT I WATCHED ALOT OF ''NAM'' MOVIES, SO ID SAY THAT PRETTY MUCH MAKES ME A MARINE!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok whatever.


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg+Mar 8 2006, 06:28 AM~5000151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is me my first black eye ever lol.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool man, have fun with it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i was lookin at the boxing pic,damn you got a good mouser on that one,street is big enough that ppl would wanna scrap with him,he looks like a street scrapper,nice avatar homie i know that pic is from the shop with jesses bomb,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup b


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup K


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin what did you tell Robin about me :dunno:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 8 2006, 12:46 PM~5001687
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'd love to hit that hard :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 11 2006, 03:40 AM~5024495
> *Kevin what did you tell Robin about me :dunno:
> *


hmmm i wonder if i should tell you.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 11 2006, 09:50 AM~5024889
> *hmmm i wonder if i should tell you.
> *


dammit Kevin :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

when new members attack :ugh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup foolios


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Mar 12 2006, 12:52 PM~5031534
> *sup foolios
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 11 2006, 10:23 AM~5025447
> *dammit Kevin :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nothin bad just givin ya props and being nice,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2006, 10:37 PM~5036020
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  nothin bad just givin ya props and being nice,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

:wave: USMC_DevilDawg


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup mayn,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

**Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Double Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Radical Hop $200.00 Ca$h


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 713-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME**​


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know who that is,:biggrin: you better bring her to the picnic.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what i was thinkin


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

dont forget to take pics so i can see whats up :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

oh ill be takin pics of the picnic alright.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

cool bra :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

why do I feel lost in my own topic :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

shit happens when you party naked!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 15 2006, 12:25 AM~5050681
> *shit happens when you party naked!
> *


shit seems to happen to me too damn much


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 8 2006, 08:57 AM~5000322
> *:0  :0
> *



.........you know your a real lowrider when you have nothing better to do in the motor pool but take pictures of your cars. even PM isnt as important :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 7 2006, 09:36 AM~4993088
> *new pic of David, being his silly self :biggrin:
> *


i havent worn my pickel suit nor have i have my sleeves rolled up in over a year


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 15 2006, 12:29 AM~5050711
> *i havent worn my pickel suit nor have i have my sleeves rolled up in over a year
> *


damn bro, I still wear mine just to feel important :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TXBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2006, 03:55 AM~4992482
> *TURN THAT FROWN UPSIDE DOWN
> *



i saw that fight, they couldnt even see his eyes when they tried to pull it open. lol what a loser!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

much love!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 15 2006, 12:30 AM~5050725
> *damn bro, I still wear mine just to feel important :biggrin:
> *



were not allowed to wear our greens and its a sleeves down year round here at the dry 29 :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn bro, that sleeves down deal kills me when its 80 degrees in the middle of December


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah last summer here it was 120 and i had sleeves down. this year im going boots and utes its just too fucking hot.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I gotta get my ass back in the service :tears:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 04:49 AM~5051704
> *DD, I got your number now.
> 
> hah, I was gonna pm you for it, but, I guess I didnt have to. you didnt tell me what to bring ---- so, I guess all im bringing is the coke and mountain dew?
> ...


talk to vengence, he'll be able to give you a better idea, and call responsibly homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

you homies are getting out there..... Great
:thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 15 2006, 07:27 AM~5051902
> *you homies are getting out there..... Great
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin: 

why do you look familiar


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 08:08 AM~5051957
> *call responsibly, huh?
> so, that rules out
> a) threatening messages
> ...


you call after 10pm my time and you're a dead mayate :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 08:18 AM~5051988
> *fo sure. same as it is at my house.... even on my cell(well, cell is on till 11pm). so no worries. I only phone other people after 10pm if I know they arent doing anything. I'll probably give you guys a call when it gets closer to the date --- or if im ever in the area.
> btw, are some of you SFCC going to that STRONG show in Langley BC?
> I was planning on heading to that -- May 6th. checkin shit out.
> ...


Kevin and Junior might go, I know they are going to Chehalis


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 08:29 AM~5052021
> *i'll have to give Kevin a call then, dont think ive met Junior, yet.
> 
> all I know is Tyler, you, and Kev.
> ...


dont forget Pimp On Tuesday

and if you go to Vegas, you will meet David


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 09:14 AM~5052154
> *ooh, right right. so, Junior is Pimp On Tuesday?
> *


Junior is Underageimp

Corey is Pimp On Tuesday


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 14 2006, 11:34 AM~5045547
> ***Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
> **ALL CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**
> RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
> ...


thats whats up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 08:18 AM~5051988
> *fo sure. same as it is at my house.... even on my cell(well, cell is on till 11pm). so no worries. I only phone other people after 10pm if I know they arent doing anything. I'll probably give you guys a call when it gets closer to the date --- or if im ever in the area.
> btw, are some of you SFCC going to that STRONG show in Langley BC?
> I was planning on heading to that -- May 6th. checkin shit out.
> ...


so when you joining :ugh:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Mar 15 2006, 12:28 AM~5050705
> *.........you know your a real lowrider when you have nothing better to do in the motor pool but take pictures of your cars. even PM isnt as important  :biggrin:
> *


go to Yuma for Desert Talon, that shit sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 15 2006, 07:27 AM~5051902
> *you homies are getting out there..... Great
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, nice bong :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Mar 15 2006, 07:56 AM~5052306
> *thanks homie, nice bong :biggrin:
> *



Thank great hookah pipe.... smokes great
:biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 02:21 PM~5053732
> *once i get my car on the road.   :biggrin:
> till then, i'll just show up to some of the events and shit with a good attitude. :cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Mar 15 2006, 06:29 AM~5052021
> *i'll have to give Kevin a call then, dont think ive met Junior, yet.
> 
> all I know is Tyler, you, and Kev.
> ...


my cell is on 24/7 kinda like my work schedule even when im off work :angry:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

Whats up fuckers?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

My bro David is still in Iraq and fighting for our country. I sent you all an address in which he could be reached at. Well here is a better and easier (AND FREE) way to just write him without wasting a stamp. 

https://www.motomail.us/login.cfm?CFID=8543...FTOKEN=77074742 

Just sign up at that site and use the address at the bottom of the page, and that's it. His unit will print it out and give it to him at his next mail call. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. 

LCpl David Felipe Gutierrez 
MWSS 274 DET A 
Unit 78107 
FPO AE 09502-8107


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Mar 17 2006, 02:44 AM~5065961
> *My bro David is still in Iraq and fighting for our country. I sent you all an address in which he could be reached at. Well here is a better and easier (AND FREE) way to just write him without wasting a stamp.
> 
> https://www.motomail.us/login.cfm?CFID=8543...FTOKEN=77074742
> ...



setup and sent a letter,this way i can send a letter without confusin him. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you'll still confuse him, so it dont matter, LOL!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as usual/.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Just sayin what's up. Just to tell the homies what's up, car's getting more work done in april. All frame work, but ill post pics up after that. peace


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup man,good to hear of progress,any progress is good progress.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Mar 17 2006, 03:41 PM~5068722
> *Just sayin what's up.  Just to tell the homies what's up, car's getting more work done in april.  All frame work, but ill post pics up after that.  peace
> *


jolly fucker :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

fuckin brandon. :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP PEEPS HAVE ANY OF YOU GUYS BEEN TO FORT BENNING??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

not me.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey b dog... u get that money order yet? holla holla holla


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

brandon is on the road homie,so you would have to get in touch with me or hustla till hes back,sorry for any confusion.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i didnt know that lol i blew his mail box and myspace up lmao. i had no idea. i sent my club dues a lil while back and was wonderin if he got em yet. LMK

tony t

U.S.M.C


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whenever he calls me again ill let him know you were curious,dont worry im on there too so you aint the only one,plus on myspace,name should look familiar.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

QUOTE(USMC_DevilDawg @ Mar 17 2006, 02:44 AM) 
My bro David is still in Iraq and fighting for our country. I sent you all an address in which he could be reached at. Well here is a better and easier (AND FREE) way to just write him without wasting a stamp. 

https://www.motomail.us/login.cfm?CFID=8543...FTOKEN=77074742 

Just sign up at that site and use the address at the bottom of the page, and that's it. His unit will print it out and give it to him at his next mail call. Please keep him in your thoughts and prayers. 

LCpl David Felipe Gutierrez 
MWSS 274 DET A 
Unit 78107 
FPO AE 09502-8107




setup and sent a letter,this way i can send a letter without confusin him. 


> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 17 2006, 12:26 PM~5068342
> *setup and sent a letter,this way i can send a letter without confusin him. :biggrin:
> *


I sent your Bro Motto mail


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanx homie.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Apr 4 2006, 01:41 AM~5175438
> *QUOTE(USMC_DevilDawg @ Mar 17 2006, 02:44 AM)
> My bro David is still in Iraq and fighting for our country. I sent you all an address in which he could be reached at. Well here is a better and easier (AND FREE) way to just write him without wasting a stamp.
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup everyone I'm back for like a whole 15 minutes. Tyler Hodges is acting VP until David gets back, then Kevin, then Alex, then Corey, then Junior, and the list goes downhill from there


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ya know


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

CHEA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so as yall know im still runnin the west coast division of the car club.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool beans bro


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

rock on. the deuce 9 5-0 is hatin on me over here pulling me over for bull shit. tellin me that my tag light is out n shit and it works fine...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn sorry to hear about your luck man.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah, im going to have to be whippin the hog around some more because i really dont want my car impounded because i wont show some rookie cop whats in my trunk. plus theres a few lowlows trying to come up and do theyre thing soon and i dont wanna ruin it for them. racial profiling is a bitch man. everywhere i go people stare at me and even from homies out here that i befrieneded they thought when i rolled up i was some mexican gangster. but the truth is im just a italian kid from Connecticut who loves to hit switches.... 
i cant wait to get a plaque though a low low aint complete without a plaque


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

true that,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Tony


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

aight yall we need to get a pic of some of the semper fi cars together for a certain photo for myspace


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

try the website dummy


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you big dummy! Fred G Sanford, and the G is for " goin places "


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey vengence. do i get a password for the club busniess section? oh yeah and i sent an email to randy homeboy is prolly in ramadi now, or somewhere gay like that.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hit me up for a password,and cool on the email.


brandon i was talkin about a group picture man.not individual cars...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dont know if i can make the drive to wash.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

if you cant its all good,just make sure youre there for vegas.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oooooooooo when's vegas?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i believe first weekend in october.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i think ill be back home in CT by then, but i might not be, but if im here ill be there for sure cuz i have some leave days i have to burn


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hey Tony, receipt sent. you were prepaid before you sent it, and the password is the make of the car you have

Vengence, Didimakeyascream is the acting VP while David is in Iraq


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup whore


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

sup fools


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im no whore, and whats up g house nada lot here just managin while b is on the road.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup G House, hows it going?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

b dont get me started on you,they have a limit on how many of those they allow and i aint makin 15 post of just :twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:machinegun:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 18 2006, 06:51 AM~5264300
> *wassup G House, hows it going?
> *


just tryin tp get me a big block to put in the heavy chevy so i can lay rubber on these fools down here


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Apr 18 2006, 11:27 PM~5269946
> *just tryin tp get me a big block to put in the heavy chevy so i can lay rubber on these fools down here
> *


cool beans bro, hows the club?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good g house.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 19 2006, 02:56 AM~5270750
> *cool beans bro, hows the club?
> *


havent really made no moves yet cuz theres so much goin on at work n shit but its goin to be craccin soon homie


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

cool beans bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like a plan.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sending you the flyer tonight. hopefully you can print them before Chehalis


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sending you the flyer tonight. hopefully you can print them before Chehalis


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

check your email


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whos booty is that?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

you know how Devil Dawg gets down 

check your emails


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 20 2006, 02:19 PM~5279834
> *DevilDawg, you dont be coming into off-topic anymore...   :dunno:
> 
> hey, did you see what I posted for you on the Semper Fi site???
> ...


I go to Off Topic just not as much as I did when I was unemployed  

PM it to me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Tomorrow night (4/21/2006) there will be a phone conference between the Chapter Presidents of Semper Fidelis Car Club. Everyone is required to be on the line by 1900 (7:00) California time. Only person excused from the conference is David, as he is out of the country right now. Please forward your numbers to Kevin as he is the one that will call me once everyone is on the line.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and im on call tomorow night so if i get a call in the middle of it i gotta go.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thats fine Kevin


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

am i pmming my phone #? i left it on the members part of the website...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be in there tonight.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i think some one here needs to get a new phone ( ahem ahem )


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol now thats not nice mines brand new,oh wait i think he was talkin to b.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck both you :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont worry brandon yours still takes better pics than mine :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I know :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 26 2006, 10:26 AM~5316509
> *Nice Ass...
> 
> ^Oh... okay :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

LOL its all good homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

most ppl ignore when i bump one up.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so I should ignore you


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn, this place wont let me post pics


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

gotta photobucket em homie.

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 26 2006, 03:47 PM~5318520
> *noobie... :uh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

SORRY I WAS PISSED


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

REMOVED DUE TO VIOLENT DISCRETIONS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

:twak: :twak: :twak: < those are for insultin me,ya pinche holto.
and quit callin me aight,i aint tryin to hear ppl from other clubs whine,ESPECIALLY WHEN IM SLEEPING!!!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2006, 05:14 PM~5319095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


thats joto you baboso :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way he gets the pic,and he tryin to talk on us,fool.

:twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

fuck it, read my sig homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

David will be back sometime soon


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thats all good.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

call me


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm busy


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T wassup Latin :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 26 2006, 02:47 PM~5318520
> *noobie... :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 26 2006, 03:26 PM~5318773
> *:angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2006, 03:14 PM~5319095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


ira, ese guerito quiere hablar espanol! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 27 2006, 11:03 AM~5324463
> *ira, ese guerito quiere hablar espanol!  :biggrin:
> *


taco burrito chinchilla cuidad verga chalupa cross the border


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 27 2006, 09:03 AM~5324463
> *ira, ese guerito quiere hablar espanol!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know my spanish sucks,but im still learnin aight.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

**Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Double Pump Hop $200.00 Ca$h
Radical Hop $200.00 Ca$h


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.i8.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME**​


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 07:25 AM~5323727
> *I'm busy
> *


not good enough,answer.,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 27 2006, 12:06 PM~5324895
> *not good enough,answer.,
> *


I'm busy, bitch :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you really dont wanna go there with me.especially today of all days.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dude I aint in a good mood, just stay out my crosshairs and it'll be all good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 10:12 AM~5324945
> *dude I aint in a good mood, just stay out my crosshairs and it'll be all good
> *


 :uh: :nono:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:machinegun:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 27 2006, 12:22 PM~5325026
> *awww, that link didnt brighten up your day?
> 
> I got some ppl in OT with it, too. So, dont feel too bad.
> ...


 :angry: :0   :uh: :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

he might, show him


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what ya got?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

a cool ride he just bought


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn now i thought you n brandon were done postin yalls porn up,lol,yall need some marraige counselin or somethin.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

worse than Undr8ed by a long shot


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you almost got me but i have learned to expect that.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

knew that a loooonnnggg time ago,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nope im straight,some spinnin titties is another thing.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin is a ****


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

brandon you my lil bro and all,but im not gay,thats why i wont ride in the semi with you.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin loves meat


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

TRUCE GARY?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

both yall can suck a dick, I KNOW I AINT GAY AND YALL MUST BE CUZ YALL OBSESSED WITH THAT SHIT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ya putz'





GROW UP


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Alex I am truly sorry homie. I'mma try to work this out with you and hopefully you can come back to the club if you want to


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dice no hard feelings,we cool,



brandon,all i can say is this WHAT?

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yes Kevin, time to act like a grownup and less like a child


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

yes i do, plz lets talk on phone, jus let kevin know that its gettin old and its childish on what he is doin......its non productive on what we are tryin to do, so yes i would still like to be with u guys.....if kevin has a problem with me then let him call me and we can deal with it man to man....this jus has to stop


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 03:42 PM~5327491
> *yes Kevin, time to act like a grownup and less like a child
> *


im far from actin childish,im serious,and when someone that was supposed to be a marine and knows what it means to be a marine is pullin somethin like that i LOSE ALL RESPECT FOR THAT PERSON,and then when they pull some stuff like what was pulled,thats even more of a reason for me to leave my back turned and let em burn.


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

like i said on other forums, if u got somethin to say to me, call me or message so we can deal with this man to man


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

read that page again.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man fuck this, you both can walk


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

OK THEN,I NEED A VACATION/.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wow thats some shit......good luck to you guys :uh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks for the vote of confidence Joe


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 27 2006, 07:19 PM~5328816
> *thanks for the vote of confidence Joe
> *



oh shit sorry man......UMMM








quite yelling at eachother and work like marines.......i mean whats semper fi mean 

i know it has a cleaver meaning so you guys should just calm down , relax and pull your shit together :biggrin: 
much luv no shit talk


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 27 2006, 09:30 PM~5328888
> *this argument makes Chris sad.... and Chris doesnt like to be sad. So, I suggest everyone shakes hands and makes up. :0
> *


Chris you're in this too, your ass needs to join in on the group hug


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

now this is some brokeback shit im out here

hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Shout out to Semper Fi CC, Sup with it! Aug 12th is going to be a good show


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

NO GROUP HUGS FOR ME,I TEND TO CAUSE TO MUCH DAMAGE TO FOLKS THAT WAY.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Apr 27 2006, 09:42 PM~5328974
> *Shout out to Semper Fi CC, Sup with it! Aug 12th is going to be a good show
> *


damn homie where you been at :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

good morning


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

tim been in n out here n there,but he got his prod. goin.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whaddup b,you have the best luck at wakin me up.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

http://semperficc.com


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i lookd it looks killer.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

still needs some work


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

true,and as soon as i get the new pics of the olds loaded we need to get one of it on there also.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup lux?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

sup Lux


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

good morning fellas how bouts another day of drama hahaha jp :biggrin: 

it gives me somthing to read
www.lethallowz.org


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I heard that Joe dude looks like a monkey's ass :ugh:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nah brandon then he would be ya twin LOL J/P


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 28 2006, 10:38 AM~5331909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sup S


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 28 2006, 08:39 AM~5331913
> *nah brandon then he would be ya twin LOL J/P
> *


who?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 28 2006, 09:40 AM~5331926
> *:biggrin: sup S
> *


What up B what's the Semper Fi family up to?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 28 2006, 10:42 AM~5331941
> *What up B what's the Semper Fi family up to?
> *


arguing like usual. just bought our domain name so no more of the cheap shit :biggrin: 

you know where I can get a fast bag setup :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD LUCK ON THE GET TOGETHER


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 28 2006, 11:48 AM~5332325
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE GET TOGETHER
> *


how you like the ad on the site?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

u know me likes!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 28 2006, 12:32 PM~5332701
> *u know me likes!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MY THOUGHTS GO OUT TO THE FAMILIES OF THE BRAVE PROTECTING OUR COUNTRY.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:

http://semperficc.com


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

brandon you might wanna click the link n test it,



ryan thanks,


lethal i was just talkin shit with brandon thats how i joke.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

check the link again, it works now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

link works but its still havin issues


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 28 2006, 03:49 AM~5330703
> *damn homie where you been at :dunno:
> *


been busy as hell!!! filming celebs and getting vol 3 setup for everybody!!! myspace is the best way to get at me. layitlow i need to search people out and read alot.. lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 28 2006, 03:36 PM~5335267
> *link works but its still havin issues
> *



THAT RIDER PLAQUE LOOKIN TIGHT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 28 2006, 07:23 PM~5335510
> *THAT RIDER PLAQUE LOOKIN TIGHT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm updating my Links page, so whoever wants one send a link or banner


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 28 2006, 07:49 PM~5335904
> *I'm updating my Links page, so whoever wants one send a link or banner
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 28 2006, 08:52 PM~5335923
> *:0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup yall


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 29 2006, 04:00 AM~5337752
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

SUP FOOS!!!!!!....concernin my car, i guess this guy wants to wire transfer the money now......u know, im gonna miss my car but i have a vision with this monte i wanna get......its gonna be tight as fuck


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Apr 29 2006, 05:32 AM~5337844
> *SUP FOOS!!!!!!....concernin my car, i guess this guy wants to wire transfer the money now......u know, im gonna miss my car but i have a vision with this monte i wanna get......its gonna be tight as fuck
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

http://semperficc.com


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Apr 29 2006, 03:32 AM~5337844
> *SUP FOOS!!!!!!....concernin my car, i guess this guy wants to wire transfer the money now......u know, im gonna miss my car but i have a vision with this monte i wanna get......its gonna be tight as fuck
> *


just follow your dreams thats all you really can do,and never let go of them.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 29 2006, 02:04 PM~5339219
> *just follow your dreams thats all you really can do,and never let go of them.
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Mr. Rogers *****


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 29 2006, 05:42 PM~5340173
> *who fixed the site?              (uuh, the new main)
> 
> nice work.
> *


I did. once we can get our plaques it'll be up there


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i cant wait to get a plaque man. cant fuckin wait!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Apr 27 2006, 09:23 PM~5328843
> *oh shit sorry man......UMMM
> quite yelling at eachother and work like marines.......i mean whats semper fi mean
> 
> ...


actually i think you thinking of gung ho, semper fidelis means always faithful. gung ho means work together


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way im down for teamwork.


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

WELL TEAM UP ON DEZ NUTZ KEVIN.......LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 29 2006, 06:51 PM~5340391
> *actually i think you thinking of gung ho, semper fidelis means always faithful. gung ho means work together
> *


gung ho means kissing ass to make the next rank within a week


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wouldnt know anything about that. when you gonna call me man?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I got free time tonight so I will try to hit up you and Tyler


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

OWNED!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 30 2006, 02:00 PM~5343562
> *:0
> 
> is this what you do daily?
> ...


DEAD MEAT :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Apr 30 2006, 04:50 PM~5344509
> *bahaha :0
> 
> throw down at the flag pole... i'll meet you there in 10 minutes.
> ...


 :angry: panocha ass canuck :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 30 2006, 01:37 PM~5343381
> *I got free time tonight so I will try to hit up you and Tyler
> *



i dont know if im going to be able to get to my phone charger in time cus my phone cut out on me. im at a homies house and i dont plan on going back to my room till about 2300 mabye 2200.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds like a fun weekend for you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Apr 30 2006, 04:17 PM~5344591
> *:angry: panocha ass canuck :0
> *


You love Canada now don't lie soldier... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 30 2006, 06:19 PM~5345292
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 30 2006, 07:19 PM~5345288
> *You love Canada now don't lie soldier... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 1 2006, 12:07 AM~5346811
> *
> 
> so, how was the trip??
> *


sucked homie


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone just wanted to say that I am still alive and everything. My girl just had a baby so I am busy with that, but I am still devoted to Semper Fi Por Vida!!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

congrats hustla,hope to see you n the family this august.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Kevin


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

chillin i cant liscence my baby till tomorow since i need my boss's assistance on the paperwork part of it,and he is too busy towin to make a quick stop,he better not try to pull this tomorow. :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 1 2006, 06:25 PM~5351585
> *oh yea?
> thats dumb. well, hey, sometime during the picnic I'll just give a call and see how its going and say 'hi'.
> *


man I'll kick your ass :angry: jk :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 1 2006, 06:26 PM~5351595
> *kick my ass over the phone!? :0
> 
> you're a talented fellow, huh? :cheesy:
> *


nice link in your sig, that your club :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ahh shit dice showin semper fi mo love,so you rollin with us now homie?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 1 2006, 06:43 PM~5351709
> *yea man, like that?
> i started it about a year ago :cheesy:
> just playin.
> ...


you can keep it there homie, just didnt know if you was gonna roll with us or not. we've had a lot of hoe ass ****** say they wanna be down then bounce on us, but its good to see the Northwest showin love for us :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed i got no problem with real riders showin love,thanks homie,and when you ready just let us know,as per the nw yup thats my landing,so hit me or brandon up when ready,either way i still find out sooner than folks think.  :biggrin: 





just dont pull what we had previous FORMER members pull please,we aint down for havin ppl that aint about makin this work and workin together as a team.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah what that midget said


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

str8 up i can respect that.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: lol


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

**Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $150.00 Ca$h
Double Pump Hop $150.00 Ca$h
Radical Hop $150.00 Ca$h


**HIGHLIGHTS**

3 Legged Race between clubs
Potato Sack Race between clubs
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 630-430-5495
Kevin @ 360-359-8616
[email protected]
www.semperficc.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME**​


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so thats the newer version of the flyer,and thats how it is,although as per the events that may alter by then.










whassup joe i see you in here also.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i stay up on yalls bullshit ahahaha jp :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you wish homie.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 1 2006, 07:36 PM~5352038
> *i stay up on yalls bullshit ahahaha jp  :biggrin:
> *


no bullshit here homie, maybe in the Lethal Lowz topic :0 jp


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 1 2006, 05:55 PM~5352130
> *no bullshit here homie, maybe in the Lethal Lowz topic :0 jp
> *


i will stab you :angry:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 1 2006, 08:01 PM~5352166
> *i will stab you :angry:
> *


tell me when you're done attempting to stab me, I'll be tubesteaking some Michicunt hoes


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

you like tube stake? very brokeback


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 1 2006, 08:10 PM~5352232
> *you like tube stake? very brokeback
> *


hey now, what you do in your time away from the shows and meetings is none of our concern :0 "dont ask, dont tell"


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 1 2006, 06:14 PM~5352262
> *hey now, what you do in your time away from the shows and meetings is none of our concern :0  "dont ask, dont tell"
> *


that made no sence


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 1 2006, 08:33 PM~5352395
> *that made no sence
> *


it made perfect sense, open your mind and let the education sink in


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

so let me get this straight its okay to be gay????? man your priorities are all screwed up :biggrin: 

broke back


----------



## ghost (Dec 14, 2005)

ok here is a good question for the leaders of semper fi cc do you guys alow someone to have a chapter of semper fi having never been a marine?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 1 2006, 09:04 PM~5352614
> *so let me get this straight its okay to be gay????? man your priorities are all screwed up  :biggrin:
> 
> broke back
> *


you're from Michigan, being gay started in that state


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@May 1 2006, 09:08 PM~5352641
> *ok here is a good question for the leaders of semper fi cc do you guys alow someone to have a chapter of semper fi having never been a marine?
> *


yes


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CAN I COME ?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost_@May 1 2006, 07:08 PM~5352641
> *ok here is a good question for the leaders of semper fi cc do you guys alow someone to have a chapter of semper fi having never been a marine?
> *


yeah i wasnt able to join any of the military and i am the west coast pres,and the washington chapter pres.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 1 2006, 08:11 PM~5353134
> *CAN I COME ?
> *


homie you know you have a garunteed invitation to the picnic, :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2006, 10:16 PM~5353187
> *homie you know you have a garunteed invitation to the picnic, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SO DOES LICKS N TRICKS,ANY B.S. FROM EITHER AND I WILL PERSONALLY ESCORT THE INDIVIDUALS TO THEIR CARS AND THAT WILL BE ALL AS YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE IMMEDIATELY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Kevin everyone stands at least 4 feet over you, how in the hell you gonna escort anyone out ya fuckin midget?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

even you know that my temper more than makes up for my lack of height,and im 5'4" tall thank you.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

and sound like a 4 year old


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont make me kick you.:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

try a new haircut fucker


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

you guys are post whores


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

Nothing to crazy, but that's what I'm rollin :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

very nice junior theres still somethin missin from that back window :biggrin: lookin good though homie.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 1 2006, 10:58 PM~5353665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEMPER FI HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont we all know that;


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

just keep rollin how you wanna roll lil homie,i aint stressin.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hizzle yizzle


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 1 2006, 11:07 PM~5353727
> *very nice junior theres still somethin missin from that back window :biggrin: lookin good though homie.
> *


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Dam that Roadmaster is nice.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hopefully by picnic time he will be a full member


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

hows shit in Compton homie :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

The same.Compton is not all that bad.The sheriffs ceaned up a little.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

bout time. none of LA is that bad, just bullshit people tell you to scare you


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: True that.LA is LA.I love it here.Been here all my life.If i ever moved.I would be hurt.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

have fun when California becomes an island :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

then you know ill wanna move there


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:twak:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man Myspace is some funny shit


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

LMAO.....you need help


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 2 2006, 03:22 PM~5357694
> *LMAO.....you need help
> *


more like one of your members need to be put in rehab


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i cant help but just laugh at you


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 2 2006, 03:45 PM~5357866
> *i cant help but just laugh at you
> *


kinda funny you talkin shit but I'm on the phone with one of your members right now. ****** you're a joke to me, once a homie now a little bitch in my eyes


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Yo B?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Yo S whaddup *****?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Joe its funny you mention things about character but yet your member is acting more like the President than you are homie. Sorry, but it seems like Alex should be in your spot


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 2 2006, 02:50 PM~5357903
> *Yo S whaddup *****?
> *


Swing thru with your truck and scoop me and my brother and our rides......we'lll go to the show your having


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 2 2006, 01:48 PM~5357886
> *kinda funny you talkin shit but I'm on the phone with one of your members right now. ****** you're a joke to me, once a homie now a little bitch in my eyes
> *



lol, homie? never, you used to call me to ask me what you should do about your shitty members, and your shitty high rollaz club..... the club you bit off high rollerz....im done with this i wont be back on here cause i cant deal with little kids who run there mouths cause the mad at there lifes. good luck with "your club" its probly better you stepped down and let kevin run it...

so good luck kevin

but maybe you should change the name cause its as retarded as you brandon


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 2 2006, 03:55 PM~5357931
> *Swing thru with your truck and scoop me and my brother and our rides......we'lll go to the show your having
> *


I'm flying out to Washington that day and coming back the next night. I'll be in Miami this weekend but Chicago next weekend so if you wanna hook up for Hooters lets roll


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

WHATS UP DEVIL DAWG YOU GET THAT SET UP YET BRO


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 2 2006, 02:59 PM~5357944
> *I'm flying out to Washington that day and coming back the next night. I'll be in Miami this weekend but Chicago next weekend so if you wanna hook up for Hooters lets roll
> *


Let's plan on it homie  tell my ***** Los NEighbors


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 2 2006, 04:01 PM~5357951
> *WHATS UP DEVIL DAWG YOU GET THAT SET UP YET BRO
> *


you get yours yet? I'm in Maryland right now but when I come back to Chicago I'll hit you up


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@May 2 2006, 04:01 PM~5357952
> *Let's plan on it homie   tell my ***** Los NEighbors
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 2 2006, 01:58 PM~5357940
> *lol, homie? never, you used to call me to ask me what you should do about your shitty members, and your shitty high rollaz club..... the club you bit off high rollerz....im done with this i wont be back on here cause i cant deal with little kids who run there mouths cause the mad at there lifes. good luck with "your club" its probly better you stepped down and let kevin run it...
> 
> so good luck kevin
> ...


i think that may have been harsh and a direct bash on you.....look man youve said somethings to me today that really got me goin....if we could just put all this aside and get on with having fun cause thats what lowriding is about, be cool once again? 

i dont normally get into this kinda shit, i just dont really know where the personal bash on me came from. but its whatever i hate drama especially over the internet. Im a nice guy and so are you. so lets continue being good people and not fight over some bullshit

have a nice day


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 2 2006, 05:03 PM~5358410
> *i think that may have been harsh and a direct bash on you.....look man youve said somethings to me today that really got me goin....if we could just put all this aside and get on with having fun cause thats what lowriding is about, be cool once again?
> 
> i dont normally get into this kinda shit, i just dont really know where the personal bash on me came from. but its whatever i hate drama especially over the internet. Im a nice guy and so are you. so lets continue being good people and not fight over some bullshit
> ...


come on now, I told you personally that I wasnt saying anything about your club and even with that one of your members kept posting comments about our club, then you're telling me this not once but three times. Come on homie, how would you like for someone to talk about something you have built by hand and consider your baby? or the person you considered a friend for two years saw you as a joke instead of as a friend back? man clubs aside, I thought we were cooler than this homie, I thought we were boys and brothers. Our clubs were affiliated at one point homie, what happened? I look up and now we're a joke and the name is gay? When I first told you the new name you said it was tight and it stood out, now its retarded? I guess now I see how everyone truly does feel, just sucks to see you're one of the ones that wanted a daggar in my back


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

like i said i had ran off at the mouth man im not gonna sit here and fuckin beg your friendship back but you gotta understand i wasn just tryin to get you mad. you said some foul shit to me man. and you attacted me directly on myspace including my brother.....i know what its like to build something from the ground up ive done that for 8 years now i know how hard it is....but like i said i was just tryin to get you mad you were commin at me all wrong with the things you said and i didnt even know where they came from

but its whatever man if you want to continue this shit im washing my hands cause im tryin to be a big man here and hold my pride back and say im sorry but if you dont appriciate it this is goodbye. 

again have a nice day go drink a cold corona and enjoy a smile :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

and its hard to tell expression over text so if you feel the need you got my number


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

its cool Joe


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok now that you two settled that,i wasnt sure what to say in the first place,but i see this,2 homies that are close fighting,i have no clue why but ya both should realize to say it p2p and not fuck up the threads in here and make it look bad,


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i know ima asshole.....thats why i dont get into this kinda shit cause i have a bad temper and say stupid shit


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

joe you aint the only one with a really bad temper,you would prolly come close to matchin mine if mine dont exceed yours.
but you was just makin your point like i made on yours.


its all good man.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:ugh:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 2 2006, 04:02 PM~5357963
> *you get yours yet? I'm in Maryland right now but when I come back to Chicago I'll hit you up
> *


NAH NOT YET I STILL HAVE TO GO GET IT BUT LIKE I SAID DONT HIDE WHEN I GET IT OUT BRO CAUSE YOU'LL BE THE FIRST I HIT UP HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 3 2006, 07:12 AM~5361417
> *NAH NOT YET I STILL HAVE TO GO GET IT BUT LIKE I SAID DONT HIDE WHEN I GET IT OUT BRO CAUSE YOU'LL BE THE FIRST I HIT UP HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


I dont hide, I just get consumed with work and end up in Florida all the damn time


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 3 2006, 08:24 PM~5365854
> *I dont hide, I just get consumed with work and end up in Florida all the damn time
> *


fuck it get ur ride done and show what ups :biggrin: :biggrin: dont be liike some that i know talk shit but dont prove it hahhaa


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

this C.C is a joke


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 3 2006, 09:29 PM~5365902
> *fuck it  get ur  ride  done  and show  what ups  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dont  be  liike  some that  i know  talk  shit  but  dont  prove  it hahhaa
> *


Camella?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 3 2006, 09:01 PM~5366117
> *Camella?
> *


im just messin around bro


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 3 2006, 10:02 PM~5366123
> *im just messin  around  bro
> *


I feel ya homie :roflmao: you going to the picnic this weekend?


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 3 2006, 09:04 PM~5366132
> *I feel ya homie :roflmao: you going to the picnic this weekend?
> *


yep


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 3 2006, 10:06 PM~5366148
> *yep
> *


have fun in the rain, I'll be in Georgia :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 3 2006, 09:10 PM~5366185
> *have fun in the rain, I'll be in Georgia :biggrin:
> *


fuck it cant complain :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 3 2006, 10:11 PM~5366192
> *fuck it  cant  complain  :biggrin:
> *


hell nahh, take pics for me :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@May 3 2006, 07:35 PM~5365943
> *this C.C is a joke
> *



ahh what you wishin you could be in this club again,if you werent about bullshit then you would have that option but as it stands you burnt and have no option of returnin.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

oh boy.......just leave it alone gary....there has been enough hating on this thread lets just keep it cool


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

what joe said


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 3 2006, 09:29 PM~5365902
> *fuck it  get ur  ride  done  and show  what ups  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  dont  be  liike  some that  i know  talk  shit  but  dont  prove  it hahhaa
> *


BEN I KNOW YOU AINT TALKIN SHIT BRO :angry:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@May 3 2006, 10:02 PM~5366123
> *im just messin  around  bro
> *


WHATEVA YOU SHOULD HAVE KEEP YOUR THOUGHTS TO YOURSELF BUT ITS COOL YOU WANNA POST UP IN SOMEONES ELSE'S THREAD AND TALK IT'S COOL BRO BUT YOU BEST BELIEVE YOU WONT HAVE SHIT TO SAY TO ME IN MY FACE.

SORRY FOR THE DRAMA SEMPER FI C.C.


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 4 2006, 12:46 AM~5366878
> *what joe said
> *



It's cool homie. We can all be friends and no hate, But to clear up some things is that im not about bullshit i had a ride when i was in there, and i got a project ride now.Im not wanting back in there due to some reasons that i wont mention in here, all that shit was the past. But i also had the oppertunity that some people wont   and Joe knows what that is.


SO NO HATE  

keep it real


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL+May 4 2006, 07:44 AM~5367610-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary if its in the past why do you keep coming in here trying to stir shit up? and whatever the opportunity is good luck with it, but not all of us might want it


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 07:59 AM~5367654
> *Camel homie it was a joke man, we all joke around, like me calling you Camella for not accepting my challenge
> Gary if its in the past why do you keep coming in here trying to stir shit up? and whatever the opportunity is good luck with it, but not all of us might want it
> *


ok if its a joke then he wont get mad


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 07:59 AM~5367654
> *Camel homie it was a joke man, we all joke around, like me calling you Camella for not accepting my challenge
> Gary if its in the past why do you keep coming in here trying to stir shit up? and whatever the opportunity is good luck with it, but not all of us might want it
> *


please i told you whats up bro and when i'm ready i'll come and holla atcha bro :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 08:33 AM~5367777
> *please i told you whats up bro and when i'm ready i'll come and holla atcha bro :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: mid-August at the earliest


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

bahaha benny u still makin payments on your lincahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SECRET SPECIAL AGENT BENN Y D.E.A. AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HOT SHOTAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 09:08 AM~5367926
> *:roflmao: mid-August at the earliest
> *


DONT TRIP ***** :biggrin: I STILL HAVE TO GO AND GET IT BRO


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 4 2006, 09:57 AM~5368099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn man, whats the beef homeboy?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 10:10 AM~5368151
> *DONT TRIP *****  :biggrin:  I STILL HAVE TO GO AND GET IT BRO
> *


  no hops for us :tears:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 11:17 AM~5368191
> *damn man, whats the beef homeboy?
> *


NO BEEF FUCKIN WITH BENNY HANA BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 10:22 AM~5368221
> *NO BEEF FUCKIN WITH BENNY HANA  BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


ok mayhem, dont overdose on creatine anytime soon


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

big ups to LazerWerks, BLVD Aces, FortWorthAztez

Ph. - 940-320-0200

Fax - 940-387-3270

[email protected]


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 10:17 AM~5368191
> *damn man, whats the beef homeboy?
> *


FOOLS RUNNING AT THE MOUTH


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 10:20 AM~5368210
> * no hops for us :tears:
> *


I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO :tears:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 11:26 AM~5368267
> *ok mayhem, dont overdose on creatine anytime soon
> *


CREATNE,NO EPHIDRINE


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 12:01 PM~5368428
> *FOOLS RUNNING AT THE MOUTH
> *


WHO>>>>>???????? :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 11:02 AM~5368433
> *I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN BRO  :tears:
> *


we'll be hoppin soon bro


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 11:29 AM~5368567
> *we'll be hoppin soon bro
> *


YES WE WILL BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 11:15 AM~5368487
> *WHO>>>>>???????? :0
> *


A FORMER MEMBER


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I was hoping to be up and ready for Majestics King Of The Streets but I dont have the time to work on anything, so I am a sideliner


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 10:13 AM~5368480
> *:biggrin:
> CREATNE,NO EPHIDRINE
> *


ephidrine is the shit :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawgirl_@May 4 2006, 11:55 AM~5368757
> *ephidrine is the shit  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88 (Oct 11, 2004)

well the beef between us is over now. 

so whats up?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@May 4 2006, 12:08 PM~5368856
> *well the beef between us is over now.
> 
> so whats up?
> *


I didnt know there was beef between us

good luck with whatever your opportunity is :thumbsup:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 11:51 AM~5368735
> *I was hoping to be up and ready for Majestics King Of The Streets but I dont have the time to work on anything, so I am a sideliner
> *


I WAS HOPPING TO HAVE MY LINCOLN DONE FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lawgirl+May 4 2006, 12:55 PM~5368757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES IT IS 


AND THIS BITCH IS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 12:21 PM~5368945
> *YES IT IS
> AND THIS BITCH IS TOO :biggrin:
> 
> ...


SKEET SKEET SKEET SKEET


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 12:21 PM~5368944
> *I WAS HOPPING TO HAVE MY LINCOLN DONE FOR THIS WEEKEND
> *


hurry up and finish it so you can get served SEMPER FI STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 11:51 AM~5368735
> *I was hoping to be up and ready for Majestics King Of The Streets but I dont have the time to work on anything, so I am a sideliner
> *


hey man if you lived a tit bit closer id be there motivating you. chippin and 3 wheelin'


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@May 1 2006, 10:58 PM~5353665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i digz tham road mastas! nice whip. does that trailer hitch throw sparkz? lets see the trunk! :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 4 2006, 01:33 PM~5369301
> *i digz tham road mastas! nice whip. does that trailer hitch throw sparkz? lets see the trunk!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 12:24 PM~5368969
> *hurry up and finish it so you can get served SEMPER FI STYLE :biggrin:
> *


WHATEVER BRO WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 02:10 PM~5369500
> *WHATEVER BRO WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE
> *


finally starting work on a 92 S10 thats been sitting around the garage for a few years


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i just saw the sickest video clip on off topic. i think im going to throw up


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 4 2006, 02:28 PM~5369612
> *i just saw the sickest video clip on off topic. i think im going to throw up
> *


hizzle yizzle. shouts to Ernest for the nice hookup today :thumbsup:

HURRY UP AND CHARGE ME KNEEGROW :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

huh?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 02:27 PM~5369596
> *finally starting work on a 92 S10 thats been sitting around the garage for a few years
> *


OH SO YOU CANT EVEN COMPARE THAT TO A CAR BRO THAT SHIT IS LIGHTER


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 03:38 PM~5369981
> *OH SO YOU CANT EVEN COMPARE THAT TO A CAR BRO THAT SHIT IS LIGHTER
> *


not really, maybe a few hundred pounds


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:uh: grose


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 09:41 AM~5368658
> *A FORMER MEMBER
> *


Sergent Chavez.... :uh:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 4 2006, 02:56 PM~5370519
> *protein'z :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 09:15 AM~5368487
> *WHO>>>>>???????? :0
> *


the one who cries to his freinds when he gets all the truth told about him.


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

...


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@May 4 2006, 07:27 PM~5372005
> *the ONLY man who's 40 something and sounds 14.... his balls haven't dropped yet! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> hey Benny Hanna.... go suck a fuckin' dick!.... bitch...
> *


the only reason why i talk shit to this putride little bitch, is because he left his old members high and dry and wanted the glory of being prisident of his chapter without putting any effort into the club..... everyone knows when you were president, you didn't do shit for your chapter or the club.... thats why he openend another chapter.... a chapter inside of a chapter..... Benny, you're weak bro.... fuckin' weak..... all you want is glory and attention.... it requires effort and just runnin' your mouth talkin' trash about our fellow members... not only is this a lack of respect, but stop being such a wanna-be big shot and show us what YOU are doing and prove to others that you're not just all talk.... Don't let your mouth write a check that your butt can't cash. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

my appologies to Semper Fi C.C..... not intented to fuck up your thred guys... sorry


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@May 4 2006, 09:41 PM~5372095
> *my appologies to Semper Fi C.C..... not intented to fuck up your thred guys... sorry
> *


WTF?? WHATS THIS ALL ABOUT?? :dunno:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wow, wtf is goin on in this thread :uh:


----------



## titslover (May 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@May 4 2006, 08:36 PM~5372055
> *the only reason why i talk shit to this putride little bitch, is because he left his old members high and dry and wanted the glory of being prisident of his chapter without putting any effort into the club..... everyone knows when you were president, you didn't do shit for your chapter or the club.... thats why he openend another chapter.... a chapter inside of a chapter..... Benny, you're weak bro.... fuckin' weak..... all you want is glory and attention.... it requires effort and just runnin' your mouth talkin' trash about our fellow members... not only is this a lack of respect, but stop being such a wanna-be big shot and show us what YOU are doing and prove to others that you're not just all talk.... Don't let your mouth write a check that your butt can't cash.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

To all Luxurious club members;

I have a great respect for you guys, but are one more Ben diss away from losing all respect from myself and others that read this. If you got a problem with someone take it up with that person, not with us. Did a club forget that golden rule about keeping dirty laundry in your own house? I wonder what Mr.Luxurious would say if he saw his members acting like dumbasses and misrepresenting his club name like kids. And if you got something to say to this post, then print this out and shove it up your asses, cuz thats as close as you will get to a response from me.

Thank you!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 09:33 PM~5372301
> *To all Luxurious club members;
> 
> I have a great respect for you guys, but are one more Ben diss away from losing all respect from myself and others that read this. If you got a problem with someone take it up with that person, not with us. Did a club forget that golden rule about keeping dirty laundry in your own house? I wonder what Mr.Luxurious would say if he saw his members acting like dumbasses and misrepresenting his club name like kids. And if you got something to say to this post, then print this out and shove it up your asses, cuz thats as close as you will get to a response from me.
> ...


There will be no more comments by my MTL members on your thread Brandan...Sorry about the guys messing up your thread but the guys replied on here because of a comment made to Camel that was innapropriate and it was no joke bro...We love our members and will not let anyone talk shit about one of us anywhere...You know we respect you bro and we got much love for you and it was not intended to mess up your thread bro...No one else will come on here from MTL LuX mess up your thing again brother.


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 4 2006, 10:33 PM~5372301
> *To all Luxurious club members;
> 
> I have a great respect for you guys, but are one more Ben diss away from losing all respect from myself and others that read this. If you got a problem with someone take it up with that person, not with us. Did a club forget that golden rule about keeping dirty laundry in your own house? I wonder what Mr.Luxurious would say if he saw his members acting like dumbasses and misrepresenting his club name like kids. And if you got something to say to this post, then print this out and shove it up your asses, cuz thats as close as you will get to a response from me.
> ...


MY BAD BRO BUT I HAVE TO DEFEND MYSELF 
NO MORE WILL BE POSTED ON YOUR THREAD


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 5 2006, 07:11 AM~5373985
> *MY BAD BRO BUT I HAVE TO DEFEND MYSELF
> NO MORE WILL BE POSTED ON YOUR THREAD
> *


Camel its cool that Lux shows love and all, but after a week of drama, I didnt wish to read what I read


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 2 2006, 03:58 PM~5357940
> *lol, homie? never, you used to call me to ask me what you should do about your shitty members, and your shitty high rollaz club..... the club you bit off high rollerz....im done with this i wont be back on here cause i cant deal with little kids who run there mouths cause the mad at there lifes. good luck with "your club" its probly better you stepped down and let kevin run it...
> 
> so good luck kevin
> ...


Sorry homie, original message deleted


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True Blue187_@May 3 2006, 09:35 PM~5365943
> *this C.C is a joke
> *


then why even come in here if you just gonna cause problems? people really need to just keep their mouths shut


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@May 5 2006, 08:41 AM~5374893
> *Homie I've been with this club for the last 6 years and not once would I ever call this club "shitty" homeboy. Doesnt matter if you was mad at the moment or not, I read the shit on Myspace and it seems as if your member was the one to start the shit with is and we were merely responding. SO, if you cannot handle a little "rivalry", why even bother with us? We were family before we hooked up with you guys, we will continue to be a family now that the affiliation is gone.
> *



okay first off if your gonna bring up old shit in defense make sure you dont lie about things......this club hasnt even been around for 6 years.....

but im not getting into this it was squashed man whats up all the shit talk on this thread :uh:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 07:49 AM~5367621
> *WHATEVA YOU SHOULD HAVE KEEP YOUR THOUGHTS TO YOURSELF BUT ITS COOL YOU WANNA POST UP IN SOMEONES ELSE'S THREAD AND TALK IT'S COOL BRO BUT YOU BEST BELIEVE YOU WONT HAVE SHIT TO SAY TO ME IN MY FACE.
> 
> SORRY FOR THE DRAMA SEMPER FI C.C.
> *


man keep your mouth shut on Ben homie. Once honorary Semper Fi, ALWAYS honorary Semper Fi :angry:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2006, 09:57 AM~5368099
> *bahaha benny u still makin payments on your lincahahahahahaha
> *


Better than half the shit that's still flying a plaque in the "Chicago" chapter homie


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 4 2006, 11:41 AM~5368658
> *A FORMER MEMBER
> *


Bitch that former member brought Luxurious to Chicago, and as far as I am concerned, he should have taken that shit back and kicked out half you part time muthafuckas


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@May 4 2006, 09:21 PM~5371960
> *the one who cries to his freinds when he gets all the truth told about him.
> *


dude I hope you aint talkin shit about our brother Ben? I WILL see you at a show and fuck you up ROYALLY!!!


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@May 4 2006, 09:36 PM~5372055
> *the only reason why i talk shit to this putride little bitch, is because he left his old members high and dry and wanted the glory of being prisident of his chapter without putting any effort into the club..... everyone knows when you were president, you didn't do shit for your chapter or the club.... thats why he openend another chapter.... a chapter inside of a chapter..... Benny, you're weak bro.... fuckin' weak..... all you want is glory and attention.... it requires effort and just runnin' your mouth talkin' trash about our fellow members... not only is this a lack of respect, but stop being such a wanna-be big shot and show us what YOU are doing and prove to others that you're not just all talk.... Don't let your mouth write a check that your butt can't cash.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


bitch you might wanna get the facts straight about the homie before you talk shit. effort is taking the initiative to even ask for a chapter here in chicago. initiative is to recruit a bunch of ungrateful muthafuckas that got all butthurt when he made the rank of midwest rep. initiative is having enough control to not bitchslap a hoe like your boy for backtalking him about a show. initiative is trying to work the problem out by just seperating yourself from those that are against you by forming another chapter, yet making the Lux name even stronger in Chicago. Ben's cool, YOU'RE A **** :thumbsdown:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 5 2006, 10:46 AM~5374924
> *okay first off if your gonna bring up old shit in defense make sure you dont lie about things......this club hasnt even been around for 6 years.....
> 
> but im not getting into this it was squashed man whats up all the shit talk on this thread :uh:
> *


club been around since 2001 which aint exactly 6 years but you get the point. I dont know why everyone is choosing this thread to talk shit, but nobody is gonna talk shit about this club or our members like that


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

OK I'm done with this drama shit. just make sure if you dont want it brought to you that you dont bring it to us first.....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Ok guys, some of you guys don't have all the facts of what happened...Let's just let all that drama go away and do our own thing...We said what we had to say and it's all good...Let's not make the Semper Fi thread a big feud mess...


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 5 2006, 11:14 AM~5375087
> *Ok guys, some of you guys don't have all the facts of what happened...Let's just let all that drama go away and do our own thing...We said what we had to say and it's all good...Let's not make the Semper Fi thread a big feud mess...
> *


thanks man  beef dropped


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@May 5 2006, 08:59 AM~5375011
> *club been around since 2001 which aint exactly 6 years but you get the point. I dont know why everyone is choosing this thread to talk shit, but nobody is gonna talk shit about this club or our members like that
> *


no it hasnt been semper fi since 2001......it has been a club for about what a year and a half correct me if im wrong but i think it was 2004 semper fi started...it was high rollaz before that so if thats what you mean as being a club since 2001 you got shit twisted homie dont argue with me about this cause I have been friends with brandon for a while now


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 5 2006, 11:16 AM~5375099
> *no it hasnt been semper fi since 2001......it has been a club for about what a year and a half correct me if im wrong but i think it was 2004 semper fi started...it was high rollaz before that so if thats what you mean as being a club since 2001 you got shit twisted homie dont argue with me about this cause I have been friends with brandon for a while now
> *


youre right and wrong. High Rollaz started in 2001 up until January 1, 2005 when we became Semper Fi. Man now I'm confused  PINCHE JOE :angry: jk :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

oh well, i dont care but im hungry ima go eat breakfast :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 5 2006, 11:23 AM~5375138
> *oh well, i dont care but im hungry ima go eat breakfast :biggrin:
> *


it's 12:30, wake and bake :cheesy:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

i just woke up i work late


----------



## CAMEL (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@May 5 2006, 10:48 AM~5374937
> *Better than half the shit that's still flying a plaque in the "Chicago" chapter homie
> *


NO BODY FLIES A PLAQUE IN OUR CHAPTER


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSCAMEL_@May 5 2006, 11:40 AM~5375216
> *NO BODY FLIES A PLAQUE IN OUR CHAPTER
> *


not even gonna dignify that, but ok. Good luck Camel


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

oh great, more drama that I dont need


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

is everyone in semper fi a marine?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 5 2006, 01:07 PM~5375694
> *is everyone in semper fi a marine?
> *


nope


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

ok  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry rich but i wasnt able to get into the military,so i wasnt,but im still the west coast pres. of the club,




as per everyone else startin shit in this thread,theres somethin called personal messages,USE EM!!!,i aint tryin to have beef with anyone and as most in the club know i dont really tolerate it,i may have lil beefs here n there but theyre quickly taken care of,and on a good note whassup yall.i got the olds on the road.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2006, 01:36 PM~5375826
> *sorry rich but i wasnt able to get into the military,so i wasnt,but im still the west coast pres. of the club,
> as per everyone else startin shit in this thread,theres somethin called personal messages,USE EM!!!,i aint tryin to have beef with anyone and as most in the club know i dont really tolerate it,i may have lil beefs here n there but theyre quickly taken care of,and on a good note whassup yall.i got the olds on the road.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

dont trip homie im just settin things straight.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah, after I did that already


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

at least we both makin sure that its taken care of.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok :ugh:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill be postin up new pics of the olds soon.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2006, 01:57 PM~5375948
> *ill be postin up new pics of the olds soon.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok yall was wantin to see em so there they are.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2006, 02:09 PM~5375993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

lame ass :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey at least its a better pic than one with pine needles all over it.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2006, 02:18 PM~5376035
> *hey at least its a better pic than one with pine needles all over it.
> *


pine needles are cool homie, bears eat them with honey


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well they can stay away from my car.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

we love bears


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

they make good rugs.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

so do people from the Northwest


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

lookin good kevin


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 5 2006, 02:42 PM~5376138
> *lookin good kevin
> *


what you mean by that :angry: jk :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks joe,he was talkin bout my car brandon.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

wow geez :uh: i mean lookin good


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 5 2006, 02:44 PM~5376151
> *wow geez  :uh:  i mean lookin good
> *


you think Kevin looks good? :barf:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 5 2006, 12:51 PM~5376176
> *you think Kevin looks good? :barf:
> *


you need help man


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol ya both need help


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 5 2006, 01:09 PM~5375993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: U need 2 clean them white walls. :biggrin:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

yea use some westlys tire bleach


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

soap and a towl wont clean those dirty ass white walls....unless you use a sctoch brite pad


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@May 5 2006, 06:45 PM~5377946
> *soap and a towl wont clean those dirty ass white walls....unless you use a sctoch brite pad
> *


TRUE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 5 2006, 08:17 PM~5377812
> *or... soap + damp cloth = clean tires. :0
> *


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

:0 

MIDGET CANT GRAB THE TOWL WITH HIS STUBBY FINGAZ?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

HEY, ONLY I CAN CALL HIM A MIDGET :twak:


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

A CHATSWORTH LONZO PIRU CAN DO WHATEVER HE WANTS WE RUN THIS SITE!!!! KICKED ALL OF THE BUSTAS OFF WHO USED TO BE IN "THA GANG", NOW ITS LONZOS TURN TO RULE. SO STEP OFF BUSTA.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OG-86_@May 6 2006, 02:17 AM~5379598
> *A CHATSWORTH LONZO PIRU CAN DO WHATEVER HE WANTS WE RUN THIS SITE!!!! KICKED ALL OF THE BUSTAS OFF WHO USED TO BE IN "THA GANG", NOW ITS LONZOS TURN TO RULE. SO STEP OFF BUSTA.
> *


KNEEGRO I'M DOWN WITH LONZO AND THE MONTE FOO :angry:


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

OH AIIGHT HOMIE DIDNT KNOW CUZ YOU AINT SUPPORTIN LONZO PIRU IN YOUR SIG


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

YOU WANNA GO TO JAIL OR YOU WANNA GO HOME?


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

GO HOME!!!!! JAIL IS FOR PUSSIES WE STREET HUSTLAS GOT THA WITZ TO KEEP HUSTLIN AND NOT GO THERE. CHATSWORTH LONZO PIRU IS SOLID AS HELL.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

WHAT FOO? LONZO PIRU UP IN THIS BIATCH!!! DONT BRING YO ASS TO THA JUNGLE :angry:


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 6 2006, 12:29 AM~5379655
> *oh dear god....not another one :angry:
> *


BUSTA ASS CHATSWORTH PIRU HATER!!!!!! FUCK CANADA LONZO WILL BE UP THERE IN A WEEK TO RUN THE WHOLE COUNTRY


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

LONZO LIVES ON FOO!!!


----------



## OG-86 (May 6, 2006)

LONZO PIRU SCARED HIM OFF!!!! GOES TO SHOW LONZO RUNS THIS SITE


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

LONZO PIRU RIDIN ON ALL THEM MARK ASS BUSTAH BROWN CANUCKS :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

what up Brandan... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@May 5 2006, 05:30 PM~5377613
> *:uh:  U need 2 clean them white walls.  :biggrin:
> *


whassup homie,long time no see,and trust me they clean now that was the day after the new knockoffs went on.


----------



## OG-98 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-86_@May 6 2006, 12:17 AM~5379598
> *A CHATSWORTH LONZO PIRU CAN DO WHATEVER HE WANTS WE RUN THIS SITE!!!! KICKED ALL OF THE BUSTAS OFF WHO USED TO BE IN "THA GANG", NOW ITS LONZOS TURN TO RULE. SO STEP OFF BUSTA.
> *



WHATS UP HOMIE......THESE FAKE ASS BUSTAS DONT GET IT DO THEY?


----------



## OG-98 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG-86_@May 6 2006, 12:38 AM~5379693
> *LONZO PIRU SCARED HIM OFF!!!! GOES TO SHOW LONZO RUNS THIS SITE
> *



LONZO PIRUS UP IN THIS BITCH........


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 6 2006, 12:21 PM~5381150
> *whassup homie,long time no see,and trust me they clean now that was the day after the new knockoffs went on.
> *


Just giving u a hard time  man u know I had dirty whitewalls on the Fleetwood for a while. At least u have wires thats more than what I got. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@May 6 2006, 03:34 PM~5381996
> *Just giving u a hard time    man u know I had dirty whitewalls on the Fleetwood for a while. At least u have wires thats more than what I got. :biggrin:
> *


hows the fleet holdin up homie? 
true that.since you didnt get to see the olds befor you left.


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

It is doing good running wise but my front bumper gaurds got messed up by workers at the apartment. :angry:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by streetsupraz_@May 7 2006, 10:00 PM~5388173
> *It is doing good running wise but my front bumper gaurds got messed up by workers at the apartment. :angry:
> *


that sux homie,


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey brandon. sorry i forgot to call you do you still want me to call you?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup Tony nice talking to you


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 9 2006, 09:42 PM~5399505
> *brandon is giving free phone sex!? :0  :cheesy:
> *


do I look like your momma :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you know what sucks mr BD? even if you parents get a divorce theyre still gonna have to be brother and sister. think about that before you go talking shit to my homie...















just palyin homie whats up?


hey brandon. can you get me a pic of the t-shirts you are thinking of ordering? and if you are ever around in my area LMK i have a CB in my caddy so we can talk like ******** people talk, ya herd?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet congrats


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

thats how much they are in jegs. good luck finding the right adapter


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

jesus you paid 60 for that? mine was brandy new. mabye paint it? go for something new?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way i need to find a better adapter for my steerin wheel for mine,as the part that holds the steerin wheel has more stripped screwholes then i need,.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sweet thanks man,i seen some billet ones that look pimp but im not for sure where to find one,i got the hub that hooks to the column its what connects that too the wheel that is fucked on mine.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

Tony myself and someone from Freestyle Dynasty is working on a design for matching shirts


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up SEMPER FI's :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

whats up homie, how the club hunt going :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Its going.Rite now i want to concentrate on getting the car.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

what was the question again :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok dice as per the rust try some steel wool first,
and dont worry about searchin for that part anymore,i got one,thanks homie,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

ok


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dunno homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 12 2006, 01:24 AM~5414285
> *lol, no prob. i actually did what i said id do.... i went into the shop today looking thru some boxes of shit.
> 
> haha, nice work....cuz, id have never found one. which means ima have to buy one now, too. :angry:
> ...



i heard coca cola and tin foil work but dont hold me too it,ill stick with steel wool for now just be gentle on the areas where its light.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: Whats up Semper Fi


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup kustom,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 12 2006, 11:22 AM~5415474
> *:wave: Whats up Semper Fi
> *


sup homie :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

How you all doing.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey kev sorry i missed ya call, i was sleepin'


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

try using a mild acid. i have this acit stuff i use to clean my wheels and it takes the flecks of rust off and it gives it a deep shine. the smell of it will put your dick in the dirt tho...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

try prayer


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 12 2006, 12:45 PM~5415915
> *How you all doing.
> *


wassup homie how u been?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 12 2006, 05:13 PM~5417485
> *whatchu talkin bout?
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Im good.And you.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

doin good here homie just workin and workin some of the bugs outta the olds.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:biggrin: NEW SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is that the pic you tried to send me?i dont accept pics on my phone its ghetto....

are those hats flex fits?


friday june 2nd theres a street fair and car show here hopefully i can get the plaque here by then...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 12 2006, 07:55 PM~5418312
> *is that the pic you tried to send me?i dont accept pics on my phone its ghetto....
> 
> are those hats flex fits?
> ...


call ernest and see whats up. hats are $25.00 and its already saved here at the shop I got it done at


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

why did my post get deleted?

" hey brandon is that the pic you tried to send to my cell phone? i dont accept photos just text messages "


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

semper fi niggaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hay brandon i got some pics of that s10 with the switches on it. he sed he wanted to join so i tole him he was in... ill get you the pics as soon as i can get a thumb drive.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hey tony send me some of them pics too homie,


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 13 2006, 04:49 PM~5422597
> *hay brandon i got some pics of that s10 with the switches on it. he sed he wanted to join so i tole him he was in... ill get you the pics as soon as i can get a thumb drive.
> *


cool beans bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup dice,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up SEMPER FI :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 15 2006, 09:39 AM~5431571
> *Whats up SEMPER FI  :wave:
> *


wassup :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2006, 08:31 PM~5423592
> *hey tony send me some of them pics too homie,
> *


ill prolly just end up postng them up here


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

did you call Lazer Werks?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Lazer Werks?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

yeah, he aint email me my design yet


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

no i emailed them... should i have called them? theres a car show here on the 2nd i wish i was gonna have the plaque in time....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

me too, I'mma call Ernest at 7 and see whats up


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

LMK what you find out fool


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

LMK what you find out fool


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 15 2006, 06:02 PM~5433970
> *LMK what you find out fool
> *


I called and no answer. I'm sure he'll get back to me sometime soon


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 12 2006, 07:41 PM~5418239
> *:biggrin: NEW SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey nukka you need to get you a new phone. your shit is terrible.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh yeah any word on anything else good?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

same here dice,and of course we are all eager to get the plaques.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 15 2006, 10:26 PM~5435230
> *oh yeah any word on anything else good?
> *


 :0


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

semper fi dont play ******!!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Darkest Hour_@May 16 2006, 03:50 AM~5436482
> *semper fi dont play ******!!
> *


bet you wont box about it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Good morning SEMPER FI :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

damn man, just join the club already :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I know huh.Im playing hard to get.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2006, 10:41 AM~5437535
> *I know huh.Im playing hard to get.
> *


how about I beat your ass and make you join :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Can i think about it.I would hate to turn down a good beat down.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 16 2006, 10:50 AM~5437596
> * Can i think about it.I would hate to turn down a good beat down.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up homie.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

trynna order shirts


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

how hard is that.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

when your plaque is still in the hands of the designer, REALLY HARD :tears:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey what does this mean? its on the door jamb of my caddy
and pics of kareem's s10


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 16 2006, 08:35 PM~5441866
> *hey what does this mean? its on the door jamb of my caddy
> and pics of kareem's s10
> 
> ...


i think it means it was setup for cali standards.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ASC did or does limited edition rides.From what i remember.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

They made a ASC Mclaren (Mustang) like in 89.they use to be down the street here in compton.but i havnt seen them anymore.I think they also did a iroc of some kind.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 16 2006, 10:35 PM~5441866
> *hey what does this mean? its on the door jamb of my caddy
> and pics of kareem's s10
> 
> ...


THAT A NICE RIDE :thumbsup:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOLIFESTYLE_@May 17 2006, 07:23 PM~5447174
> *THAT A NICE RIDE :thumbsup:
> *


post yours homie :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@May 17 2006, 07:25 PM~5447185
> *post yours homie :biggrin:
> *


DONT KNOW HOW :dunno:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGOLIFESTYLE_@May 17 2006, 07:26 PM~5447194
> *DONT KNOW HOW :dunno:
> *


send them to me and I'll post them


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed that is a nice s-10


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

sure is nice.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 17 2006, 06:23 PM~5446876
> *ASC did or does limited edition rides.From what i remember.
> *


hmmm because theres really nothing special about my caddy. motor and trans are stock all factory options ( some of which dont work) mabye my windows are bullett proof! seriously though i tries searching for the company online but to no avail. so if anyone hears anything LMK!

so semper fi cc what do you all think about the new 29 palms enlisted? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good,give him my number and have him call me.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@May 21 2006, 04:35 AM~5466610
> *TTT
> 
> finally tried that steel wool...... that was CRAZY!
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up SEMPER FI :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hi


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup homies,and glad to hear it worked homie,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up SEMPER FI :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

adding more batteries breaks shit...



















HOLE IN GAS TANK >:-(


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn homie,i told you chains were for dogs,lol j/p homie,sux about your luck,call me after 7 our time tomorow,need to talk to you about somethin.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

is it like super duper important?


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

whats poppin where the hopper at?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

who me? nah cant be me


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 24 2006, 06:12 PM~5490160
> *is it like super duper important?
> *


it was,right now noone can call me till somethin is tended too.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my bad. i was at work and didnt hear my phone ring. i been working late lately because we are transferring a bunch of trucks and a bunch of those bitches were broke n sht


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

/\
l
l
l
l
l

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 25 2006, 06:19 PM~5497394
> *my bad. i was at work and didnt hear my phone ring. i been working late lately because we are transferring a bunch of trucks and a bunch of those bitches were broke n sht
> *


damn i feel ya homie work has been keepin me busy too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as soon as phone is back on ill call you,

till then heres a pic from the show,this is me and loridin69 at chehalis,i got to drive riderchronicles caddy ROULETTE


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 30 2006, 02:04 AM~5518120
> *as soon as phone is back on ill call you,
> 
> till then heres a pic from the show,this is me and loridin69 at chehalis,i got to drive riderchronicles caddy ROULETTE
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh shit!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

trust me i felt like a king drivin in that car,


MAKES ME WANT A FLEETWOOD EVEN MORE,BUT ONLY IN BLUE


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

thats a nice ride, who's is it?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

homie ryan's (RIDERCHRONICLES) I was helpin him sell dvds at the show and he hadnt got pics of his car movin yet,so i got the privilage,


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 31 2006, 10:57 PM~5529820
> *homie ryan's (RIDERCHRONICLES) I was helpin him sell dvds at the show and he hadnt got pics of his car movin yet,so i got the privilage,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed homie.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

shit bro did you even reach the gas pedals? lol just bustin ya balls homie. im prolly gonna give ya a call the day after the car show ( which is tomorrow) and let ya know how it went. me and kareem are gonna nose up to spice shit up. i wish i had a hat or a t ahirt or something to rep the club....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 1 2006, 06:39 PM~5535460
> *shit bro did you even reach the gas pedals? lol just bustin ya balls homie. im prolly gonna give ya a call the day after the car show ( which is tomorrow) and let ya know how it went. me and kareem are gonna nose up to spice shit up. i wish i had a hat or a t ahirt or something to rep the club....
> *


go buy some transfer paper and throw one together tonight  :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 1 2006, 08:39 PM~5535460
> *shit bro did you even reach the gas pedals? lol just bustin ya balls homie. im prolly gonna give ya a call the day after the car show ( which is tomorrow) and let ya know how it went. me and kareem are gonna nose up to spice shit up. i wish i had a hat or a t ahirt or something to rep the club....
> *


the number to get the hats is 919-304-2778. ask for the Semper Fidelis Car Club hat by name, and tell them what kinda hat style you want. Unofficial shirts are ready to order, official shirts will be ready in three weeks <-----------Memo from Devil Dawg


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 1 2006, 08:41 PM~5535466
> *go buy some transfer paper and throw one together tonight    :biggrin:
> *


you bootleg ghetto fucker <------------- Memo from Devil Dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Jun 1 2006, 08:55 PM~5535513
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> kevin, you were at chehalis.... :angry: ...damn, i was gonna head there, but, i couldnt find the time.
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Jun 1 2006, 08:52 PM~5535498
> *you bootleg ghetto fucker <------------- Memo from Devil Dawg :biggrin:
> *


okay brotha your the one who told me to do that over the phone!

phOwned


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 1 2006, 10:08 PM~5535836
> *okay brotha your the one who told me to do that over the phone!
> 
> phOwned
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lmao


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

that car show was a fucking joke.........


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 1 2006, 06:39 PM~5535460
> *shit bro did you even reach the gas pedals? lol just bustin ya balls homie. im prolly gonna give ya a call the day after the car show ( which is tomorrow) and let ya know how it went. me and kareem are gonna nose up to spice shit up. i wish i had a hat or a t ahirt or something to rep the club....
> *


phone is still off,its really buggin me now,and other than that,i didnt even have to move the seat,im not that short,sorry the show sucked,and dice it may have rained but it was still a decent show.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup d


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

sup Kevin when is B coming back? He dont call no more :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

he on the road,


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whazzup homie,


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

wassup smurf


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lol nada whole lot just workin


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 5 2006, 09:24 AM~5553796
> *lol nada whole lot just workin
> *


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

T T T FROM PAGE 2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

vengence.I like your car.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 6 2006, 06:17 PM~5563574
> *vengence.I like your car.
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks,i got to get some more pics soon,im still in the process of gettin some more audio wired in.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i finally tucked 2 10's in my trunk. not my tweeters are out....poopie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

that sux


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i know i wanna go watch it,i know kids movie,but it looks hilarious.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

hey Kevin :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup man,just workin alot here,the other guy quit so its just me...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey brandon im not exactly sure what you said on the phone the other day. but im going to order my plaque on pay day.


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 10 2006, 08:56 PM~5586664
> *hey brandon im not exactly sure what you said on the phone the other day. but im going to order my plaque on pay day.
> *


sorry homie we were all at Hooters last night and drunk, so you know how that goes


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wish there was a hooters around here. you made me jealous i hope your happy! lol. so when are you comming back off the road?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ill let him tell you that,..


dont worry i aint gettin no days off anytime soon....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i talked to the guy at lazer werkz im going to order my plaque on the 15th. who else has a plaque?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oh i almost for got guess who i saw today!?











only the Commandant and the SMAJMAC

that dude can talk for hours!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey brandon, i honestly dont know why you insist on sending pictures to my phone. i allready told you i cant download them. sorry bro... no hard feelings.. :biggrin:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 12 2006, 09:04 PM~5597151
> *oh i almost for got guess who i saw today!?
> only the Commandant and the SMAJMAC
> 
> ...


Estrada is cool homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Semper Fi Hustla (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 12 2006, 09:30 PM~5597319
> *hey brandon, i honestly dont know why you insist on sending pictures to my phone. i allready told you i cant download them. sorry bro... no hard feelings.. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: get that shit fixed


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

some pics of the SDime, it needs A LOT of work :tears:

any help I can get (including a gas can and a match) is much appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

looks like you got yourself a hopper there. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 10:39 AM~5599883
> * looks like you got yourself a hopper there. :biggrin:
> *


more of a HEADACHE than a HOPPER


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jun 13 2006, 11:28 AM~5600514
> *more of a HEADACHE than a HOPPER
> *


ok.how about a bon fire starter :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 12:55 PM~5600604
> *ok.how about a bon fire starter :biggrin:
> *


thats more like it  

hows the ride hunting coming?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

its going good.i found a few cars.But i wasnt feeling them.So im still looking.Im going to look at one tonite and a few over the weekend.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 13 2006, 01:22 PM~5600755
> *its going good.i found a few cars.But i wasnt feeling them.So im still looking.Im going to look at one tonite and a few over the weekend.
> *


thats cool homie. if you come across some 14's at a good price let me know :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ya.im going to need some to. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good brandon,are you sure its a 4cyl? looks like a 6 to me.either way its a start,just keep workin on it lil by lil....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 14 2006, 10:49 AM~5605551
> *looks good brandon,are you sure its a 4cyl? looks like a 6 to me.either way its a start,just keep workin on it lil by lil....
> *


2.8 is a 6 cylinder. I'm starting with the engine and for that its going to a Chevy dealer to get diagnosed, then the interior gets redone


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i had seen back in the day.somebody made a chevy 350 convertion kit.those dam truck would haul with the 350.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 14 2006, 05:50 PM~5608105
> *i had seen back in the day.somebody made a chevy 350 convertion kit.those dam truck would haul with the 350.
> *


if chevy says my engine is fucked then I will throw one in. I got the 2.8 in there now


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

as long as its well taken care of a 2.8 will last a long ass time,the conversion kit aint that bad,kinda easy if ya ask me..

i got told i can get my interior done for 500,normal price from this guy would be like a grand so i am gonna have to save up some money fast with everything thats goin on so i can take dude up on that deal,


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Semper Fi Hustla_@Jun 13 2006, 09:50 AM~5599657
> *:angry: get that shit fixed
> *


its not broken :angry: 

im gonna order my plaque today. but they dont take paypal.......so i guess im gonna have to mail a cheque... plus i just had to order 2 motors today... i just got paid and im allready about to be broke.. plus i have to go to san diego on sunday...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence+Jun 15 2006, 12:21 PM~5611890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the fabric for the interior and Aaron is putting it in


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good b...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up SEMPER FI C.C. :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup kustom...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey Vengence.Whats crackin. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

wassup homie, found a ride :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

found another candidate for the club... minitruck s dime on bags lays frame nice truck just needa paint... gonna talk to him next chance i get...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jun 16 2006, 03:53 PM~5619261
> *wassup homie, found a ride :dunno:
> *




Sure did.Check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81+Jun 16 2006, 05:01 PM~5619272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: you bought it?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

yup.what do you think.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2006, 05:25 PM~5619378
> *yup.what do you think.
> *


nice homie. hopefully its in as good of condition as it looks


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

real good.seats are like new.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2006, 05:28 PM~5619390
> *real good.seats are like new.
> *


then you're ahead of the game. take your time and do it right homie :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i will.


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

i hear word of a SEMPER FI C.C. guy here in ontario.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

PICS DIDNT SHOW UP,

we have a couple homies up north,


sounds good tony.


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

UR OREGON PREZ IS BACK FOR GOOD.....SO HOLLA AT UR BOY.....GLAD TO BE BACK IN FULL FORCE.....THANKS BRANDON


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hahaha i have no comment to that but a laugh :biggrin:


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

AT LEAST HERE I GET SOME RECOGNITION AND A PREZ THAT COMMUNICATES WITH ME.......SO ITS ALL GOOD HERE


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hahaha sorry i didnt call you everyday sweety.......why dont you come over i will rub your back for you and sing you a song while i make you some tea....

but really im not gonna get into it here good luck to you BIG VATO. maybe next week you will find another club to go and wine and complain to. no disrespect to semper fi, but man alex you have commitment problems i should have known what you were like when you were cryin to me before. I was just being stupid by letting you start a chapter so quick. I guess you seemed like a good guy at the time now i just realize that you want everyone to feel sorry for you and you need a place to go and cry about things to. here you can do that. we stay lethal, i shouldnt have to babysit you  

good luck agin

I wont be back to comment here about this again sorry semper fi for this guys ignorance


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

I DONT HAVE AN ISSUE, JUS BEIN IN THE MILITARY I KNOW WHAT IT MEANS TO RUN AN ORGANIZATION......BUT UR JUS A CIVILIAN SO U WOULDNT KNOW......I EXPECT A LOT FROM MY LEADERS, AND IF THEY DONT PUT OUT, THEN THEY GET SNUFFED OUT, SIMPLE AS THAT......SO GOOD LUCK......


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

okay i know i said i wasnt gonna write back back after a stupid comment like that i must say something else.....

awnestly, do you expect me to have 2 jobs, which I do, have a family that involves 2 kids and and tons of bills, and have my own chapter to run which i do, and still take time outta my busy schedual everyday to call you. you sound like a woman. even if I did call you did you expect me to run your chapter that is about 6500 miles away from me as well? when your a chapter president It is your duty to make things happen in your chapter not mine. now I did my best at getting you guys on the website and posting a new thread there on layitlow for you and I even got your plaques set up which you didnt even go threw with getting. I dont know what you expect from me but then again IM just a civilian. 

wait a min arnt you a civilian too? your not in the military anymore so what does that make you? even then they way you put it sounds a little racist me. I dont knwo where you get off telling me that I to know what it means to run an orgaization, when you sit at home all day long not working sitting in front of the computer watching porn and talking shit on myspace or layitlow.......

your a joke I can careless at this point about your decision with us we did nothing to you. In fact im not even gonna place blam on me or Lethal Lowz cause we did nothing but welcome the shit outta you and you turned your head. here is my goodbyes. 

FUCK OFF :biggrin: goodday


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

SEE U DONT EVEN DO WHAT U SAY UR GONNA DO....U SAID U WERENT GONNA RESPOND ANYMORE.......GET A GRIP FOO AND BUG OUT


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

man you guys are killin my A.M. buzz with this here. I want both of you to call me and suffer through my agonizing headache with me :burn:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

im done dealing with this I want no phone calls just go on with your mary way and have a fun time doin what ever it is other than cause drama that you guys do.

this is just the internet, not real life


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Jun 17 2006, 08:43 AM~5622236
> *im done dealing with this I want no phone calls just go on with your mary way and have a fun time doin what ever it is other than cause drama that you guys do.
> 
> this is just the internet, not real life
> *


I woke up to this after thinking you and Alex talked shit out. Yes Joe, I told him to talk to you and see what was up since Alex was happy to be in Lowz. Between Thursday and now I have no idea what happened between you two until now but why do I get blamed for others actions? I encouraged him to work the problem out between you two but I get blamed for him leaving? Man I'm hungover, I dunno what I just typed :angry:


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

all i got was a myspace message sayin some dumb shit and he told me not to respond....i had no idea things were goin badly.....but i dont really care hes your problem now lol.....goodluck with that


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MrLethalLowz_@Jun 17 2006, 08:54 AM~5622263
> *all i got was a myspace message sayin some dumb shit and he told me not to respond....i had no idea things were goin badly.....but i dont really care hes your problem now lol.....goodluck with that
> *


 :0 I got one of those, but it was from this chick down in Florida I was bangin a few weeks ago :biggrin: 

I miss that pussy :tears:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

EXCUSE ME?

I NEVER SAID YOU WERE ALLOWED BACK IN!!!!!!!!

SINCE I AM THE WEST COAST PRES. AND THAT IS MY REGION I STILL HAVE FINAL SAY....

TILL THEN DONT GET YA HOPES TOOO HIGH THERE ALEX..

WHASSUP JOE NICE TO SEE YOU STOPPIN IN HOMIE.......


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

maybe we need to remember something when dealing with this, and that is there is ONE boss of Semper Fidelis C.C. and his name is DEVIL DAWG!!!! Alex already knows the conditions in which he will be readmitted into the club and if he leaves again its three strikes you're OUT. This is one club, not two working as one.


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

WELL EXCUSE ME, I THOUGHT WE HAD A WASHINGTON PREZ AND A OREGON PREZ....NOT TALKIN ABOUT WEST COAST FOO......SO I WOULD SUGGEST WATCH HOW U TALK TO ME FOO.....


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

LOL :twak: :banghead:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

bury the hate :wave:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

*Happy Fathers Day*


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 18 2006, 08:00 AM~5626386
> *Happy Fathers Day
> *


Happy Fathers Day homie


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day to all you fathers. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

thanks, Happy Fathers Day homie :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jun 17 2006, 11:15 AM~5623104
> *WELL EXCUSE ME, I THOUGHT WE HAD A WASHINGTON PREZ AND A OREGON PREZ....NOT TALKIN ABOUT WEST COAST FOO......SO I WOULD SUGGEST WATCH HOW U TALK TO ME FOO.....
> *


at the point in time you only a propect and thats cuz brandon made that so,,,,
and i am more then just the washington pres...


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

WELL THERE IS ONLY ONE BOSS LIL BOY.......I DONT ANSWER TO U, JUS BRANDON.....SO GET A GRIP


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

:machinegun: :burn:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

and with that i say this,,,


you are still in my jurisdiction,brandon is the club pres. but if you want to go that way ima make a suggestion,find a club where you are more welcome.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

at least you get to work dice,with everything thats goin on with me and my injury i cant return to work,,,,,


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

SORRY, IM ALREADY IN A CLUB AND I AM HERE TO STAY.....HEY U KNOW WHAT MR WEST COAST PREZ, U SHOULD HAVE THE LEADERSHIP SKILL AND MATURITY OF TAKIN THIS MATTER TO PRIVATE, NOT AIR IT OUT IN FRONT OF SOMEONE ELSE.....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 18 2006, 11:47 PM~5629961
> *and with that i say this,,,
> you are still in my jurisdiction,brandon is the club pres. but if you want to go that way ima make a suggestion,find a club where you are more welcome.....
> *


 :angry: CALL ME


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yeah ok,

b call me,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 16 2006, 05:05 PM~5619280
> *Sure did.Check it out. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



is that a 88? thats like the non juice twin of my caddy....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 19 2006, 11:55 PM~5636277
> *is that a 88? thats like the non juice twin of my caddy....
> *




nope.89.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

New Topic..all updated with Hotel/Motel INfo and a Mapquest Link...All you need to know right here Homies.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=269322

MiDWeST MaDNeSS - August 5th, 2006


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 22 2006, 07:21 AM~5649609
> *
> 
> New Topic..all updated with Hotel/Motel INfo and a Mapquest Link...All you need to know right here Homies.
> ...


sounds good flash,sorry i wont be able to make it.....


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jun 22 2006, 09:21 AM~5649609
> *
> 
> New Topic..all updated with Hotel/Motel INfo and a Mapquest Link...All you need to know right here Homies.
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 22 2006, 01:43 PM~5651197
> *
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

damn i was close. does it have a digital dashboard?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

whassup kustom and tony.....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

was up Vengence


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

nadawhola, just kickin it and gettin used to the new brace on my leg...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jun 24 2006, 11:11 AM~5661408
> *nadawhola, just kickin it and gettin used to the new brace on my leg...
> *




run forrest run. :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 24 2006, 12:13 PM~5661414
> *run forrest run. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hi every badah! hi doctor nick!


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 24 2006, 07:57 PM~5663205
> *hi every badah! hi doctor nick!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Jun 24 2006, 07:21 PM~5663471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice brandon..... :0


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Jun 24 2006, 11:11 PM~5663934
> *whats all that aboot??
> *


i'm rollin commando :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

keep em on man,damn i can smell ya from over here.....





j/p homie........


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

you gonna do your interior with that. im gonna find out about that plaque and get back to you...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 25 2006, 06:40 PM~5666702
> *you gonna do your interior with that. im gonna find out about that plaque and get back to you...
> *


yeah, I always wanted to do it


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

T T T


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

yo homies


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 26 2006, 10:17 AM~5669579
> * yo homies
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

**Semper Fidelis C.C. NorthWest Picnic & Hop**
**ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE INVITED TO COME AND ENJOY A DAY WITH US**



RAINIER VISTA COMMUNITY PARK
AUGUST 12TH, 2006
10:00A.M. - 6:00P.M.
LACEY, WASHINGTON


**HOP CLASSES**

Single Pump Hop $100.00 Ca$h
Double Pump Hop $100.00 Ca$h


**HIGHLIGHTS**

Club vs. Club Baseball
Tug of War between clubs
Raffles throughout the day


FREE ADMISSION ~ FAMILY ENVIRONMENT ~ FREE DRINKS 


**For More Information, Contact**

Brandan @ 305-307-6639
Kevin @ 360-459-2770
[email protected]
www.semperficc.com 



**ALL MEDIA WELCOME**​


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

it hurts me to put gas in my car.... at least its going down...still no luck on gettong those pics on the puter.....ill let you know tho B...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Yo SEMPER FI C.C. :wave:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

here you go brandon as promised. pictures


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i forgot the car show pics. they sucked anyway....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hey brandon. i forgot did you ever get my address? i was wondering about that t shirt..
ill pm it to you here on LIL just in case. and im gonna see karim this weekend and get some club dues out of him. how much are they again?

tony


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im ordering my plaque tomorrow. are they really 200? jesus i thought they were 150.... any idea how they mount to the slot where the window is?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 29 2006, 09:37 PM~5692107
> *im ordering my plaque tomorrow. are they really 200? jesus i thought they were 150.... any idea how they mount to the slot where the window is?
> *


just push it in between the seat and the rear dash...

PICNIC IS CANCELLED EVERYONE,SORRY BUT WITH EVERYTHING THATS GOIN ON WE ARE UNABLE TO GO THROUGH WITH IT.......


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

hello everyone just checkin in with yas


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup joe n chris


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 1 2006, 02:14 AM~5697876
> *just push it in between the seat and the rear dash...
> 
> PICNIC IS CANCELLED EVERYONE,SORRY BUT WITH EVERYTHING THATS GOIN ON WE ARE UNABLE TO GO THROUGH WITH IT.......
> *



my rear window has limo tint on it.. that was my first idea....untill i realized that


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 1 2006, 09:26 PM~5701318
> *my rear window has limo tint on it.. that was my first idea....untill i realized that
> *


its ok,thats just the main place to put it,other than that theres always in a window on the door.....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Jul 2 2006, 12:00 AM~5701864
> *:0
> sup. sorry to hear that shit.
> by the way hows things going?
> *


ok i guess just dealin with l&i and tryin to maintain....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 29 2006, 08:05 PM~5691225
> *i forgot the car show pics. they sucked anyway....
> 
> 
> ...


sup fools, you in japan??


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint im on the injured list.......


i think that plate was from when he went,but dont quote me on it.......


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

have a safe and happy 4th of July from LuxuriouS c.c. :wave:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

thanks homie,

hope yall have a happy and safe one too from semper fi cc.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

happy 4th to yall too....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Whats up homies.Hope you had a good 4th. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Jul 4 2006, 02:48 AM~5712753
> *sup fools, you in japan??
> *



i used to be. and wish i still was...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 5 2006, 08:24 PM~5721493
> *i used to be. and wish i still was...
> *


I FEEL YA I MISS OKINAWA JAPAN


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

4th was okay,didnt get drunk like i was hopin....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im ok just maintainin as well as i can...

glad you had fun chris,


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

IM SO STOKED....GOT MYSHOWBALLS PUT IN YESTERDAY NOW I CAN DO ROLLIN 3 WHEELS.....GOT A LINE ON 2 MORE PUMPS SO ITS JUS GONNA GET BETTER


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good,


but you still need a 2dr,





and to think thats what chassis im on and im workin on gettin a 2dr caprice also.....

which means i have one 2dr and workin on gettin another.....


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

I DONT NEED A 2DR.....ALREADY GOT A RIDE THAT EVERYONE LOVES HERE


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO HOST NEXT YEARS PICNIC HERE......KNEW I SHOULD HAVE HELD IT THIS YEAR, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN A SUCCESS, WELL NEXT YEAR ITS GONNA BE A BLAST.....SEMPER FI


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ILL TALK TO BRANDON ABOUT THAT,



WHATS TO SAY YOULL BE ROLLIN WITH US THEN......


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

HEY, BRANDON ALREADY SAID I COULD HAVE IT HERE NEXT YEAR, SO GO RUN AND CRY TO BRANDON ALL U WANT......U FUCKIN LET THE CLUB DOWN, THE WHOLE CLUB WITHOUT BEING ABLE TO PUT ON OUR PICNIC.......AND ILL BE ROLLIN BABY, BELIEVE ME, ILL BE ROLLIN HARD AND STRONG....CAUSE ITS SEMPER FI MOTHERFUCKA!!...HA HAAAAAA


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

post pics of your car homie, looks like a 4 door box in your avater?


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

hey homie, yea its a 4.......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.BigDice_@Jul 7 2006, 02:52 AM~5730232
> *:uh:
> 
> everyone was busy.....is what my understanding was.
> *



IT WAS THAT IM THE ONLY ONE HERE TO TEND TO THINGS ON THE PICNIC AND IT WAS MY CHOICE AND BRANDON IS BEHIND ME 100% ON THAT CHOICE SINCE IM DEALIN WITH MORE THAN JUST THE CAR CLUB IM OUT THERE ACTUALLY *WORKIN *TO TAKE CARE OF MY FAMILY AND MAKIN SURE THEY HAVE WHAT THEY NEED FIRST,EVEN THOUGH I AINT GOT KIDS OF MY OWN I HAVE 3 LIL ONES THAT DEPEND ON ME TO HELP THEM KEEP A HOME AND SOME PEOPLE DONT UNDERSTAND THAT CONCEPT*...SINCE THEY DONT WORK.....*


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

HEY FOO, OH BRANDON HAS UR BACK?? HELL U ALMOST GOT BOOTED OUT OF THE CLUB, U KNOW THAT?.......AND IM RETIRED FROM DISABILITIES FROM THE MARINE CORPS AND THE WAR......I MAKE 44K A YEAR, HOW BOUT U??....I MIGHT NOT WORK BUT I DID MY TIME FOR THIS COUNTRY, MORE THAN WHAT U HAVE DONE.........SO WHEN U MAKE AS MUCH AS ME COME TALK TO ME.......YEA I TAKE CARE OF MY KIDS AS WELL......SO STOP CRYIN AND MOVE ON......IM JUS MAKIN A STATEMENT FOR NEXT YEAR, IF THAT HURT UR FEELINGS, OH FUCKIN WELL, GROW UP LIL BOY.......BYE BYE NOW, I DONT WANT TO TALK TO U, ESPECIALLY NOW THAT UR NOT OVER ME....HAHAHAHAHAHA........RUN ALONG LIL BOY.......SEMPER FI YO


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jul 7 2006, 03:51 PM~5732769
> *HEY FOO, OH BRANDON HAS UR BACK?? HELL U ALMOST GOT BOOTED OUT OF THE CLUB, U KNOW THAT?.......AND IM RETIRED FROM DISABILITIES FROM THE MARINE CORPS AND THE WAR......I MAKE 44K A YEAR, HOW BOUT U??....I MIGHT NOT WORK BUT I DID MY TIME FOR THIS COUNTRY, MORE THAN WHAT U HAVE DONE.........SO WHEN U MAKE AS MUCH AS ME COME TALK TO ME.......YEA I TAKE CARE OF MY KIDS AS WELL......SO STOP CRYIN AND MOVE ON......IM JUS MAKIN A STATEMENT FOR NEXT YEAR, IF THAT HURT UR FEELINGS, OH FUCKIN WELL, GROW UP LIL BOY.......BYE BYE NOW, I DONT WANT TO TALK TO U, ESPECIALLY NOW THAT UR NOT OVER ME....HAHAHAHAHAHA........RUN ALONG LIL BOY.......SEMPER FI YO
> *



have a semper fidelis day :biggrin: 


how did you get hurt? im pending a medical discharge myself.... you get hurt in oif 1 or 2?


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

I WAS THERE 90-91.....I RECEIVED SOME PHYSICAL INJURY, BUT MOSTLY PSYCHOLOGICAL.....BEEN DOIN THERAPY FOR ALMOST 14 YRS NOW, SOMETIMES IN AND OUT OF PSYCH WARDS.........PTSD IS LIVING HELL BRO


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jul 7 2006, 04:34 PM~5733565
> *I WAS THERE 90-91.....I RECEIVED SOME PHYSICAL INJURY, BUT MOSTLY PSYCHOLOGICAL.....BEEN DOIN THERAPY FOR ALMOST 14 YRS NOW, SOMETIMES IN AND OUT OF PSYCH WARDS.........PTSD IS LIVING HELL BRO
> *



and that exactly points out 99% of your problems.
i could go on to burn you live in here for all to see but i have dignity,and trust me if brandon has an issue with me he'll come to me,im still confused why he let you back in with your commitment issues,i wasnt hurt at all,and i tried gettin into the military,my medical records kept me out,your weight is half your problem thats why you in physical therapy,movin fork to mouth aint therapy except for your mind if you wanna call it that...


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

U IGNORANT FUCK, I LAST SAID I DIDNT WANT TO TALK TO U ANYMORE, AND BY THE WAY, IM NOT IN PHYSICAL THERAPY, IM TALKIN THERAPY, U KNOW LIKE WITH A THERAPIST, PSYCHOLOGIST???......GOD U DUMB......AND IF U WANNA CONTINUE WITH UR STUPID AND IGNORANT PERSONAL ATTACKS WELL I JUS MAY STEP IT UP A NOTCH, PHYSICALLY....UR REALLY SHOWIN UR TRUE COLORS IN HERE IN FRONT OF THE CLUB, I TOLD U BEFORE, U GOT SOMETHIN PERSONAL TO SAY TO ME THEN SAY IT TO ME.....IM TOO OLD TO PLAY LIL BOY GAMES WITH U.......SO LEAVE ME THE FUCK A LONE SO I CAN HAVE INTELLIGENT CONVERSATION ABOUT THE CLUB......


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jul 7 2006, 04:50 PM~5733616
> *U IGNORANT FUCK, I LAST SAID I DIDNT WANT TO TALK TO U ANYMORE, AND BY THE WAY, IM NOT IN PHYSICAL THERAPY, IM TALKIN THERAPY, U KNOW LIKE WITH A THERAPIST, PSYCHOLOGIST???......GOD U DUMB......AND IF U WANNA CONTINUE WITH UR STUPID AND IGNORANT PERSONAL ATTACKS WELL I JUS MAY STEP IT UP A NOTCH, PHYSICALLY....UR REALLY SHOWIN UR TRUE COLORS IN HERE IN FRONT OF THE CLUB, I TOLD U BEFORE, U GOT SOMETHIN PERSONAL TO SAY TO ME THEN SAY IT TO ME.....IM TOO OLD TO PLAY LIL BOY GAMES WITH U.......SO LEAVE ME THE FUCK A LONE SO I CAN HAVE INTELLIGENT CONVERSATION ABOUT THE CLUB......
> *




*WHATEVER* :uh: 

GO BACK TO YA THERAPIST,OR CHANGE YA DIAPER.....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 7 2006, 07:00 PM~5733652
> *WHATEVER :uh:
> 
> GO BACK TO YA THERAPIST,OR CHANGE YA DIAPER.....
> *



you need to check your message on myspace


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

if you are just going to ignore me, then you have another thing comming. i told you explicitly what your options were and you chose the disgracefull path of a small child. i hope the door dosent hit ya where the good lord split ya. because brandon made it pretty clear what needed to happen. i dont know if you are just imagining things or you are just dillusional, but you obviously cant handle an adult situation. so therefore my decision is final and prettymuch will remain unchanged

Tony T

U.S.M.C

Semper Fi


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

AMEN BROTHER......I JUS CAME ON HERE TO POST ABOUT MY RIDE AND SOMEONE WANTED TO DISS ALL OVER ME.......HELL SHOULD HAVE SEEN WHAT HE WROTE IN PRIVATE.....I WAS PISSED YO, BUT THINGS GOT STRAIGHTENED OUT BETWEEN A PHONE CALL WITH BRANDON AND TONY SO THEY GOT MYBACK......SEMPER FI BROTHER


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

im just trying to help a homie out the best way i can. and thank got most of what was said wasnt on here. if i was an administrator id delete this whole topic and it would start from scratch....
hey alex. i tried to call brandon just now and of the 900000000 numbers i have under his name none of them were answered, except i think his ex answered one of them...

but i talked to him earlier this morning and he basically sait that it was up to me what should happen and i allready made it clear what was going to happen. so unless anyone had anything else to say. my mind is made up.

just cuz we are one down now, does not mean we are out.


tony t


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

IF YOU ARE IN SEMPER FI C.C YOU ARE NO LONGER ALLOWED TO POST IN THIS THREAD. IT IS OFF LIMITS UNTILL I CAN GET IT DELETED AND START A NEW ONE.


----------



## alexs88caprice (Jan 9, 2006)

TRYIN TO CALL KEVIN, TO TELL HIM I AM NEW PACIFIC NORTHWEST PREZ.....LET U KNOW WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok well ill say this,


ALEX,i wasnt dissin on ya ride i was givin helpfull advice n you spit it in my face...thats why i reacted the way i did and shoulda kept it i.m.

to everyone else im sorry you had the unfortunate pleasure of readin this.

























TONY,I WASNT IGNORIN YOU I WASNT ONLINE,I JUST NEVER LOG OUT IS ALL....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

THIS MATTER WILL BE ATTENDED TO AT A LATER TIME. FOR NOW THERE IS NO MORE POSTING IN THIS THREAD. JUST HANG ON FOE THE NEW ONE THED THERE WILL BE NO PUBLICITY ABOUT OUR CLUBS PERSONAL PROBLEMS


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jul 8 2006, 02:34 PM~5737585
> *TRYIN TO CALL KEVIN, TO TELL HIM I AM NEW PACIFIC NORTHWEST PREZ.....LET U KNOW WHAT HAPPENS
> *


 :scrutinize: 


SORRY TONY BUT ON THAT NOTE IM OUTTA HERE.....


WASHINGTON CHAPTER NOW CLOSED......


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

...


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 8 2006, 08:24 PM~5739192
> *:scrutinize:
> SORRY TONY BUT ON THAT NOTE IM OUTTA HERE.....
> WASHINGTON CHAPTER NOW CLOSED......
> *


GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

check the date on that post foo... haha


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Apr 17 2007, 12:51 PM~7711194
> *GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BAHAHA I FEW MORE THAN WE CAN ALL SLEEP BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## savageloc24 (Apr 12, 2006)

vengence's post sayin washington chapter closed is dated july 8th 2006.

seems to me the chapter is still up and running.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by savageloc24_@Apr 17 2007, 02:56 PM~7713376
> *vengence's post sayin washington chapter closed is dated july 8th 2006.
> 
> seems to me the chapter is still up and running.
> *


yeah it is,i closed it for a couple months right around the time of my accident,

dont get me wrong i was still representing and supporting SEMPER FI to the fullest,i just had to tend to some business and be away from the club for a while..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i thought this got deleted? WTF!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats up with brandon.he get banned for life?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2007, 10:00 PM~7716366
> *whats up with brandon.he get banned for life?
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jul 7 2006, 03:00 AM~5730191
> *hey homie, yea its a 4.......
> 
> 
> ...


looks good...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jul 7 2006, 02:51 PM~5732769
> *HEY FOO, OH BRANDON HAS UR BACK?? HELL U ALMOST GOT BOOTED OUT OF THE CLUB, U KNOW THAT?.......AND IM RETIRED FROM DISABILITIES FROM THE MARINE CORPS AND THE WAR......I MAKE 44K A YEAR, HOW BOUT U??....I MIGHT NOT WORK BUT I DID MY TIME FOR THIS COUNTRY, MORE THAN WHAT U HAVE DONE.........SO WHEN U MAKE AS MUCH AS ME COME TALK TO ME.......YEA I TAKE CARE OF MY KIDS AS WELL......SO STOP CRYIN AND MOVE ON......IM JUS MAKIN A STATEMENT FOR NEXT YEAR, IF THAT HURT UR FEELINGS, OH FUCKIN WELL, GROW UP LIL BOY.......BYE BYE NOW, I DONT WANT TO TALK TO U, ESPECIALLY NOW THAT UR NOT OVER ME....HAHAHAHAHAHA........RUN ALONG LIL BOY.......SEMPER FI YO
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 17 2007, 09:56 PM~7716329
> *i thought this got deleted? WTF!
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

good night fellas...


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

:0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alexs88caprice_@Jul 7 2006, 04:51 PM~5732769
> *HEY FOO, OH BRANDON HAS UR BACK?? HELL U ALMOST GOT BOOTED OUT OF THE CLUB, U KNOW THAT?.......AND IM RETIRED FROM DISABILITIES FROM THE MARINE CORPS AND THE WAR......I MAKE 44K A YEAR, HOW BOUT U??....I MIGHT NOT WORK BUT I DID MY TIME FOR THIS COUNTRY, MORE THAN WHAT U HAVE DONE.........SO WHEN U MAKE AS MUCH AS ME COME TALK TO ME.......YEA I TAKE CARE OF MY KIDS AS WELL......SO STOP CRYIN AND MOVE ON......IM JUS MAKIN A STATEMENT FOR NEXT YEAR, IF THAT HURT UR FEELINGS, OH FUCKIN WELL, GROW UP LIL BOY.......BYE BYE NOW, I DONT WANT TO TALK TO U, ESPECIALLY NOW THAT UR NOT OVER ME....HAHAHAHAHAHA........RUN ALONG LIL BOY.......SEMPER FI YO
> *


WAHAHA VENGINA JUST GOT OWNED


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 17 2007, 08:41 PM~7714446
> *yeah it is,i closed it for a couple months right around the time of my accident,
> 
> dont get me wrong i was still representing and supporting SEMPER FI to the fullest,i just had to tend to some business and be away from the club for a while..
> *


DIAPER RASH?? :uh:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 11:13 AM~7719329
> *DIAPER RASH??  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

WAHAHAHAHAHA OR HE SHARTED HIMSELF AND IT LEAKED DOWN HIS LEG INTO HIS SHOESAHAHAHAHA


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 09:13 AM~7719329
> *DIAPER RASH??  :uh:
> *


car accident homie....


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2007, 07:49 PM~7722366
> *car accident homie....
> *


you got your clit stuck in the door?????


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 06:42 PM~7722688
> *you got your clit stuck in the door?????
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 10:11 AM~7719314
> *WAHAHA VENGINA JUST GOT OWNED
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 05:42 PM~7722688
> *you got your clit stuck in the door?????
> *


no its what happens when a cheap german hands the keys to a faulty vehicle to someone and dont think twice....


my boss's ford focus had a bunch of shit fucked up in the front end and they never listened to what anyone was saying just said aint nothin wrong with it..well ill let the pic speak for itself....the brakes were so fucked up it caused the steering wheel to shake violently back and forth most the time,this time it just caused it to veer enough it was in front of oncoming traffic,

i am still workin on building a case against them...they said i was out joyriding,i was on call and had been for the last 13 days straight...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2007, 10:23 PM~7723574
> *no its what happens when a cheap german hands the keys to a faulty vehicle to someone and dont think twice....
> my boss's ford focus had a bunch of shit fucked up in the front end and they never listened to what anyone was saying just said aint nothin wrong with it..well ill let the pic speak for itself....the brakes were so fucked up it caused the steering wheel to shake violently back and forth most the time,this time it just caused it to veer enough it was in front of oncoming traffic,
> 
> ...


NICE ,SO IS THAT WHY YOUR FACE LOOKS THE WAY IT DOES AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 18 2007, 10:23 PM~7723574
> *no its what happens when a cheap german hands the keys to a faulty vehicle to someone and dont think twice....
> my boss's ford focus had a bunch of shit fucked up in the front end and they never listened to what anyone was saying just said aint nothin wrong with it..well ill let the pic speak for itself....the brakes were so fucked up it caused the steering wheel to shake violently back and forth most the time,this time it just caused it to veer enough it was in front of oncoming traffic,
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2007, 10:07 PM~7724930
> *damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... :0
> *


yup....


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

found a solo rider wantin to join maybe!



















and i got to clean the beast. the weather has been outstanding lately!


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

QQz around for Brandan....where are you, looks like things goin crazy with out u, hit me up when u read this....muahzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

brandon doesnt come on this site anymore


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Apr 22 2007, 09:51 PM~7751260
> *QQz around for Brandan....where are you, looks like things goin crazy with out u, hit me up when u read this....muahzzzzzzzzzz
> *


brandon got banned sweety......


and nice to see you too..... :angry: 










tony i would see about gettin that car in the club,its clean and nice.need more pics of it too..


and the caddy lookin good...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

yeah im hopin we meet up in daylight this friday, cus usually cruise night starts after dark and he lives kinda far away...

fuck why am i using this topic? this one should have been deleted


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 24 2007, 12:41 PM~7761993
> *yeah im hopin we meet up in daylight this friday, cus usually cruise night starts after dark and he lives kinda far away...
> 
> fuck why am i using this topic? this one should have been deleted
> *


TOPIC OWNED


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

bummer


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

SHIT HAPPENS....


----------



## Baby_Boo'z64 (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 24 2007, 12:29 AM~7760292
> *brandon got banned sweety......
> and nice to see you too..... :angry:
> tony i would see about gettin that car in the club,its clean and nice.need more pics of it too..
> ...


 
wow what happend, i was gone for a minute and he's gone?
nice to see u to vengence, hello guys


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baby_Boo'z64_@Apr 26 2007, 11:06 PM~7783683
> *wow what happend, i was gone for a minute and he's gone?
> nice to see u to vengence, hello guys
> *


next time you speak to him on the phone ask him,

he already knows its cause i think he was prolly actin up...


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

HAHAHAS SEMPEROWNEDAFIED


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2007, 04:13 PM~7956998
> *HAHAHAS SEMPEROWNEDAFIED
> *


at least these few guys are still continuing what brandan couldn't continue with. got to give them props for that.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i accept props where theyre due. im still catching shit for crap that brandon pulled. i cant believe i got a plaque. tshirts. well i was gonna do tshirts till i got ripped for 300 dollars from some punk bitch on here. i really wanted that booty kit too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 22 2007, 03:58 PM~7957736
> *i accept props where theyre due. im still catching shit for crap that brandon pulled. i cant believe i got a plaque. tshirts. well i was gonna do tshirts till i got ripped for 300 dollars from some punk bitch on here. i really wanted that booty kit too.
> *


i got shirts comin to me,and so we have those,ill just have to call when they make it,


----------

